# Houston Monthly Herf



## Nooner

Hey, I am gonna grab the bull by the horns and proclaim the first Monthly Houston Herf(MHH - Mark your calendars)

Based upon some info on one of the recently lost threads I think we should move forward with the 3rd Tuesday of each month, starting this month at the Downing Street Pub on the corner of Westheimer and Kirby - I'd say we should aim for a kickoff of 7:15pm. This month they will have $3.50 Bass Ale, Fat Tire Amber Ale, Guinness and Bridgeport IPA Draught All Night -- 20 oz Imperial Pints and live Jazz starting at 8:30pm.

I propose that this event should be the 3rd Tuesday of each month unless there is a national holiday preceeding the Herf, at which point we can mover the Herf to the following Thursday. We can move the event and possibly even try to get local shops involved?

I would love for each Herf to have a host, and will volunteer to host the first one. As such I will buy the first round of drinks for all CS'ers present at 7:15, and will bring no less than 10 nice(reportedly contraband) cigars.

What say all Houstonians?


----------



## whodat1

I would love to meet some of ya'll. I'll be there, work permitting.


----------



## cigar no baka

Yes I will also be there - that would be 9/20, right?


----------



## Nooner

cigar no baka said:


> Yes I will also be there - that would be 9/20, right?


oh.. yes! 9/20!


----------



## Danimal

I will most likely be there depending on job interviews


----------



## whodat1

Nooner said:


> Downing Street Pub


Nice looking place. Do the have a dress code? Would jeans and a golf shirt be ok in there?


----------



## Danimal

whodat1 said:


> Nice looking place. Do the have a dress code? Would jeans and a golf shirt be ok in there?


No dress code that is specific. Pretty laid-back place.


----------



## Uniputt

Sounds like a great idea.....Sure wish I could make it. Tuesdays aren't going to work for me, as I must "man my post" at work until 7:00 pm. Then it's about 5 hour's drive form me. (or a 40 minute flight!)

maybe I'll start one of these in D/FW. I'm thinking a Thursday/Friday or Saturday night, myself!


----------



## Txdawg

Sounds great, I will try to make it as well


----------



## Danimal

As of right now, it looks like I can't make it or will be late since there is an information session for a consulting firm I am interested in.


----------



## Nooner

Btt


----------



## cigar no baka

Hey I know like 3-5 Houstonians over on Cigarsmokers.com, how about I invite them?


----------



## Nooner

cigar no baka said:


> Hey I know like 3-5 Houstonians over on Cigarsmokers.com, how about I invite them?


I say the more the merrier! Let me know if any can make it.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'd like to try to make it but Tuesdays are never good for me. Any chance of alternating Tuesdays and Wednesdays or would that just get too confusing?


----------



## cigar no baka

Nooner said:


> I say the more the merrier! Let me know if any can make it.


OK sure I will invite them. Corona Gigante is one of the guys I was talkiing about but there are a few others.


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> I'd like to try to make it but Tuesdays are never good for me. Any chance of alternating Tuesdays and Wednesdays or would that just get too confusing?


That's fine with me, breaking it up a little would mean more people could make it more often.


----------



## AF MAN

Hell you guys never know! I may just pop in and suprise ya'll! Sheeat I never turn down a free drink :al


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

cigar no baka said:


> OK sure I will invite them. Corona Gigante is one of the guys I was talkiing about but there are a few others.


Don't forget Drake!

Another good possible venue is upstairs at the Flying Saucer. Cheaper drinks, more relaxed atmosphere, and much better eye candy and choice of beer than Downing Street. No live music though.

Outdoor spots, maybe when the weather gets a little cooler

Outside of the Red Lion. 
Out back of the Mucky Duck. 
Outside of the Black Lab. I haven't been going there too much since they stopped serving ESB and banned smoking inside but I would make an exception in this case.


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> Don't forget Drake!
> 
> Another good possible venue is upstairs at the Flying Saucer. Cheaper drinks, more relaxed atmosphere, and much better eye candy and choice of beer than Downing Street. No live music though.
> 
> Outdoor spots, maybe when the weather gets a little cooler
> 
> Outside of the Red Lion.
> Out back of the Mucky Duck.
> Outside of the Black Lab. I haven't been going there too much since they stopped serving ESB and banned smoking inside but I would make an exception in this case.


Damn the Black Lab banned smoking? Bastards!! BTW, you can smoke inside the Red Lion as long as you sit at the bar, both cigs and cigars.


----------



## Nooner

AWESOME!!! 

Looks like we have some folks to sponsor the Second Monthly Houston Herf!

I am cool with anywhere and any date. If someone wants to grab the ball and announce the next one go for it!

Pat


----------



## colgate

I should be able to make. Just hope I still have some cigars by then. Starting to scrape the barrel. Man, high school gets expensive when your kids do band, play baseball and golf. And learn ballroom dancing (for the chicks of course). $100 here, 200 there, 100 over there, 200 down there. I surrender!!



Nooner said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Looks like we have some folks to sponsor the Second Monthly Houston Herf!
> 
> I am cool with anywhere and any date. If someone wants to grab the ball and announce the next one go for it!
> 
> Pat


----------



## Nooner

colgate said:


> I should be able to make. Just hope I still have some cigars by then. Starting to scrape the barrel. Man, high school gets expensive when your kids do band, play baseball and golf. And learn ballroom dancing (for the chicks of course). $100 here, 200 there, 100 over there, 200 down there. I surrender!!


Don't worry about the cigars, just show up.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I thought it might be a good idea to set up a Yahoo Group so we can keep in touch outside of the various BBSs we all belong to.

Feel free to join up and encourage as many other people as you think might be interested to do so too.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HoustonHerfers/


----------



## Nooner

Corona Gigante said:


> I thought it might be a good idea to set up a Yahoo Group so we can keep in touch outside of the various BBSs we all belong to.
> 
> Feel free to join up and encourage as many other people as you think might be interested to do so too.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HoustonHerfers/


done


----------



## colgate

Nooner said:


> Don't worry about the cigars, just show up.


It's not _that_ bad. Bad but not terminal. I'm sure I can find a custom rolled robusto extra and another smoke or two to throw in. I'll bring the custom just to watch someone get blown down by it's strength. I'll admit to still being "affected" from the one I smoked last night. These things I think twice about before lighting just because I fear them  A real rear kicker!

Rollito got me in trouble with the custom rolled. When I finally got em stored right they started blowing me away.


----------



## Danimal

How long do you think this will last? I think I'll be done with my thing around 8:30 so I'll swing by for sure.


----------



## Nooner

DKim81 said:


> How long do you think this will last? I think I'll be done with my thing around 8:30 so I'll swing by for sure.


I'd hope we'll still be there!

Hey - anyone have a good idea how to link up? I'll be wearing a blue dress shirt and orange tie(work clothes - and I don't think there'll be too many guys with orange ties there), parked in a corner tying down a sofa with a AF Hemmingway box and red xtend lighter in front of me. Probably sipping on a beer.


----------



## Danimal

Did you try to call and reserve a certain lounge area? That place we sat last time would be perfect to sit around 8 or so people.


----------



## whodat1

I was wondering that myself. I will be wearing a shirt with my company logo on it; Emerson.


----------



## Nooner

DKim81 said:


> Did you try to call and reserve a certain lounge area? That place we sat last time would be perfect to sit around 8 or so people.


nah, I'm just gonna get there early(6:30 or so) and set up shop. Maybe some other BOTLs will get there early too. If we pick up some other folks, hey - I figure the more the merrier.


----------



## cigar no baka

I will be there around 6:30 myself wearing my corporate cog uniform (dress shirt, tie, dress pants, etc, looking like a wage slave) but I am a really big 300+ lb guy with a beard and a really short haircut so hopefully I will stick out. I guess we can agree to meet in the "lounge" area, where they have big couches and chairs with tables in the middle??


----------



## Nooner

cigar no baka said:


> I will be there around 6:30 myself wearing my corporate cog uniform (dress shirt, tie, dress pants, etc, looking like a wage slave) but I am a really big 300+ lb guy with a beard and a really short haircut so hopefully I will stick out. I guess we can agree to meet in the "lounge" area, where they have big couches and chairs with tables in the middle??


well, between the two of us people should be able to find us!!! I was gonna try for the couch sitting area in the corner - this is about 20 feet left of the entrance or at the 2 o-clock position when exiting the humidor in the middle of the room.


----------



## GuyMcBeerdrinker

hey dudes, I surfed over here after reading a post on another forum. I tentatively plan on being there. you can call ahead (I believe the manager's name is kevin) and reserve an area, let's go with the lounge that is to the far left as you enter the place.

they are totally cool with us bringing our own smokes just as long as we buy the food and drinks there.


----------



## Nooner

GuyMcBeerdrinker said:


> hey dudes, I surfed over here after reading a post on another forum. I tentatively plan on being there. you can call ahead (I believe the manager's name is kevin) and reserve an area, let's go with the lounge that is to the far left as you enter the place.
> 
> they are totally cool with us bringing our own smokes just as long as we buy the food and drinks there.


done! I'll swing by tomorrow.

Oh yeah! Welcome to the Jungle!


----------



## Drake

i'm going to try to be there. depends on work.


----------



## GuyMcBeerdrinker

no need to swing by, a simple call will do. I'd do it myself, but I'm not sure I can attend at this point. if you are able to reserve that area it will be easy to spot you. the place is not big anyway.


----------



## Nooner

GuyMcBeerdrinker said:


> no need to swing by, a simple call will do. I'd do it myself, but I'm not sure I can attend at this point. if you are able to reserve that area it will be easy to spot you. the place is not big anyway.


I already did it, we'll have the corner - I'll be there early.


----------



## cigar no baka

I'm not going to be able to make it tonight. We're going out to buy some emergency supplies for the hurricane in case it comes right through here and we want to get out and buy stuff before supplies run out.


----------



## GuyMcBeerdrinker

I'll be there. a friend of mine from my local shop is meeting me there. I'll be carrying my grey 24ct. cigar caddy. I'm wearing a blue long sleeve dress shirt and a pair of dark tan slacks, but I may swing by the house and change into something more casual and throw on my smoking hat.

do we have a head count, yet?


----------



## GuyMcBeerdrinker

crap! I just got a call from my new orleans friends. they are outside of beaumont and want to get together for dinner. sorry for cancelling so abruptly, but they couldn't reach me until now because all the cell phones in louisiana are still not working 100%

I'll be there for the next one.


----------



## Nooner

Hehe... it might be just me sitting around waiting for Daniel to show up!!!

Well, I'll be there, hopefully not sitting and drinking alone. Anyone who can confirm that they'll be there?


----------



## Danimal

I will be there for sure a little later. These company presentations are running a lot shorter than expected.


----------



## pnoon

[No message]


----------



## Danimal

Dammit. You just reminded me that I forgot my camera.


----------



## whodat1

Sorry, the wife just got 'Katrina-itis'. I'm not underestimating the storm, but the media is blowing it way out of proportion. The wife wants to go get supplies tonight before they are sold out.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Nooner

okay fellas.... Target is right down the road from Downing Street... we can all stop there after the Herf... let's not use Rita as an excuse to skip out on the Herf!!!


----------



## Nooner

I just grabbed a beer and a 'gar and am chilling out - if anyone makes it they shouldn't be able to miss me - blue shirt, orange tie


----------



## colgate

Nooner said:


> okay fellas.... Target is right down the road from Downing Street... we can all stop there after the Herf... let's not use Rita as an excuse to skip out on the Herf!!!


Sorry bro, it's the excuse. Like the other guys said, you can't abandon the women and children in times of emergency.  Definitely next month though! Good luck and go away Rita. Please.


----------



## Txdawg

Let's try again.....sure sounds fun


----------



## MiamiE

hey guys i recommend heeding the warnings and heading out ASAP!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Nooner said:


> I just grabbed a beer and a 'gar and am chilling out - if anyone makes it they shouldn't be able to miss me - blue shirt, orange tie


So Nooner, how'd it go? Did anyone show? Got pictures? Want to go again next month? Let me know.

Everyone keep your selves, you family, and your cigars safe.


----------



## Nooner

Corona Gigante said:


> So Nooner, how'd it go? Did anyone show? Got pictures? Want to go again next month? Let me know.
> 
> Everyone keep your selves, you family, and your cigars safe.


I made it!!!

I am game for next month, you want to host? I thin you'd said Wednesday will be a better day for you? I am game for any day Tues-Thurs.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

OK I'm calling it. 3rd Wednesday in October is the 19th. Upstairs at the Flying Saucer (downtown 705 Main @ Capitol) 6pm. I'll get the first round of drinks in. Unless you want a B*d L*te in which case I'm sorry but you'll have to buy that for yourself.

I'll bring in my tupperdore and ten assorted sticks. Everyone bring a couple of what you like to smoke yourself to throw in and maybe we'll all get a chance to try something new.


----------



## cigar no baka

I'll be there around 6:30 PM work permitting


----------



## Danimal

Count me in.


----------



## Nooner

can't see why I wouldn't make it - putting the date in my calendar


----------



## cigar no baka

Looking forward to seeing the Flying Saucer! I checked it out online, looks cool.


----------



## cigar no baka

Are we still on for October 19th PM at the Flying Saucer??


----------



## whodat1

cigar no baka said:


> Are we still on for October 19th PM at the Flying Saucer??


Thought I'd bump this since there was no reply.


----------



## cigar no baka

Hello, anyone? Bueller, bueller, anyone?


----------



## Danimal

I can make it


----------



## cigar no baka

Ok that makes three so far:

Cigar no Baka (me)
Danimal
Whodat

and maybe a friend of mine - he's CarpeManana, and he may be able to make it.


----------



## whodat1

I just read the writeup & reviews on the Flying Saucer and it sounds interesting. I assume the smoking ban in Houston doesn't apply there. Are we still planning to meet upstairs?


----------



## cigar no baka

Yes, I called to check and they do allow smoking upstairs.


----------



## Danimal

Still herfing? Astros are on... may not be able to make it.


----------



## Nooner

an updates, I don't wanna do a one-man herf again... last time the waitress kept giving me these looks of pity that I don't think I could bear again!!!


----------



## colgate

Danimal said:


> Still herfing? Astros are on... may not be able to make it.


Darn it. I had this on outlook reminder today. tomorrow woulda been no problem. tonight the wife works. she packed her bags last night pre-flight. 0 hour 9 am. and I'd like to be hi-i-i as a kite by then. I'm not the man they think I am at home. Oh no no no I'm a Astros man. Astros man burning out his fuse up here alone.


----------



## whodat1

Nooner said:


> an updates, I don't wanna do a one-man herf again... last time the waitress kept giving me these looks of pity that I don't think I could bear again!!!


I can still make it as long as it is not, as nooner says, going to be a one-man stand. Can we get a few confirmations here?

Edit: Hey! there's a 'nanner under my name.


----------



## Danimal

I can make it. Called them and it looks like they'll be playing the game.


----------



## Danimal

Any others? I may stay in if there are no replies here.


----------



## whodat1

I'm going to start down there in about 20 minutes. I just talked to Cigar_no_baka and he's headed down there in a bit with a friend.


----------



## Danimal

Pleasure meeting you guys last night at the mini-herf. Had a good time discussing smokes and matching a face to more usernames off of CS. Thanks for the smokes.


----------



## cigar no baka

Dan it was great meeting you as well. I had a great time!! Jim and I stayed until about 9:30, it was the 7th inning and we were up 5-1, and we were going wild, the crowd in the Flying Saucer was out of control! I figured that we were going to win and the downtown was going to go wild so I split and saw the 9th inning at home.


----------



## cigar no baka

OK time to plan for our next Houston Herf!!! How about at 10 Downing Street, Wednesday 7th around 6:30PM??? I will host, first round is on me!!
Come on guys, three of us there last time, lets shoot for more this time!!!!


----------



## cigar no baka

Aw comeon guys, no responses?? No one wants to herf in December?? Come on and step on up, let's get together to herf fellow Houstonians!!


----------



## Nooner

sorry, been sleeping...

I'll put it in my calendar now. I'll be there and swinging my pimpin' herf-a-dor!!! (huge Otterbox with a carry handle... I forgot what the capacity is...)


----------



## cigar no baka

Awesome, looking forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## whodat1

cigar no baka said:


> Aw comeon guys, no responses?? No one wants to herf in December?? Come on and step on up, let's get together to herf fellow Houstonians!!


If you're talking December, I'll be back in town by then and can probably make it. But if that was a typo Chris, I'll have to pass.

I guess that was a typo since 12/9 is a Friday.


----------



## cigar no baka

whodat1 said:


> If you're talking December, I'll be back in town by then and can probably make it. But if that was a typo Chris, I'll have to pass.
> 
> I guess that was a typo since 12/9 is a Friday.


Yes, Wednesday December 7th it is! Look forward to seeing you there Jim!!


----------



## Danimal

Most likely I will be there as well.


----------



## cigar no baka

Awesome!! Dan, looking forward to meeting you again!!


----------



## Danimal

If nobody has chosen a place, how about Downing Street Pub? We didn't make it there for the first herf, so it would be an ideal place right in the center of town.


----------



## cigar no baka

I agree, 10 Downing Street is fine with me, let's plan on meeting there on December 7th.


----------



## Danimal

cigar no baka said:


> I agree, 10 Downing Street is fine with me, let's plan on meeting there on December 7th.


Looking forward to it! I will be sure to bring plenty of smokes to provide for at least 1 round!


----------



## Danimal

Call me superstitious but I don't like having 666 posts. Useless post here.


----------



## cigar no baka

OK great, I'll buy the first round of drinks and bring a few smokes too as well!


----------



## falconpunch99

Aww Dec. 7th. I'll be in Houston this weekend but have to leave Sunday the 4th. Hopefully we can have another herf again this month, or definitely sometime January.


----------



## cigar no baka

Awww, dang, well hopefully we can catch ya next time!!


----------



## Danimal

So who's in as of now? Let's get headcount.

I'm in.


----------



## Nooner

In!!!


----------



## colgate

Danimal said:


> So who's in as of now? Let's get headcount.
> 
> I'm in.


Wednesday? Where?


----------



## Danimal

Downing Street Pub off Westheimer and Kirby. 7pm


----------



## whodat1

How late do you all think you'll be there? I have to work down in Old Ocean, Texas that day and I might be able to get up that way by 9:00pm.


----------



## cigar no baka

I'm in!!! I will be there by about 7PM but will be staying only until about 9PM at latest.


----------



## CarpeManana

I know cigarnobaka and whodat1...so unless they say no, I will bust my ash to get to Downing by 7.


----------



## whodat1

CarpeManana said:


> I know cigarnobaka and whodat1...so unless they say no, I will bust my ash to get to Downing by 7.


I wouldn't count on me Marcus. It's looking like a very late work day for me.

Jim


----------



## Danimal

So far:

Yes:
Danimal
Cigarnobaka
Nooner

Maybes:
Whodat1
Carpemanana
Colgate


----------



## Nooner

L to R

Danimal - Daniel
Colgate - Steve
Cigarnobaka - Chris
Carpemanana - Marcus
Me - Pat

We burned a few leaves and stared at some hotties - just your general old good time!


----------



## colgate

Nice time guys. For you guys cos I know you just love to talk about it.

Digger says hi!

Downing Street Pub is very nice. Nice looking women smoking fat 50 RG cigars everywhere you turn. You don't see that everyday. After you guys left I just wandered up to the bar for one scotch (I swear) and struck up a conversation with a nice lady and gentleman. Turns out the fellow is ranked 51 in the world welterweight rankings (I guessed his division and he was impressed). He's fighting at the Paragon Casino in late January I believe. Guy loves cigars. I told him about clubstogie. I think a trip to Louisiana to watch a little boxing and throw dem bones may be in order!!

Paragon Casino Louisiana 

Enjoyed meeting you fellows and look forward to a return engagement. The venue you have chosen is just fine .


----------



## CarpeManana

Nice meeting the guys also. Y'all are allot nicer than Chris told me you'd be! heh...
Steve, the Partagas shortie was nice...thanks! 
Chris, the Vintage Patel was great...thanks--and sorry for the dogrocket I gave to you! 
Nooner, I'll smoke that one you gave me and get back to you..thanks and get well! 
Dan, have fun on your trip!
Chris...next is the Sinatra Room--I may go there tonight!

cheers!


----------



## colgate

Oh and props to Daniel. That one heck of a nice camera you got there. Anytime you can get 5 ugly mugs to look halfway decent you know it's a good camera. Seriously that's very nice quality on the pic. You said you just got it but I forgot the brand. What was it?

Sorry I couldn't hook everyone up with a smoke last night. I felt bad about that. Next time after Xmas for sure I'll come loaded for bear.


----------



## Danimal

Nice meeting you Marcus and Steve. A pleasure once again with you Pat and Chris. Camera was a Canon A610.


----------



## Nooner

colgate said:


> Oh and props to Daniel. That one heck of a nice camera you got there. Anytime you can get 5 ugly mugs to look halfway decent you know it's a good camera. Seriously that's very nice quality on the pic.
> 
> ...


hey! speak for yourself... I am BEAUTIFUL!!! :fu

it also probably doesn't hurt that I am so awesome at resizing pictures either!!!


----------



## CarpeManana

Nooner...the cigar you gave me was mild. The volume of smoke was good, the draw as well, burn was even to the end. It had a reddish wrapper. What was it?


----------



## cigar no baka

Steve and Pat - great meeting you and thanks for the great cigars!!

Dan - great seeing you again, thanks for taking the picture!!!

Marcus - great that you could hook up with the Houston monthly Herf!! Hopefully we can do it again one day soon, maybe after the holidays, and next time we can go to Uropa and go to the Sinatra room and enjoy drinks and great cigars together, and maybe convince a few more gorillas to join up with us!!


----------



## colgate

Nooner said:


> hey! speak for yourself... I am BEAUTIFUL!!! :fu
> 
> it also probably doesn't hurt that I am so awesome at resizing pictures either!!!


Hey I smoked the Zino you gifted me. It was tasty. Confirmed my appreciation for the brand. Thanks for hooking me up Nooner!


----------



## t'kay

Hey guys it looks like I might just be in Texasin a few months, I'd love to get together with a few of you, hopefully I'll be in Houston around the time that y'all have your monthly herf, I'll let ya know when the time gets to be closer. Looks like it'll be the first week of Aprilish. I hope it all works out!


----------



## whodat1

Well welcome to Houston. The first summer is the hardest, but the winters aren't bad....all three weeks of it.


----------



## Nooner

hey! Have we set January yet? who wants to call Dibs? You know if I have a say where it'll be!


----------



## cigar no baka

I would but don't want to be a hog since I hosted the last one. OK, someone step up, I'm aching for another herf!!


----------



## 12stones

Don't think I'm ready to host yet but I'm up for joining the next one if my schedule permits.


----------



## Nooner

cigar no baka said:


> I would but don't want to be a hog since I hosted the last one. OK, someone step up, I'm aching for another herf!!


How does the 25th of January Sound? If that is a bit too early, maybe we can aim for February 8th to get back on schedule for the early middle of the month.

I love Downing Street, but am up for any place. I'll grab the first round.


----------



## smoky

I love Downing street


----------



## Danimal

I'll be out of town on the 25th. Back in Houston on the 2nd so I can make it if it is the 8th.


----------



## Nooner

Danimal said:


> I'll be out of town on the 25th. Back in Houston on the 2nd so I can make it if it is the 8th.


Sounds like a good enough excuse for me to schedule the 8th. SO it is decided - Wednesday February 8th - Downing Street Pub, unless... well... I have another idea, but I still think Downing Street would be better... but I'll still look into the other idea.


----------



## cigar no baka

I don't see any reason why I can't make it the 8th. 1/25 would be bad for me, moving on 1/20, unpacking for about a week afterwards, but the chaos should be in order by 2/8.


----------



## BeagleOne

Didn't I read something was going on this upcoming weekend in Houston? Something on the 14th? I am having to drive down from DFW to H-town on Saturday and would love to meet up with folks for a few hours of cigars. Send me a message if there is something planned. 

Tony


----------



## BeagleOne

Hey gang, just wanted to say I had a great time in Houston at the Seriously Cigar party. I drove a total of 9 hours round trip yesterday and more than 550 miles! I had personal business to attend to first, but the party was a great way to cap off the trip and the night. 

For those that did not attend the event, I want you to know that Ron and his staff threw a first rate party for all to enjoy. I would guess at least 600 people were there, huffing and smoking a wide variety of cigars. Thanks also to the guys from Torano who were there to promote their line of Torano Virtuoso cigars. I had a good time watching their roller and learning how to roll cigars. This is something I would love to learn to do! The food was plentiful, and the open bar more than made up for what I was spending on more sticks to add to you collection. For the few gather around the Golden Tee 2005 game (Mark, Leon, and Todd) I had a great time play the shins game with you guys and talking about things. 

I finally made it home around 2 am after taking off from Arlington, TX, at 8 am so I was pretty wiped out, but the trip was well worth it, both personally and for new friends I made there. 

Thanks to the guys that informed me of this event. Hope we can all do it again sometime soon. 

Tony


----------



## colgate

BeagleOne said:


> Hey gang, just wanted to say I had a great time in Houston at the Seriously Cigar party. I drove a total of 9 hours round trip yesterday and more than 550 miles! I had personal business to attend to first, but the party was a great way to cap off the trip and the night.
> 
> For those that did not attend the event, I want you to know that Ron and his staff threw a first rate party for all to enjoy. I would guess at least 600 people were there, huffing and smoking a wide variety of cigars. Thanks also to the guys from Torano who were there to promote their line of Torano Virtuoso cigars. I had a good time watching their roller and learning how to roll cigars. This is something I would love to learn to do! The food was plentiful, and the open bar more than made up for what I was spending on more sticks to add to you collection. For the few gather around the Golden Tee 2005 game (Mark, Leon, and Todd) I had a great time play the shins game with you guys and talking about things.
> 
> I finally made it home around 2 am after taking off from Arlington, TX, at 8 am so I was pretty wiped out, but the trip was well worth it, both personally and for new friends I made there.
> 
> Thanks to the guys that informed me of this event. Hope we can all do it again sometime soon.
> 
> Tony


Glad to see you made it. I was sitting around doing nothing Saturday night knowing this bash was going on, but I just couldn't muster the energy to get up and go over there. Now I see you drove forever to make it and I feel like a lightweight.

Thanks for the comments on the get together. 600 people? Wow.


----------



## 12stones

Wow, I didn't even know anything was going on. Sounds like a great day though. I'd have loved to watch the rep from Torano roll some sticks, but, oh well. Another time.


----------



## LSUTIGER

12stones said:


> Wow, I didn't even know anything was going on. Sounds like a great day though. I'd have loved to watch the rep from Torano roll some sticks, but, oh well. Another time.


yea me neither, obviously I wasn't invited


----------



## Nooner

Hey!!! Just posting a reminder:

Wednesday February 8th - Downing Street Pub, unless someone else wants to propose a location!


----------



## smoky

Nooner said:


> Hey!!! Just posting a reminder:
> 
> Wednesday February 8th - Downing Street Pub, unless someone else wants to propose a location!


time? I wish it were friday


----------



## smoky

12stones said:


> Wow, I didn't even know anything was going on. Sounds like a great day though. I'd have loved to watch the rep from Torano roll some sticks, but, oh well. Another time.


u should of been there, just for watching and talking the roller, got some fresh rolled cigars


----------



## Nooner

smoky said:


> time? I wish it were friday


hah... the weekend went pretty quick huh?

usually 6:30/7:00 - whenever.


----------



## 12stones

12stones said:


> Wow, I didn't even know anything was going on. Sounds like a great day though. I'd have loved to watch the rep from Torano roll some sticks, but, oh well. Another time.


The time's here. Torano will be in Sugar Land on Feb 23 at The Smoke Ring. Mark your calendars. I'll be making that event.


----------



## 12stones

smoky said:


> u should of been there, just for watching and talking the roller, got some fresh rolled cigars


I'll be there for the next one...see above post.


----------



## smoky

12stones said:


> The time's here. Torano will be in Sugar Land on Feb 23 at The Smoke Ring. Mark your calendars. I'll be making that event.


time for this torano event?? lol.
are you usually at smokering?


----------



## cigar no baka

Hell I'm always at the Smoke Ring, but haven't been there in almost a week due to my move. I haven't told the wife yet but I plan to be there Friday night for a while and Saturday morning for sure. And I will be at Downing Street on 2/8 for the herf for damn sure!


----------



## 12stones

smoky said:


> time for this torano event?? lol.
> are you usually at smokering?


I stop in there for my lunch hour every once in awhile. Jerry's a nice guy and maintains a pretty nice selection. Plus, the never ending cup of coffee is a life saver.


----------



## smoky

cigar no baka said:


> Hell I'm always at the Smoke Ring, but haven't been there in almost a week due to my move. I haven't told the wife yet but I plan to be there Friday night for a while and Saturday morning for sure. And I will be at Downing Street on 2/8 for the herf for damn sure!


I haven't been there for a while, kinda busy lately..
are u gonna be there this coming friday??


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> The time's here. Torano will be in Sugar Land on Feb 23 at The Smoke Ring. Mark your calendars. I'll be making that event.


Cool, I will be there too. Have you been to the Smoke Ring before? I'm a regular down there, wonder if we've met.


----------



## cigar no baka

smoky said:


> I haven't been there for a while, kinda busy lately..
> are u gonna be there this coming friday??


Sorry my PC was out of commission until yesterday until the move. I will be there tonight for sure, and early Saturday morning, but not sure about Friday this week.


----------



## cigar no baka

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP!!

OK, chime in if you know you're gonna be there, or if you think you're gonna be there! I will be there as early as 6:30 or maybe 6PM to try to snag us some couches.


----------



## Nooner

it looks liek I won't be able to get there until a little after 7:00, possibly 7:30  but I will definately be there!


----------



## Danimal

I will be there.


----------



## 12stones

cigar no baka said:


> Cool, I will be there too. Have you been to the Smoke Ring before? I'm a regular down there, wonder if we've met.


I'm there 2-3 times a week during the noon hour. I'll be there today too.


----------



## 12stones

cigar no baka said:


> BUMPITY BUMP BUMP!!
> 
> OK, chime in if you know you're gonna be there, or if you think you're gonna be there! I will be there as early as 6:30 or maybe 6PM to try to snag us some couches.


Still not sure if I'm going to be there.


----------



## Nooner

Bump for tomorrow night


----------



## 12stones

I won't be able to make it. Got a big customer coming in and will be entertaining. I'll definitely be at the Torano event at The Smoke Ring on the 23rd though.


----------



## colgate

Sad to say I will not be able to make it tonight. My son's got a baseball tryout to attend at 7:30. Have fun boys and remember to be neighborly to those nice churchill smoking fillies in the joint.


----------



## 12stones

So, who all went? I was downed by a customer and a migraine last night. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## cigar no baka

Whodat, Danimal and I showed up. Cigars were smoked, adult beverages were consumed, and extremely hot ladies were discreetly ogled. We had a good time, had to wait about an hour before one of the couch areas opened up.


----------



## 12stones

Anyone going to the Torano event at Smoke Ring in Sugar Land this Thursday besides me?


----------



## cigar no baka

I'll be there!! I will be wearing my Astros World Series hat so I will be easy to identify!!


----------



## 12stones

cigar no baka said:


> I'll be there!! I will be wearing my Astros World Series hat so I will be easy to identify!!


You gonna be there for awhile? I'll be getting there about 5pm. Not sure what I'll be wearing but I'll look for your hat.


----------



## cigar no baka

I'll be there no later than 3:30 and will be staying until they kick me out.


----------



## Suburbahick

Wow, Where have I been for this thread... Im in the woodlands (pretty much) and although I wont be able to come today (might be meeting people in Arlington) but I'll definately try to make the next one...


(BTW... if we're meetin at somewhere that ID's... am I going to need to find my fake? I'm 20... but if anyone asks im 22 and from mississippi...)


----------



## VoteKinky06

I'd really like to herf some time as well....none of my friends smoke cigars or have any interest in them. When's the next herf?


----------



## VoteKinky06

Anybody shop at the Smoke Ring on highway 3 in Clear Lake? Stopped by there today and they've got some great sticks...26's, 64's, VSG's. I'd love to hang out and smoke there one day (never smoked inside before), but I don't think people take me seriously in places like that because I'm younger, but who's gonna keep these establishments in business thirty years from now?


----------



## cigar no baka

VoteKinky06 said:


> Anybody shop at the Smoke Ring on highway 3 in Clear Lake? Stopped by there today and they've got some great sticks...26's, 64's, VSG's. I'd love to hang out and smoke there one day (never smoked inside before), but I don't think people take me seriously in places like that because I'm younger, but who's gonna keep these establishments in business thirty years from now?


I shop and hang out at the Smoke Ring Sugarland all the time, only been in the one at Clear Lake once. The customers at Sugarland are open to younger clients, I myself have talked to kids as young as 18-20 and had a good time hanging out with them.


----------



## VoteKinky06

It just sucks because I thought I finally found a place to hang out and smoke with fellow enthusiasts....meh, I'll have to stick with my cigarette smoking friends..


----------



## 12stones

I've never been in the Clear Lake one but don't give up on the place. The owners are great and helpful. If it's just a bunch of older folk sitting around and smoking, sit and be quiet a little and listen. Ask questions about cigars, chime in to conversations that you can speak intelligently on and give them a chance to warm up to you. They've got great stories and can teach you a lot about life and cigars.

I frequent the Sugar Land one and I'm only 29. Usually when I'm in there, the rest of the guys are in their 50s. It took them awhile to get used to me coming in, but now I'm part of their crowd and it's a blast. Don't let your age be a hindrance.


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> I've never been in the Clear Lake one but don't give up on the place. The owners are great and helpful. If it's just a bunch of older folk sitting around and smoking, sit and be quiet a little and listen. Ask questions about cigars, chime in to conversations that you can speak intelligently on and give them a chance to warm up to you. They've got great stories and can teach you a lot about life and cigars.
> 
> I frequent the Sugar Land one and I'm only 29. Usually when I'm in there, the rest of the guys are in their 50s. It took them awhile to get used to me coming in, but now I'm part of their crowd and it's a blast. Don't let your age be a hindrance.


:tpd:


----------



## Lima_dat_alone

VoteKinky06 said:


> It just sucks because I thought I finally found a place to hang out and smoke with fellow enthusiasts....meh, I'll have to stick with my cigarette smoking friends..


Hey, i'm 19 and I sat down in there for the first time and smoked a Torano signature this afternoon It wasn't too busy but everyone was friendly. I watched the history channel and chatted a bit. I'll tell ya, I was pretty nervous at first, but I sat and listened to their conversations and once I got a little buzz going I was having a good time. I'll hang out and herf with ya.


----------



## VoteKinky06

Lima_dat_alone said:


> Hey, i'm 19 and I sat down in there for the first time and smoked a Torano signature this afternoon It wasn't too busy but everyone was friendly. I watched the history channel and chatted a bit. I'll tell ya, I was pretty nervous at first, but I sat and listened to their conversations and once I got a little buzz going I was having a good time. I'll hang out and herf with ya.


was this at the smoke ring in clear lake? If so, PM me, maybe we can meet up next week, I've got spring break!


----------



## Lima_dat_alone

VoteKinky06 said:


> was this at the smoke ring in clear lake? If so, PM me, maybe we can meet up next week, I've got spring break!


Yeah, this was at the one in Clear Lake.


----------



## 12stones

The Smoke Ring at Sugar Land will be having a La Flor Dominicana event on Mar. 16 at 4pm. This is supposed to be one of their best events. I plan on being there for this one too. Mark your calendars!


----------



## cigar no baka

Hell ya, I'll be there, real early!!!


----------



## thinhouse

For those up on the north side. There is a cigar tasting by Camacho, Baccarat, Thursady march 23 at The Cigar Parlor in Humble.


----------



## Danimal

12stones said:


> The Smoke Ring at Sugar Land will be having a La Flor Dominicana event on Mar. 16 at 4pm. This is supposed to be one of their best events. I plan on being there for this one too. Mark your calendars!


La Flor? I think I'll have to make a trip out.


----------



## LSUTIGER

Do you guys know of any cigar friendly establishments in Katy - bar or restaurant with a bar?


----------



## whodat1

LSUTIGER said:


> Do you guys know of any cigar friendly establishments in Katy - bar or restaurant with a bar?


I live in Katy and can't seem to find one either. I settle for driving down to the Smoke Ring in Sugarland on occaision.


----------



## 12stones

whodat1, you gonna make it this Thursday? I know Chris will be there, and I'll be there.


----------



## colgate

I saw a Cigar and Martini bar set to open on Westheimer down around Dairy Ashford on the south side. It's in a strip center that faces Westheimer. Called Gar and Mar or some such.


----------



## whodat1

12stones said:


> whodat1, you gonna make it this Thursday? I know Chris will be there, and I'll be there.


Work permitting. It looks good right now, but at this time of year I can't make any promises.


----------



## 12stones

12stones said:


> The Smoke Ring at Sugar Land will be having a La Flor Dominicana event on Mar. 16 at 4pm. This is supposed to be one of their best events. I plan on being there for this one too. Mark your calendars!


Just a reminder folks.


----------



## LSUTIGER

whodat1 said:


> I live in Katy and can't seem to find one either. I settle for driving down to the Smoke Ring in Sugarland on occaision.


I tell you what... there is a new shopping center that is about to go up and would be a great location for a high class cigar joint. It is going up right across the street from Cinco Ranch High School on Cinco Ranch Boulevard and Grand Parkway. I am pretty sure they have some spaces available ---> http://www.lacenterra.com/ I keep telling my wife - if only I had the capital!!! :sb

Is there a 'back room' at the Smoke Ring in Sugar Land?


----------



## whodat1

LSUTIGER said:


> Is there a 'back room' at the Smoke Ring in Sugar Land?


No, but there is a 'front room', if by backroom you mean a place to sit around and herf. Go to www.torano.com and under the events heading there is a list of places they have been recently with the Smokering Sugarland pics. Here's a link:
http://www.torano.com/event_details.asp?EventID=238
This is what part of the front room looks like.


----------



## whodat1

Its funny how we seem to get more CS members to show up at a Smoke Ring event than we do for monthly herfs sometimes. I just realized that we had 4 CS members at the La Flor event there last night.


----------



## LSUTIGER

whodat1 said:


> No, but there is a 'front room', if by backroom you mean a place to sit around and herf. Go to www.torano.com and under the events heading there is a list of places they have been recently with the Smokering Sugarland pics. Here's a link:
> http://www.torano.com/event_details.asp?EventID=238
> This is what part of the front room looks like.


I know what the front room looks like, I have been a few times. A guy I work with swears there is a 'back room' but he doesn't know what's in it and that it is only for certain customers... LOL


----------



## whodat1

Technically there is a backroom, but its no big secret. You have to walk through it to get to the restroom. Regular customers of Gerry kept their private bottles back there. There is also a coffee maker and an ice machine. Your friend probably saw regulars going back there and returning with a cup of their favorite beverage.


----------



## 12stones

whodat1 said:


> Its funny how we seem to get more CS members to show up at a Smoke Ring event than we do for monthly herfs sometimes. I just realized that we had 4 CS members at the La Flor event there last night.


I knew there were 3 but who was the fourth?


----------



## whodat1

12stones said:


> I knew there were 3 but who was the fourth?


CarpeManana, aka 'the other Marcus' or Extra Crispy. The one who works there on Sundays.


----------



## 12stones

whodat1 said:


> CarpeManana, aka 'the other Marcus' or Extra Crispy. The one who works there on Sundays.


Ahh, I didn't know he was on here.


----------



## VoteKinky06

Anybody going to sign the Kinky Friedman petition at the Smoke Ring in Clear Lake on Friday?


----------



## cigar no baka

VoteKinky06 said:


> Anybody going to sign the Kinky Friedman petition at the Smoke Ring in Clear Lake on Friday?


Huh? I didn't know they were having a Kinky Friedman signing on Friday?


----------



## VoteKinky06

It's to sign the petition for him to be on the ballot, I don't think Kinky's gonna be there but it should be fun anyway


----------



## 12stones

VoteKinky06 said:


> It's to sign the petition for him to be on the ballot, I don't think Kinky's gonna be there but it should be fun anyway


What times? I'll go to sign the petition though I won't be able to stay, I think.


----------



## VoteKinky06

I think it's noon till nine


----------



## 12stones

VoteKinky06 said:


> I think it's noon till nine


Then I'll definitely make it in to sign the petition. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Lima_dat_alone

Is there anything going on soon around Houston?


----------



## Suburbahick

traffic?


----------



## cigar no baka

Suburbahick said:


> traffic?


It was a great movie, make sure you see it.


----------



## cigar no baka

Anyone interested in having another Houston herf? I'm thinking of organizing one at the Smoke Ring in Sugarland, let me know if any of you are interested in a mid-May herf?


----------



## Lima_dat_alone

cigar no baka said:


> Anyone interested in having another Houston herf? I'm thinking of organizing one at the Smoke Ring in Sugarland, let me know if any of you are interested in a mid-May herf?


It's a bit of a drive for me, but I would try to make it.


----------



## whodat1

Count me in, if I'm in town. It's been awhile since we had a Houston herf.


----------



## 12stones

Count me in as well.


----------



## cigar no baka

Ok then let's shoot for Wednesday 5/10? Or maybe the next Wednesday 5/17? We want to avoid Thursdays, that's when events are.


----------



## 12stones

Can we have it on a Sat. maybe so our Austin BOTLs can maybe make it as well?


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> Can we have it on a Sat. maybe so our Austin BOTLs can maybe make it as well?


Sure Saturday would be fine. How about Saturday May 13th?


----------



## 12stones

Why don't we give them a little time to make the plans and make it May 20th? I'm dropping my mom off at the airport that day too (the 13th) so it'll allow me to go as well.


----------



## whodat1

Saturday increases the odds for me as well, especially since I'm usually at the Smoke RIng on Saturday anyhow.


----------



## cigar no baka

whodat1 said:


> Saturday increases the odds for me as well, especially since I'm usually at the Smoke RIng on Saturday anyhow.


Agreed, let's shot for Sat May 20th then.

And I just saw a movie where that number in Whodats post was a significant plot point, so I know exactly what he is talking 'bout (Mindhunters).


----------



## 12stones

What time should we meet?


----------



## whodat1

I'll probably be there early, leave for lunch and then come back.


----------



## cigar no baka

I will be there at 10AM and sticking around for most of the day. First cigar is on ME so show up!!!


----------



## 12stones

I probably won't be getting there until around 3 or 4. Anyone still gonna be there?


----------



## 12stones

cigar no baka said:


> I will be there at 10AM and sticking around for most of the day. First cigar is on ME so show up!!!


I got there around 4 and no one else was there. Marcus said you left around 1pm. I smoked an AF King B which was really good and picked a few more up on the way out. Sorry I missed you guys.


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> I got there around 4 and no one else was there. Marcus said you left around 1pm. I smoked an AF King B which was really good and picked a few more up on the way out. Sorry I missed you guys.


Yes, we were there earlier and I had to leave around 2PM actually. I was going to try to come back but could not make it. Sorry!!!


----------



## 12stones

No big deal. We'll just have to have another one soon.


----------



## whodat1

Same thing happened to me Rick. I had meant to come back, but made the mistake of going home where I was drafted into honey-do duty.


----------



## cigar no baka

cigar no baka said:


> I will be there at 10AM and sticking around for most of the day. First cigar is on ME so show up!!!


Crap, I forgot, first smoke was on me!! So next time I see you guys I will buy you a smoke, and it won't be a Cremosa or a bundled stick, promise!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'm more interested in herfing if there's good beer in the picture.

I would like to recommend the following spots for June's get-together (listed in my order of preference)


*The Gingerman *in Rice Village--nice selection of beers and a lively crowd (just round the corner from *The Briar Shop*)
upstairs at the *Flying Saucer*--a/c, pool table, 100's of beers to choose from--not to mention the "beer goddesses" (just down the street from *McCoy's Fine Cigars*)
outside *the Red Lion *(Shepherd @ Westheimer)--food available
the back deck of *the Mucky Duck *(live Irish music inside on Weds evenings)--food available

What's everyone think?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

The Briar Shop (2412 Times Blvd.) is hosting a "Cigar-B-Q" on Saturday, June 10th, 3pm-7pm. Rocky Patel is going to be there is launch his "Old World Reserve" cigar. The Gingerman is just around the corner...

Is anyone else thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## dayplanner

Corona Gigante said:


> The Briar Shop (2412 Times Blvd.) is hosting a "Cigar-B-Q" on Saturday, June 10th, 3pm-7pm. Rocky Patel is going to be there is launch his "Old World Reserve" cigar. The Gingerman is just around the corner...
> 
> Is anyone else thinking what I'm thinking?


Heh... I'd try to make that one if only to shake my finger at R.P. for ruining The Edge over the past few years...
:r


----------



## j5uh

anymore herf meets?


----------



## TechMetalMan

I might be interested if anyone gets one together sometime. I'll be the odd man out agewise I'm sure but I could bring another cigar buddy and chat it up.


----------



## cigar no baka

Ok, time to get the ball rolling again. Let me know if either of the following works for you. If so we can get things rolling:

Saturday 8/26 1PM - at the Bull and Bear Tavern & Eatery - on Westheimer between Kirkwood and Dairy Ashford, 11980 Westheimer, a cigar friendly place! http://www.thebullandbear-tavernandeatery.com/

And then if you can't make that, how about Wedneday, 8/30 at 10 Downing Street at 2549 Kirby, http://www.downingstreetpub.com/

I'm open to changing the dates, depending on responses. So let's hear from you!!


----------



## cigar no baka

Bump!!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

cigar no baka said:


> And then if you can't make that, how about Wedneday, 8/30 at 10 Downing Street at 2549 Kirby, http://www.downingstreetpub.com/


I might be able to make this. I won't know before the start of the week.


----------



## whodat1

Not too sure about the Saturday one, but I think I can mke the 8/30 one. I just found out today that I will be in town after all. I was scheduled to be out of state, but my trip was cancelled.


----------



## 12stones

Okay, we're gonna get this started up again.

Next Houston Monthly Herf is Thursday Nov. 9th at Downing St. Pub. Let's say 6-ish. This will centralize the herf a little for everyone. Let's make this a big one, guys!

http://www.downingstreetpub.com/

:mn


----------



## TechMetalMan

Let's do it.

I just emailed the Downing Street Pub to see about their age requirements.

If they say it is 21+ I may try it out anyway, see if they ask for my ID.

If I can't make it because of that (and I know there are a few more Houston Area members under 21 as well) maybe we'll mix up the locations from time to time so I (and the others) could make it out to a few of them.

Sounds like a plan though!


----------



## Sean9689

I have a friend who is going to be in Houston for 3 weeks on business. He's a member on CW (Budman). I'm sure he'd love to meet up with you all. I'll pass this along to him...


----------



## LSU_Stogie

Yea, I'm under 21 so hopefully it doesn't require that, but if I'm not working Ill plan on making it guys.


----------



## cigar no baka

Count me in unless work rears its ugly head.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Ah, bad news for us young gorillas: Just got an email- 21 years and up, no exceptions.

So I'll catch you guys on another date: enjoy guys!


----------



## 12stones

Okay, this isn't working itself out so well. We'll see what the participation's gonna be like and maybe have to adjust things.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Just thinking out loud. I thought I'd throw a few ideas out there.

Serious is a nice enough joint, but I start to get antsy after an hour or so in there. I like a drink when I smoke, and if we're going to meet up immediately after work, then I'm also going to want to eat at some point.

Upstairs at the Flying Saucer (downtown) is a great spot: my favorite. Food is available, they have an unbelievable selection of beers, and the "Beer Godesses" are almost worth the trip by themselves. Also handy for McCoy's Fine Cigars. 

My second choice is the Gingerman in the Rice Village. Great beer, a deck in the front and a beer garden at the back. Handy for the Briar Shop and Shiva's and Thai Village restaurants.

Cigar-friendly bars like Downing St (and, as I discovered yesterday evening, the Fox Sports Bar) are comfortable places to drink and smoke, but they must look expensive to those among us on a student budget; then there is that 21-and-older thing to consider.

Outside the Red Lion (on Shepherd @ Fairview) and the Mucky Duck (on Norfolk) are also excellent fair-weather spots. Food and drink is available. So long as the weather is nice, any restaurant with a deck is a good option. Unfortunately the weather has not been cooperating this week.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Seabird

I hope to make it the 9th; I prefer a drink w/ my smoke, but will mange wherever.


----------



## TechMetalMan

I'll stay tuned to see how things work out. Not sure you do, but don't feel obligated to change it for the younger dudes- I was taught early on that the world doesn't revolve around me. :w 

If it ends up at a pub (21+) then you guys have fun and post some photos or something!

Edit:

Just another thing to keep in mind for you guys who like to have a drink with your cigar- I believe that Serious allows you to Bring Your Own Bottle(s)...just for future reference.


----------



## Puro_Angler

Ok, here's what I think...I've never been to Gingerman, but I have been to little Woodrows right next door. Both places offer outdoor seating to kick back and enjoy smokes. I don't believe the staff at either joint will hastle someone who's underage and just chillin outside not touching a drink. I'm not sure though. Across the street we have Two Rows restaurant & brewery, which is becoming one of my favorite spots ($1 pints on wednesdays!), has an outdoor area, but I'm not sure on the cigar policy. If we're gonna start some good herfing, we should also get a good rotation on different places and times to accommodate everyone's location and schedules. just my O, let me know what you all think.


----------



## 12stones

Okay, so let's kick it up a day for *Wednesday Nov. 8th* and find out if you have to be 21 to get into Flying Saucer. If not, that's the place. If so, well, we'll choose something else. We have time.


----------



## xhris

I think Flying Saucer is 21&up. But like Trent said, don't change plans for the younger guys, we can always make another herf. Besides, it will give me something to look forward to once im 21 (just a few more months!!)

Can't wait to meet all you guys!


----------



## JJG

TechMetalMan said:


> Let's do it.
> 
> I just emailed the Downing Street Pub to see about their age requirements.
> 
> If they say it is 21+ I may try it out anyway, see if they ask for my ID.
> 
> If I can't make it because of that (and I know there are a few more Houston Area members under 21 as well) maybe we'll mix up the locations from time to time so I (and the others) could make it out to a few of them.
> 
> Sounds like a plan though!


If you email them, they will tell you it's 21+ no exceptions, but I don't think it's the type of place where they have someone checking IDs at the door. As long as you don't try to order drinks at the bar you should be fine.


----------



## TechMetalMan

That's true---but I do look pretty damn young....

The dudes who have met me can probably agree to that  

But yeah guys it's cool if ya wanna do it some place 21+ - whatever works for the majority of ya! Maybe us Under 21 cats can set something up of our own.


----------



## Stogmeister

With a young baby at home it will be hard for me to get downtown or to Rice Village thru the week, but I'll try if that's what the consensus is.

A couple other ideas would be to 
- maybe have a Texans tailgate herf (assuming you can just tailgate and not go to the game)
- herf it up at LSUTiger's house in Katy  (he's working on a sweet cigar lounge in his garage)


----------



## xhris

I also remember lighting up in Slick Willies before with no problems. Cigars, pool, and drinks for the older guys. Good entertainment for an hour or two.


----------



## whodat1

JJG said:


> If you email them, they will tell you it's 21+ no exceptions, but I don't think it's the type of place where they have someone checking IDs at the door. As long as you don't try to order drinks at the bar you should be fine.


I remember the last time I was at the Flying Saucer, they did have someone at the door. I can't remember if he was checking ID, though I wouldn't have got checked (the gray in the hair is ID enough).

Like Serious, the Smoke Ring in Sugarland is a comfy place that lets you BYOB in, nothing there to eat though.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Okay, so let's kick it up a day for *Wednesday Nov. 8th* and find out if you have to be 21 to get into Flying Saucer. If not, that's the place. If so, well, we'll choose something else. We have time.


See you there, Ricky! (Thanks for taking the lead on this!)

Slick Willie's sounds like a good bet for another day if cigar smoking is permitted. I used to enjoy knocking the balls around the table a bit in my younger days, although I was never as good as I wanted to be.


----------



## LSUTIGER

Stogmeister said:


> - herf it up at LSUTiger's house in Katy  (he's working on a sweet cigar lounge in his garage)


I'll post some pics when I am done - probably will be a couple weeks from now at the earliest. My door is always open :w

If anybody has a used entertainment center they need to get rid of please let me know.


----------



## Puro_Angler

Has anyone been to Heights? I found this place while searching for cigar bars on msn ...http://houston.citysearch.com/profile/41928933/houston_tx/heights_sports_and_social_lounge.html
just another place to add to the list of possibilities


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Okay, so let's kick it up a day for *Wednesday Nov. 8th* and find out if you have to be 21 to get into Flying Saucer. If not, that's the place. If so, well, we'll choose something else. We have time.


Bump. Are we still on for the Saucer?


----------



## 12stones

Flying Saucer on the 8th it is. I've confirmed with the general manager that they allow cigar smoking upstairs. My wife goes there after work with friends a lot and says they never card to get in so as long as the youngins don't drink we should be okay.


----------



## 12stones

I made reservations for upstairs so I'll be there at 5 to claim the reservation. If you're going to make it, PM me for phone details if you want.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> I made reservations for upstairs so I'll be there at 5 to claim the reservation. If you're going to make it, PM me for phone details if you want.


They take reservations? Cool! I'll be there around 5:00-5:30.


----------



## Puro_Angler

See you guys manana for some :w and :al


----------



## cigar no baka

Sorry y'all I won't be able to make it tonight. I'll try to make the next one.


----------



## 12stones

Well, there were four of us that met up. TimB, Puro_Angler, Corona Gigante, and myself met at The Flying Saucer to have a few beers and a few great smokes. I'll post a pic of all of us with a cute beer goddess when I get home tonight.

I had some great sticks: RAG (gifted by joed), RASS (gifted by Nicholas) and an ERDM Choix de Supreme. I got spoiled last night for sure. Leo and I ended up staying until around 11pm and he had to put up with more of my Marine Corps stories (poor guy). 

Leo and I are planning on meeting up again next Wednesday at the same place. For you under 21 crowd, come on by because it's a restaurant/bar and they don't card. You can have all the soda you want.

So, Nov 15th at about 5:30 at the Flying Saucer. See ya there.


----------



## TechMetalMan

12stones said:


> Well, there were four of us that met up. TimB, Puro_Angler, Corona Gigante, and myself met at The Flying Saucer to have a few beers and a few great smokes. I'll post a pic of all of us with a cute beer goddess when I get home tonight.
> 
> I had some great sticks: RAG (gifted by joed), RASS (gifted by Nicholas) and an ERDM Choix de Supreme. I got spoiled last night for sure. Leo and I ended up staying until around 11pm and he had to put up with more of my Marine Corps stories (poor guy).
> 
> Leo and I are planning on meeting up again next Wednesday at the same place. For you under 21 crowd, come on by because it's a restaurant/bar and they don't card. You can have all the soda you want.
> 
> So, Nov 15th at about 5:30 at the Flying Saucer. See ya there.


Dude sounds awesome! Glad you guys had a great time and those sounds like some really nice sticks you smoked there!

I'll try to be there if I can next week


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> ...Leo and I ended up staying until around 11pm and he had to put up with more of my Marine Corps stories (poor guy)...


Great company, fine cigars, and a wide selection of excellent beverages. What could be better? Much fun was had by all.

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos. I just hope I don't look too red-faced and lecherous.

Twice now I've missed out on Ricky's Marine Corps stories. Will I be so lucky a third time? Find out next week!


----------



## 12stones

Well, the pic we took is blurry but I figure it's better than nothing.

From the left: Puro_Angler, TimB, Corona Gigante, Ann the Beer Goddess, 12Stones.


----------



## TechMetalMan

A little blurry? Haha. 

Looks like fun indeed- I like the atmosphere.


----------



## cigar no baka

Puro_Angler said:


> Has anyone been to Heights? I found this place while searching for cigar bars on msn ...http://houston.citysearch.com/profile/41928933/houston_tx/heights_sports_and_social_lounge.html
> just another place to add to the list of possibilities


I haven't been there but it sounds like a great find!! And since they have their own humidor, maybe they'll be exempt from the new BS anti-smoking law.


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> Well, the pic we took is blurry but I figure it's better than nothing.
> 
> From the left: Puro_Angler, TimB, Corona Gigante, Ann the Beer Goddess, 12Stones.


Ann the Beer Goddess?? Was that your waitress holding a cigar? Because if there are going to be cigar smoking ladies there, I'm there every time!!!:dr


----------



## TechMetalMan

Hey guys, I may not be able to make it until 730 or 8- you guys still be there? I'll probably be picking my friend up from UH to go- that's why I'll be later- his last class ends at 7.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

cigar no baka said:


> Ann the Beer Goddess?? Was that your waitress holding a cigar? Because if there are going to be cigar smoking ladies there, I'm there every time!!!:dr


Indeed; a Don Carlos Double Robusto, if I'm not mistaken. Ann is a very charming and discriminating young lady.



TechMetalMan said:


> Hey guys, I may not be able to make it until 730 or 8- you guys still be there? I'll probably be picking my friend up from UH to go- that's why I'll be later- his last class ends at 7.


Given that I'll be there around 5/5:30, I'll probably be leaving around 8/8:30 (I just don't have the staying power I used to have) but Ricky and Leo can be pretty much counted on the close out the joint. Maybe we'll see a few more gorillas this time.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Corona Gigante said:


> Indeed; a Don Carlos Double Robusto, if I'm not mistaken. Ann is a very charming and discriminating young lady.
> 
> Given that I'll be there around 5/5:30, I'll probably be leaving around 8/8:30 (I just don't have the staying power I used to have) but Ricky and Leo can be pretty much counted on the close out the joint. Maybe we'll see a few more gorillas this time.


I hope there will be more gorillas for sure. I figure Ricky will have stories for hours into the night...


----------



## cigar no baka

Good news guys. I'm bringing one of my coworkers with me, she's one of the people who got me into cigar smoking. She likes cigars, and I love them!! Her name is Linda so we'll see you there, about 6:30ish.


----------



## 12stones

Reservation's made. We're getting the area near the couches this time and Ann will probably be our server again. Let's hope everyone can make it this time. No last minute back-outs (of course, now that I said that, I'll be the one having to).

It's on!!!

Edit: if a lady's gonna be there, then the stories have to wait.


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> Reservation's made. We're getting the area near the couches this time and Ann will probably be our server again. Let's hope everyone can make it this time. No last minute back-outs (of course, now that I said that, I'll be the one having to).
> 
> It's on!!!
> 
> Edit: if a lady's gonna be there, then the stories have to wait.


I'll be there, so will Linda!!!


----------



## Puro_Angler

count me in. Let's fill up that upstairs room with nothing but clouds of smoke


----------



## TechMetalMan

Yep I'll be there and Matt will as well. Probaby 730-8ish.

How is the restaurant set up? Should I tell them that I am with your party (Ricky) and they'll take me up or will they just say "go upstairs and find em"?


----------



## Puro_Angler

TechMetalMan said:


> Yep I'll be there and Matt will as well. Probaby 730-8ish.
> 
> How is the restaurant set up? Should I tell them that I am with your party (Ricky) and they'll take me up or will they just say "go upstairs and find em"?


stairs will be to your left as soon as you walk in. They'll probably have a sign that reads "reserved for Ricky" or something like that. Either way, just walk on up until u smell cigar goodness -- that'll be us.


----------



## JJG

damn. I still want to go to one of these things but again, I won't be able to make this one. The band I play with is performing that night at Rudyard's down the street. :hn


----------



## TechMetalMan

Puro_Angler said:


> stairs will be to your left as soon as you walk in. They'll probably have a sign that reads "reserved for Ricky" or something like that. Either way, just walk on up until u smell cigar goodness -- that'll be us.


Duh! Just follow my nose!


----------



## TechMetalMan

Matt won't be joining so I may be there earlier!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'm count six.

Ricky (12Stones), Leon (Puro_Angler), Trent (TechMetalMan), Chris (cigar no baka), Linda, and myself, (Nicholas).

I'll be there a little after five. I'm looking forward to hanging out with you guys!


----------



## cigar no baka

I have invited another friend, Patrick, who is most likely coming, so we're now at seven.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Matt's making it now- he changes his mind too much. Probably 730 or so.

8.

This is my final herf.


----------



## 12stones

Well, we had a great time last night. Trent put up some pictures for us. Be warned, there's one really nasty one.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=44571

I started the evening with an 06 Siglo VI that was rather tasty, but surprisingly was missing that "twang" that you look for. The flavor profile changed many times and all were pleasant. I was very pleased with this as you can see in the pics cause that's the one I was nubbing.

Then I had a Flor De Oliva gifted by Leo that he was raving about last week. Gotta say that he wasn't raving for nothing. This was an excellent tasting cigar all the way through.

After that was a Partagas gifted by Trent. He happened to bring a bag full of sticks that he passed around to everyone. This was a good stick also. It burned perfectly and had a great taste and pleasant aroma.

All in all, I had a blast. We had a good showing and need to keep that kind of attendance up. We'll take next week off but see about hitting it again the week after (and we'll see about that being Trent's last herf ).

On a sour note, the server sucked compared to last week. Still a bit of a looker, her attitude and service were shite.


----------



## cigar no baka

Yep, have to agree on our server, she was a quite a looker but cold as ice and inattentive as hell. 

I smoked a JDN Antona first, just to absolutely destroy my taste buds. Then I had a PAM, which after cleansing my palate with a Modela ***** and a Belhaven Scottish Ale, tasted wonderful. Then I closed off with a CAO Brazilia Gol, and the House special - Duvel Golden Ale + you get to keep the Duvel glass for $7. 


Had a great time - met Nick (Corona Gigante) and Trents friend Matthew for the first time. Got a cigar out of Trents "bag pass" - thanks Trent - it was a Rocky Patel 1990 - can Nick gave me a cigar, I forget the name but it's made by Pepin Garcia, since I was raving about his Blue label Don Pepin Garcias.


Flying Saucer is a fine place for our herfs, too bad in Sept 2007 it, along with all other bars in Houston, will have to kick out all smokers. Damn the nanny state Nazis to (censored)!!!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

cigar no baka said:


> ..Nick gave me a cigar, I forget the name but it's made by Pepin Garcia, since I was raving about his Blue label Don Pepin Garcias...


That's a Habana Leon Torpedo. When I received them (from Cigar King), they were hard as a rock and very bitter. A few months in the humi and they've mellowed out quite a bit. They've got a nice woody/herby flavor but the nicotine content is too high for me: I'm not able to finish one. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Yep- good times.

Smoked an Opus X Perfexcion X which was okay- sort of had a cannabis aroma to it. Weird. Spiced up after a few inches- but not a ton to say about it- not worth the moola- but it was also young and many rave about them after a couple years. Who knows.

Then I too had a FDO Maduro also gifted by Leo. Good toasty flavour- very different from the Opus. While the Opus ended up spicy the FDO had sort of a thick toast flavour to it that I really enjoyed. A bit big for the taste I think- I think I would enjoy a smaller version better. Thanks Leo!

You guys are right- probably not my LAST herf- but my smoking is goin to slow down for sure.

Ricky- did you find that Partagas to be sort of light and sweet? Just curious- that's what I thought of the first one I had- the one you chose had about 3 months in the humi.


----------



## 12stones

Wed. Dec 6th at the Flying Saucer. 5:30pm. Reservations made. Be there.

We's gots visitors coming.


----------



## Puro_Angler

Well Houston dudes, you've known me for a short while, but well enough to know that I'm definitely going to attend. however, I have a major presentation to give the morning after (at 8 am!):hn This presentation is pretty much the biggest showdown for my internship thus far -- which means that I must be at my best. Maybe a one cigar and two beer night for me...and probably the last HMH with my H-town buddies, as I'm leaving for good on the 15th. See u all there.


----------



## 12stones

Puro_Angler said:


> Well Houston dudes, you've known me for a short while, but well enough to know that I'm definitely going to attend. however, I have a major presentation to give the morning after (at 8 am!):hn This presentation is pretty much the biggest showdown for my internship thus far -- which means that I must be at my best. Maybe a one cigar and two beer night for me...and probably the last HMH with my H-town buddies, as I'm leaving for good on the 15th. See u all there.


Ack!!! Who's going to stay with me till the late hours then. NO! Give your presentation on Wednesday and just say it's due to prior committments. :c


----------



## cigar no baka

Ok assuming that I can get away from work around 5PM, expect me between 5:30-6PM


----------



## cigar no baka

....and then internal audit showed up. I just got back from two weeks off on Monday, and internal audit is here to do a semi-annual audit. So i will probably be there, but not sure. Damn.....


----------



## Danimal

man i've been out of the loop. sorry i missed out fellas. next time....


----------



## 12stones

Danimal said:


> man i've been out of the loop. sorry i missed out fellas. next time....


If you can make it, we're meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Danimal

where and when?


----------



## 12stones

Danimal said:


> where and when?


We're meeting downtown at The Flying Saucer which is at the corner of Main and Capitol...just down the street from McCoy's, if you know where that is. Some people start showing around 5:30 and I'll be there at around 6. I hope you can make it.


----------



## Danimal

Won't be able to make as I have a dinner appt at 6:30... 

As a heads-up to everyone in Houston, I am at Downing St. Pub every Thurs night with my buddies around 10:30 to have some smokes/drinks. Shoot me a PM in case anyone is interested in joining.


----------



## cigar no baka

Hi Dan great to see you back on CS. What have you been up to? Cigars and fishing I bet


----------



## 12stones

You guys missed out on a great evening. Ron laid me out flat.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49170

So, now listen up. Next Wednesday is Leo's last chance to herf with the boys from Houston. We gotta make this one good! Plan on being there.


----------



## Danimal

12stones said:


> You guys missed out on a great evening. Ron laid me out flat.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49170
> 
> So, now listen up. Next Wednesday is Leo's last chance to herf with the boys from Houston. We gotta make this one good! Plan on being there.


So is this a weekly Wed thing at Flying Saucer?


----------



## 12stones

Danimal said:


> So is this a weekly Wed thing at Flying Saucer?


We've been trying every other week. Since Leo's going back south next weekend though, we're gonna try and sneak another one in. Also, with the holidays coming, gotta get while the getting's good.


----------



## cigar no baka

Damn, I knew I was missing a great time. Unfortunately, I was here with internal audit at the office until after 9PM; I was in a wonderfully foul,evil mood after I left the office, so I just went home. Visions of sugarplums and petty revenge dancing in my head......


----------



## Puro_Angler

12stones said:


> We've been trying every other week. Since Leo's going back south next weekend though, we're gonna try and sneak another one in. Also, with the holidays coming, gotta get while the getting's good.


Too bad I didn't make it out last night...too much work to do and prepare for my presentation (which went great!). Now it's time to celebrate! My last day in Houston will be next thursday, so I'm down for next wednesday at the saucer, see you all there for lots of :al and :w


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> You guys missed out on a great evening. Ron laid me out flat.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49170
> 
> So, now listen up. Next Wednesday is Leo's last chance to herf with the boys from Houston. We gotta make this one good! Plan on being there.


I'm sorry to have missed Ron: some family business came up. I'm hoping to be able to help send off Leo in good style. See you Wednesday!


----------



## 12stones

Just a quick reminder about this Wednesday. However, a slight problem, we got bumped by a company that paid to have the upstairs until 7pm. So, let's do Downing St. this time.

Wednesday, Dec 13th at Downing St. Pub. I'll be there around 5:30 - 6:00.

Roll call!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Just a quick reminder about this Wednesday. However, a slight problem, we got bumped by a company that paid to have the upstairs until 7pm. So, let's do Downing St. this time.
> 
> Wednesday, Dec 13th at Downing St. Pub. I'll be there around 5:30 - 6:00.
> 
> Roll call!


I am going to make my very best effort to be there but I can not promise. I had to take my car in for repairs this morning and I am being told that it won't be ready until Weds. The dealership is out on 290 and fighting the traffic out there after work and then back into town is not an attractive prospect. On the other hand, I haven't hung out with you guys for a couple of weeks and I've only had one indoor cigar probably since the last time I saw you all so as I said, I will make my best effort.


----------



## Puro_Angler

12stones said:


> Just a quick reminder about this Wednesday. However, a slight problem, we got bumped by a company that paid to have the upstairs until 7pm. So, let's do Downing St. this time.
> 
> Wednesday, Dec 13th at Downing St. Pub. I'll be there around 5:30 - 6:00.
> 
> Roll call!


count me in. I smoked a Padron at Downing st. on Saturday, very nice hangout spot. great choice Ricky, see you all there.


----------



## Danimal

will do my best as well...


----------



## cigar no baka

Sorry I have to work late that night, so I'm out.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'll be there!

I'm feeling in need of a good smoke in good company. 

If I have to keep the rental for another day then so be it!

See you around 6pm.


----------



## 12stones

Well, it was another good herf in H-town last night. Myself, Nicholas and Leo met up at Downing St. Pub which is a great looking, upscale cigar bar with outrageous cigar prices. I started off with a Partagas 160 courtesy of Ron which was fabulously nubbed (I'll post pics sometime tomorrow hopefully), then moved to an '03 Sancho Panza Beli which I also took down to the fingers. Then, thanks to Nicholas's generosity, was able to finish the night with an '01 HdM Hoyo de deux (correct me if I'm wrong, Nicholas) which would have been nubbed as well if the night didn't have to end when it did.

All in all, it was a great time with great smokes and was the last time we'll see Leo in awhile. For any of you who have a chance to herf with Leo, take it.

Nicholas, I'll see you soon.


----------



## Puro_Angler

12stones said:


> Well, it was another good herf in H-town last night. Myself, Nicholas and Leo met up at Downing St. Pub which is a great looking, upscale cigar bar with outrageous cigar prices. I started off with a Partagas 160 courtesy of Ron which was fabulously nubbed (I'll post pics sometime tomorrow hopefully), then moved to an '03 Sancho Panza Beli which I also took down to the fingers. Then, thanks to Nicholas's generosity, was able to finish the night with an '01 HdM Hoyo de deux (correct me if I'm wrong, Nicholas) which would have been nubbed as well if the night didn't have to end when it did.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time with great smokes and was the last time we'll see Leo in awhile. For any of you who have a chance to herf with Leo, take it.
> 
> Nicholas, I'll see you soon.


Hey thanks Ricky, you and Nicholas are great BOTLs and it was a pleasure herfing it up with you all during the past couple months. 
My primetime smoke for the night was a Montecristo #3, thanks to Ricky. This was a first for me, and definitely not my last. Great cigar with just the right amount of spice, and the little fella lasted forever too! On the downside, my second smoke of the night, Camacho Select torpedo, was a disappointment. I can't believe this intimidating stick had a Camacho band on it. 
Ricky also gifted me a sweet-ass Griffins ashtray. This thing will look great wherever I decide to set up shop next.
Nicholas also handed me a mystery unbanded corona, which I will smoke on graduation night this Saturday. I'm definitely looking forward to it, thanks Nic. 
All in all, it was a pleasure hanging with you guys and talking about all aspects of life. Well, ok, maybe it was mostly just cigar talk, but it was great conversation anyway! I hope to see you guys soon for another herf...perhaps that Lone Star State Herf we were talking about putting together?


----------



## 12stones

Here's the pics from Wednesday:

Left to Right: Corona Gigante (Nicholas), 12Stones (Ricky), Puro Angler (Leo)


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Another enjoyable evening of fine cigars and (largely but not exclusively cigar-related) conversation. I believe the odd spiritous liquor was also consumed.

Our next scheduled event is the offical home-coming of the "Kick JoeD's A$$ Box Pass", tentatively scheduled for next Weds evening (Dec 20) at The Brewery Tap, 717 Franklin St.


----------



## cigar no baka

Ok, I'll do my best to make it on 12/21. My smoke shop, The Smoke Ring, is having an annual Christmas party on 12/22 and a friend of mine is having a massive biker party on 12/23, so I'll be all partied out by Sunday, but it's OK. I'm on vacation as of 4PM Thursday so I can sleep in starting Friday morning, woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Corona Gigante said:


> Our next scheduled event is the offical home-coming of the "Kick JoeD's A$$ Box Pass", tentatively scheduled for next Weds evening (Dec 20) at The Brewery Tap, 717 Franklin St.


Just in case Chris or anyone else was thinking of coming tomorrow, this event is

CANCELLED​
Ricky's got family business to attend to and I'm suffering from another vicious allergy attack so we're going to have to take a rain check.

Let's all have a safe and happy holiday and reconvene in the New Year!

Cheers!


----------



## 12stones

Sorry guys. We'll have to wait until the new year.


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> Just in case Chris or anyone else was thinking of coming tomorrow, this event is
> 
> CANCELLED​
> Ricky's got family business to attend to and I'm suffering from another vicious allergy attack so we're going to have to take a rain check.
> 
> Let's all have a safe and happy holiday and reconvene in the New Year!
> 
> Cheers!


OK, I have two parties planned this week (Thursday and Saturday) so I'm going to be all partied out by Sunday. Let's plan on having another herf after New Years!!!


----------



## Slow Burn

I should be in Houston by the new year and would love to meet some BOTL's. You all seem like a great bunch. I am new here and new to cigars but am already learning so much. I will keep an eye on this thread to see when the next herf is.


----------



## 12stones

Slow Burn said:


> I should be in Houston by the new year and would love to meet some BOTL's. You all seem like a great bunch. I am new here and new to cigars but am already learning so much. I will keep an eye on this thread to see when the next herf is.


You're more than welcome to join us. We'll start the herfs up sometime after the new year begins.


----------



## Slow Burn

Sounds good and looking forward to it. Already told the wife that I will make at least 1 per month if not more. The slide to the dark side has begun. :r


----------



## whodat1

Slow Burn said:


> I should be in Houston by the new year and would love to meet some BOTL's. You all seem like a great bunch. I am new here and new to cigars but am already learning so much. I will keep an eye on this thread to see when the next herf is.


I notice that your location says Katy, Tx (as does mine). Where ya'll at in Katy?


----------



## Slow Burn

whodat1 said:


> I notice that your location says Katy, Tx (as does mine). Where ya'll at in Katy?


Not sure exactly yet. We will be staying with my wife's parents for a couple of weeks until we can find a house to rent. Know of anybody renting any good houses??? LOL When we are with her parents we will be behind the Westlake Fire Department off of Fry. Not sure exactly where we are going to rent at though. If my wife gets the job she's interviewing for tomorrow we will more than likely have a house by the 15th of January.


----------



## 12stones

whodat1 said:


> I notice that your location says Katy, Tx (as does mine). Where ya'll at in Katy?


And out of the woodwork he comes. How ya been, Jim? Good to see you around.


----------



## Pastie

I have been lurking here for a while. Here goes first post.:hn 

Any ideas on the next herf date and location?


----------



## 12stones

Pastie said:


> I have been lurking here for a while. Here goes first post.:hn
> 
> Any ideas on the next herf date and location?


Good to see you 'round too. We'll be starting this up probably the second week of the new year. Nicholas had some ideas about the next location so once we work it out, we'll post the details.


----------



## Pastie

That sounds good enought for me.:dr


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> And out of the woodwork he comes. How ya been, Jim? Good to see you around.


He's been lurking, but he comes out of hiding every Saturday morning and we have a smoke together at the Smoke Ring, then we both go back to our chuck holes.


----------



## Pastie

Just a heads up, I am meeting another BOTL who came in for FLA. He is from another board obviously. We are meeting Saturday around 2 @ Serious Cigars. :al Drop me a pm if you want more info. Thanks.:dr


----------



## whodat1

12stones said:


> And out of the woodwork he comes. How ya been, Jim? Good to see you around.


Hiya Rick! I got real busy this fall at work and haven't had time to do much socializing. I'm taking a little time off over the holidays and catching up on this and a few other forums that i'm in. According to my boss, it's going to be 'back to the grindstone' come Jan 2nd. My office tripled it's business last year while only hiring two new people, so they are keeping the rest of us real busy. I try to get down to the Smoke Ring on Saturdays & tie up with Chris, but I've been starting to slide on that a little lately. I keep planning to join ya'll for one of the herf's, but it seems like something always comes up. I'll just keep an eye on this thread and see how things go. Happy New Year all.


----------



## whodat1

Slow Burn said:


> When we are with her parents we will be behind the Westlake Fire Department off of Fry.


That's about 2 miles from my house. I'm just off Fry in Sundown Glen.


----------



## 12stones

Okay, let's plan on next Wednesday, Jan. 10th. Location TBD just yet...

Let's get all the Houston area gorillas out for a good new year showing.


----------



## cigar no baka

Ok but I doubt I will be there anytime before 7PM and possibly later than that.

1/10 is our second "Free Passport Photo Day" at AAA. We had our first back in November and we got deluged - over 100 people showed up and we were here till after 7PM clearing them out.


----------



## cigar no baka

whodat1 said:


> Hiya Rick! I got real busy this fall at work and haven't had time to do much socializing. I'm taking a little time off over the holidays and catching up on this and a few other forums that i'm in. According to my boss, it's going to be 'back to the grindstone' come Jan 2nd. My office tripled it's business last year while only hiring two new people, so they are keeping the rest of us real busy. I try to get down to the Smoke Ring on Saturdays & tie up with Chris, but I've been starting to slide on that a little lately. I keep planning to join ya'll for one of the herf's, but it seems like something always comes up. I'll just keep an eye on this thread and see how things go. Happy New Year all.


Jim say it ain't so!!! I missed Saturdays the past two months due to work and the holidays, but I'll be back to regular Sat mornings at 10AM if you want to drop by. Don't become a stranger, hopefully you can still make it out sometimes!!


----------



## azn_fury

12stones said:


> Okay, let's plan on next Wednesday, Jan. 10th. Location TBD just yet...
> 
> Let's get all the Houston area gorillas out for a good new year showing.


It always seems like the Houston Herf always occurs when I am leaving to go back to school or the day before I come back from school. Oh well, hope the herf goes well.


----------



## TechMetalMan

I might just make it depending on where...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I can't promise I can make it this time around but I'll do my best.


----------



## whodat1

cigar no baka said:


> Jim say it ain't so!!! I missed Saturdays the past two months due to work and the holidays, but I'll be back to regular Sat mornings at 10AM if you want to drop by. Don't become a stranger, hopefully you can still make it out sometimes!!


I'm going to try to make it tomorrow since next Saturday (1/13) is already looking bleak. I have a customer witness test on Monday 1/15 for a project that I have been working on for six months, so anything that isn't done by next Friday has to get done next weekend.


----------



## 12stones

Roll call for this since we still don't have a location. If no one posts then we'll just postpone till next week.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Next week would be better for me.


----------



## cigar no baka

I'm out, as we have Free Passport Photo day all day that day, followed up by evening training (groan.....)


----------



## 12stones

Okay, next week it is then. This herf is postponed until next Wednesday. That's actually better for me as well.


----------



## cigar no baka

Damn I can't make Wednesday the 17th either - another evening training session.


----------



## 12stones

cigar no baka said:


> Damn I can't make Wednesday the 17th either - another evening training session.


Chris, you're gonna hafta realize that Wed. are the days. No more working late on Wed.


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> Chris, you're gonna hafta realize that Wed. are the days. No more working late on Wed.


I'm going to tell my boss that if he keeps sheduling this chit on Wednesdays, he is going to have to come down to the next herf with me an smoke a cigar. That'll get him!! Of course he is a former cigarette smoker who quit and now has passionate feelings against tobacco of all kinds. It drives him crazy that I smoke cigars.

But hey, if our training doesn't go too late, I'll give y'all a ring to see if you're still there. It's going to be at 10 Downing, right? If it's not over I'll come by for one stick or two and a few brews.


----------



## 12stones

cigar no baka said:


> It's going to be at 10 Downing, right? If it's not over I'll come by for one stick or two and a few brews.


Actually, it's gonna be at the Brewery Tap. Nicholas will have details to follow. It's a place downtown near the Spaghetti Factory somewhere.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

BREWERY TAP 
717 Franklin St.

One of my favorite spots for a drink, a smoke, and convivial conversation.

http://www.chron.com/content/chronicle/ae/clubs/brewerytapindex.html


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> BREWERY TAP
> 717 Franklin St.
> 
> One of my favorite spots for a drink, a smoke, and convivial conversation.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/content/chronicle/ae/clubs/brewerytapindex.html


And so we're off and running.

Wednesday Jan 17th at the Brewery Tap. I'll be there around 5:30. Come on guys, let's herf!


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> BREWERY TAP
> 717 Franklin St.
> 
> One of my favorite spots for a drink, a smoke, and convivial conversation.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/content/chronicle/ae/clubs/brewerytapindex.html


I guess we can enjoy it until the ban in September, or are they still going to be allowed to let smokers light up due to the 20% tobacco loophole?


----------



## BeagleOne

Is anyone going to Serious Cigars this weekend or their anniveristy party? I will be in town for family business, but hope to get away to go over and have a stick or three.


----------



## mrbl8k

I am pretty much brand new, but I will be there on Wednesday night!

You guys usually bring a couple to smoke? And some to pass out?


----------



## mrbl8k

You guys still plan on doing this, or is the icy weather going to put it on hold for a week?


----------



## 12stones

mrbl8k said:


> You guys still plan on doing this, or is the icy weather going to put it on hold for a week?


So far I'm still planning but the weather will dictate. If the storms hit today we may have to push it a week. Also, we bring some, and sometimes bring some to pass out; it depends.


----------



## mrbl8k

12stones said:


> So far I'm still planning but the weather will dictate. If the storms hit today we may have to push it a week. Also, we bring some, and sometimes bring some to pass out; it depends.


Ok. I'll keep an eye on this thread through tomorrow.. It is really cold right now, but I don't see any ice Those weather men are some serious metermogeologistsss


----------



## 12stones

Command decision here is that I won't be making the herf. Logistically it's just not gonna happen for me.

Nicholas I'll give you a call sometime today.


----------



## cigar no baka

It's just too nasty right now, so I concur, we should postpone till next week. I will be able to come if we meet on the 24th.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'm out too.

See you all next week, I hope!


----------



## mrbl8k

Ahhh. darn

Ok.. It is best for me to push to next week also. I hope we can organize for next Wednesday!

For any others on Friday in Humble there will be a cigar tasting by Oliva at the Cigar Parlor. I'll be there..

See you next week!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Calling all H-Town Herfers!
*Ye Grande Olde Houston Monthly Herf*
Tomorrow (Wednesday) January 24th from 5:30pm 
at Shay McElroy's Irish Pub
909 Texas Ave @ Main​
If you're planning to come and Ricky doesn't have your cell #, please pm it to me just in case there's a change of venue--you never know--it has happened.

See you there!


----------



## 12stones

Dammit!!!

My cousin just got in town so we're doing the family thing tomorrow night! I totally forgot about this! Nicholas I'll give you a call so we can do the trade this week. Sorry 'bout the bad timin' boys.

Dammit!!


----------



## cigar no baka

Ah hell, my boss just called about 30 minutes ago, and I did such a good job doing the training session tonight, he wants me to do it at another office tomorrow night. Not surprising, always reward excellence with more work and responsibility but surprisingly, often not more pay....


----------



## mrbl8k

I cant make it guys. I have spent ALL of my extra money this month. I will save a bit more and prepare for next month. Again, sorry and I look forward to meeting you guys soon


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

There's always next week... :cb


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Calling all H-Town Herfers!
*Ye Grande Olde Houston Monthly Herf*
Wednesday, January 31st, from 5:30pm 
at Shay McElroy's Irish Pub (in the "snug")
The Rice Hotel, 909 Texas Ave @ Main​
See you there!


----------



## cigar no baka

I will really, really try to make this one this time....but work may interfere again, shit.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Ricky and I will be in full effect. I'm hoping Tim will be joining us.


----------



## 12stones

Hopefully we'll get a good turnout.


----------



## 12stones

Well, it was just me and Nicholas last night. Sorry no one else could make it. Let's try for a better turn out next time.

I enjoyed a few Guinness last night while smoking a '99 VR Famosa and an '05 PLPC. The Famosa was nice, but the PLPC was fabulous!

Hope y'all can make it next time.


----------



## cigar no baka

I really wanted to come but work is beating me down right now. We're just too busy this early in the year, we have more business than we can handle.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

No better way to enjoy a drizzly Wednesday evening. Excellent company, fine cigars, comfortable surroundings, and great service. I'm looking to our next get-together already. I agree with your suggestion, Ricky, that we should return to Serious to see if we can tempt a few more north side Gorillas to join us.


----------



## Puro_Angler

I really miss you guys and those cold H-town pints. I'll be back one of these days.


----------



## vince321-cl

Hey, I'll be moving to H-town soon. Very soon. Next week as a matter of fact. My work schedule is always tough from Monday-Wednesday night. But, when possible, I'll be at the HERF. 

You guys ever do these things on Thursday or Friday night?


----------



## 12stones

HOUSTON MONTHLY HERF
@
Serious Cigars
2.7.2007 @ 5:30pm or
whenever you get there.​
We might even have a guest comin' (right Kenny).

This will give us a chance to let some of the northern Houstonians have a chance to make it out.


----------



## txdyna65

Woo Hoo....I'll be there with bells and whistles.....well ok not that, but I'll be there 

Thanks Ricky


----------



## TechMetalMan

12stones said:


> HOUSTON MONTHLY HERF
> @
> Serious Cigars
> 2.7.2007 @ 5:30pm or
> whenever you get there.​
> We might even have a guest comin' (right Kenny).
> 
> *This will give us a chance to let some of the northern Houstonians have a chance to make it out.*


And it lets some of the younger gorillas come out as well 

I should be there! Look forward to it!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

TechMetalMan said:


> And it lets some of the younger gorillas come out as well
> 
> I should be there! Look forward to it!


Yeah, well, there's a downside to everything. Runny-nosed whipper-snappers running around bumping into things... :cb

J/K Trent.


----------



## Blueface

Hey Houston gang.
I will be there for one night on 2/22 on a short trip from Dallas while working my way back home.
Not sure if I will have any time to get away but will work on it if possible to hook up with some of you guys.
Let me know if anyone is available and will let you know as we get closer.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Blueface said:


> Hey Houston gang.
> I will be there for one night on 2/22 on a short trip from Dallas while working my way back home.
> Not sure if I will have any time to get away but will work on it if possible to hook up with some of you guys.
> Let me know if anyone is available and will let you know as we get closer.


Holy Crap! I'll have to move some things around to make a Thursday, but I'm so there! Keep us posted!


----------



## whodat1

I have finally got a six-month monkey off my back and will at least to attempt to get upto Serious Cigars on 2/7.

This does create a problem however, since the Smoke Ring in Sugarland is having a Torano event on 2/8 and I don't think I can do both.


----------



## Blueface

Corona Gigante said:


> Holy Crap! I'll have to move some things around to make a Thursday, but I'm so there! Keep us posted!


I will post on here as we get closer.
Just need to make sure I don't get stuck with company kind of company for that evening.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Corona Gigante said:


> Yeah, well, there's a downside to everything. Runny-nosed whipper-snappers running around bumping into things... :cb
> 
> J/K Trent.


Har har. :tg Haha.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Blueface said:


> Hey Houston gang.
> I will be there for one night on 2/22 on a short trip from Dallas while working my way back home.
> Not sure if I will have any time to get away but will work on it if possible to hook up with some of you guys.
> Let me know if anyone is available and will let you know as we get closer.


Should be able to make that.


----------



## mrbl8k

I'll be at this one guys.. Look forward to it.:cb


----------



## TechMetalMan

Everyone still on for tomorrow at 530? I should be there at the latest 630. Gonna have to split at 830 or 9.


----------



## mrbl8k

TechMetalMan said:


> Everyone still on for tomorrow at 530? I should be there at the latest 630. Gonna have to split at 830 or 9.


I'll be there at 6-6:30 I will have on a Black/Red with white stripes soccer jacket. Look forward to it fellas.. See whoever is there. I'll do my best to not buy any cigars there, but I have seen their humi and I might HAVE to buysomething:ss


----------



## TechMetalMan

mrbl8k said:


> I'll be there at 6-6:30 I will have on a Black/Red with white stripes soccer jacket. Look forward to it fellas.. See whoever is there. I'll do my best to not buy any cigars there, but I have seen their humi and I might HAVE to buysomething:ss


I think you'll smell it and you will have to get something. It's polite anyhow since we are using their lounge.


----------



## txdyna65

I'll be there, gonna try and get there at 5:30 see yall there


----------



## vince321-cl

Well my trip from Green Bay, WI to Houston concluded tonight at around 7:30. That means, if everything goes as planned, I'll be stoping by Serious Cigars tomorrow night and hopefully get a chance to meet some of the Houston crowd. I will probably get there around 6-6:30.

If it's ok, I may bring along a couple of friends who are somewhat new to cigars but kind of interested in learning more. Possibly we can reccomend them some nice mild smokes and get 'em started on the right foot.


----------



## mrbl8k

vince321 said:


> Well my trip from Green Bay, WI to Houston concluded tonight at around 7:30. That means, if everything goes as planned, I'll be stoping by Serious Cigars tomorrow night and hopefully get a chance to meet some of the Houston crowd. I will probably get there around 6-6:30.
> 
> If it's ok, I may bring along a couple of friends who are somewhat new to cigars but kind of interested in learning more. Possibly we can reccomend them some nice mild smokes and get 'em started on the right foot.


Sounds great! I am still new and love a mild cigar. I hope I can help and I look forward to meeting everyone!



TechMetalMan said:


> I think you'll smell it and you will have to get something. It's polite anyhow since we are using their lounge.


Another great reason to buy some of their cigars. Cant wait to see their humidor. See you all tomorrow!



txdyna65 said:


> I'll be there, gonna try and get there at 5:30 see yall there


Cool. See you at 6:15ish


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Looks like being a good turnout!


----------



## 12stones

I'm hoping to make it there about 5:30.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

My daughter reminded me that I have a basketball game to attend tonight but it should finish around 7:30 and it's just down the road from Serious so I should be there before 8.

Hope that's not too late for the youngsters


----------



## vince321-cl

Well, guys, let me apologize for not making it to the HERF. It was absolutely a high priority. Being new to the area and everything I was really looking forward to meeting some of the guys. Anyway, a mess at work ran late, an offer came in for our house in Green Bay and by the time I found a fax machine, signed the counter offer and finished everyghing up it was after 7:00. If figured it would be too late to try and make the HERF. Hopefully I can attend next month.

Let me know if there is a get together this weekend.


----------



## txdyna65

Had a great time at the HERF, was great to finally meet Ricky, Trent and Blake....Sorry I couldnt stay longer to meet you Nicholas, but I did leave you something with Ricky  Maybe next time  Sorry you couldnt make it either Vince, sometimes life gets in the way. Thanks everyone for the great sticks yall gifted me


----------



## TechMetalMan

Great herf as always 

Nice to meet Kenny and Blake and always a pleasure to see Nicholas and Ricky.

Thanks for the wonderful cigars and great conversation!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Due to a certain sporting event, a bit of an abbreviated visit for me, but an enjoyable one nonetheless. I enjoyed my first LGC #3 and the good company of Blake, Trent, and Ricky. 

I was sorry to miss you, Kenny. Hopefully we'll have an opportunity to catch up in the not-too-distant future. Thanks for making my wish come true!

Looking forward to getting together again soon. I think we said the Flying Saucer in two weeks time?


----------



## Bigwaved

Corona Gigante said:


> Due to a certain sporting event, a bit of an abbreviated visit for me, but an enjoyable one nonetheless. I enjoyed my first LGC #3 and the good company of Blake, Trent, and Ricky.
> 
> I was sorry to miss you, Kenny. Hopefully we'll have an opportunity to catch up in the not-too-distant future. Thanks for making my wish come true!
> 
> Looking forward to getting together again soon. I think we said the Flying Saucer in two weeks time?


Did you say LGC No. 3?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Bigwaved said:


> Did you say LGC No. 3?


Muh-huh! Very nice it was too, as far as I could tell. Very flavorful stick. (Thanks, D!) Unfortunately I'm suffering an allergy attack and it impaired my enjoyment a bit.


----------



## mrbl8k

Hey guys.. A HUGE Thanks to all of you for the great conversation and gifts tonight. I am ABSOLUTELY spoiled now no thanks to you guys:ss I really enjoyed putting faces to the names! It was a real pleasure to get to know you fellas a bit and I look forward to our next Herfathon... The cigars you guys gifted me are unbelievable. I had 3 tonight.. I actually felt a little sick on the way home. I haven't ever had 3 cigars in one sitting before, but I couldn't help myself.. They were Soooooooooooooo :ss able. I am going to hate smoking by myself now. The great conversation really makes the cigar..

Thx again guys. An outstanding bunch!!



> Had a great time at the HERF, was great to finally meet Ricky, Trent and Blake....Sorry I couldnt stay longer to meet you Nicholas, but I did leave you something with Ricky Maybe next time Sorry you couldnt make it either Vince, sometimes life gets in the way. Thanks everyone for the great sticks yall gifted me


It was awesome to meet you and thank you very much for the chat and the amazing stick. I had it after you left and MmMmMmmmm. Look forward to next time! I hope your drive wasn't too long. Just put on some ZZ Top and the time should pass quickly ;-)



> Great herf as always
> 
> Nice to meet Kenny and Blake and always a pleasure to see Nicholas and Ricky.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful cigars and great conversation!


It was a pleasure meeting you man! Don't work too hard on your school work.. and remember our motto, "Never too late to procrastinate" ;-]



> Due to a certain sporting event, a bit of an abbreviated visit for me, but an enjoyable one nonetheless. I enjoyed my first LGC #3 and the good company of Blake, Trent, and Ricky.
> 
> I was sorry to miss you, Kenny. Hopefully we'll have an opportunity to catch up in the not-too-distant future. Thanks for making my wish come true!
> 
> Looking forward to getting together again soon. I think we said the Flying Saucer in two weeks time?


I am really glad you had time to stop in even though you weren't feeling well. I enjoyed the time spent and hope to spend more time talking with you at the next one!


----------



## 12stones

Bigwaved said:


> Did you say LGC No. 3?


I had my first as well, Dave. Thanks. Yuuuummmmmy!

Kenny and Blake it was a great pleasure to finally meet you. Thanks so much for the sticks; they'll go up in flames soon I'm sure.

Trent and Nicholas, as always it's a pleasure to get together with you guys. Thanks for the sticks as well.

No worries, Dan. We have them more often than monthly nowadays it seems so there will be plenty of opportunities to make it. You'll have to come though cause I'm holding your contest winnings ransom till you do. :ss


----------



## Pastie

Hey was nice to have an accidental herf with you guys. Nice meeting you all, I will attempt to make some of the future herfs. Was a pleasure.:ss 

Dave


----------



## 12stones

Pastie said:


> Hey was nice to have an accidental herf with you guys. Nice meeting you all, I will attempt to make some of the future herfs. Was a pleasure.:ss
> 
> Dave


Definitely Dave. It was definitely fortuitous. I'll let you know the next time we get together.


----------



## 68TriShield

BSBSBSBSBSBSBS!!!!!
Wheres the pics?????


----------



## 12stones

Actually, no one brought a camera last night. Go figure.

Got an idea, Dave. Why don't you come down here and bring one with you...? :SS


----------



## mrbl8k

12stones said:


> Actually, no one brought a camera last night. Go figure.
> 
> Got an idea, Dave. Why don't you come down here and bring one with you...? :SS


:tpd:


----------



## Drew

I should be home the week of March the 18th for spring break...what's the average age of the Houston Herfs?


----------



## cigar no baka

A split between younguns, old farts and a few inbetweeners like Ricky.:ss


----------



## cigar no baka

I'm damn determined to make the next one, so as soon as we decide on date and place, I'm etching it in stone on my calendar. I suggest the Flying Saucer, but I'm open to anywere where I can buy cheep drinks and smoke cigars.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Drew said:


> I should be home the week of March the 18th for spring break...what's the average age of the Houston Herfs?


Haha, I think Chris summed it up. I'm the youngest at 18 (19 in a few days) and it just goes up from there.



cigar no baka said:


> I'm damn determined to make the next one, so as soon as we decide on date and place, I'm etching it in stone on my calendar. I suggest the Flying Saucer, but I'm open to anywere where I can buy cheep drinks and smoke cigars.


I think the guys were thinking on the flying saucer actually, so you may be in luck.


----------



## Drew

TechMetalMan said:


> Haha, I think Chris summed it up. I'm the youngest at 18 (19 in a few days) and it just goes up from there.


Excellent, I'm 19. :ss


----------



## Blueface

Guys,
My trip is set in stone.
I will be in Houston on Thursday, 2/22 for one night.
I have a meeting right after I land and should be done by about 4 PM the latest.
Will be at the Hilton West Chase for the overnight.
Can any of you guys hang out that night?
Is that anywhere near anyone?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> My trip is set in stone.
> I will be in Houston on Thursday, 2/22 for one night.
> I have a meeting right after I land and should be done by about 4 PM the latest.
> Will be at the Hilton West Chase for the overnight.
> Can any of you guys hang out that night?
> Is that anywhere near anyone?


I'm in!

Your hotel is on the west side of town, just inside the beltway. There are plenty of cigar friendly places in the Galleria area, which is a straight shot down Westheimer Rd, 5 or 6 miles east of your hotel. I'm thinking Ringside at Sullivans, Pappas Bros. Steak House, Fox Sports Grill, etc.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Drew said:


> Excellent, I'm 19. :ss


Awesome bro.



Blueface said:


> Guys,
> My trip is set in stone.
> I will be in Houston on Thursday, 2/22 for one night.
> I have a meeting right after I land and should be done by about 4 PM the latest.
> Will be at the Hilton West Chase for the overnight.
> Can any of you guys hang out that night?
> Is that anywhere near anyone?


I should be free. I'll keep an eye on the thread and see where you guys choose and if I can make it then I'll be there.


----------



## Blueface

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Your hotel is on the west side of town, just inside the beltway. There are plenty of cigar friendly places in the Galleria area, which is a straight shot down Westheimer Rd, 5 or 6 miles east of your hotel. I'm thinking Ringside at Sullivans, Pappas Bros. Steak House, Fox Sports Grill, etc.


You gotta love CS!
That is great.
Any work for me as I will have a car and don't fly out until 10:30 the next morning so I don't mind driving.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I'ma gonna be in college station march 11-24, and will probably make my way to Houston the weekend of the 17th. Any shops I should visit? Any lounges or cigar friendly places I should try? Anyone in for a HERF? 

I don't know my exact schdule yet for the weekend, but I will be meeting an old college buddy, other than that, I'm free.


----------



## 12stones

Blueface said:


> You gotta love CS!
> That is great.
> Any work for me as I will have a car and don't fly out until 10:30 the next morning so I don't mind driving.


I'm hoping I can make it. Don't want to miss out on this one at all.



Greerzilla said:


> I'ma gonna be in college station march 11-24, and will probably make my way to Houston the weekend of the 17th. Any shops I should visit? Any lounges or cigar friendly places I should try? Anyone in for a HERF?
> 
> I don't know my exact schdule yet for the weekend, but I will be meeting an old college buddy, other than that, I'm free.


I'm sure we can work somethin' out while you're here. There's a couple shops around the area but the main one I suggest you check out is Serious Cigars. It'll also be the closest one in Houston to your being in College Station. As you get your schedule solidified let us know what's going on.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Greerzilla said:


> I'ma gonna be in college station march 11-24, and will probably make my way to Houston the weekend of the 17th. Any shops I should visit? Any lounges or cigar friendly places I should try? Anyone in for a HERF?
> 
> I don't know my exact schdule yet for the weekend, but I will be meeting an old college buddy, other than that, I'm free.


Here's a couple of threads you might find informative.

Houston, TX - Cigar Friendly Restaurants (Fine Dining) 
Help in Houston 
Saint Arnold's Brewery - Houston



Blueface said:


> You gotta love CS!
> That is great.
> Any work for me as I will have a car and don't fly out until 10:30 the next morning so I don't mind driving.


Cool. My first real Cuban!


----------



## mrbl8k

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Your hotel is on the west side of town, just inside the beltway. There are plenty of cigar friendly places in the Galleria area, which is a straight shot down Westheimer Rd, 5 or 6 miles east of your hotel. I'm thinking Ringside at Sullivans, Pappas Bros. Steak House, Fox Sports Grill, etc.


I'm in! I'll be there and I look forward to it! I hope some of these places allow 18 and up since Trent is 19..


----------



## xhris

I hope i have time to make it out on Thursday. I haven't made it out to any of the famous Houston Herfs yet, but i will soon. BTW i turn 21 in April

-Chris


----------



## JJG

I don't know if it's been mentioned but Under the Volcano is a cigar friendly bar in the rice village. very laid back, good drinks, eclectic food.


----------



## 12stones

I'm definitely there fo sho! Just made the arrangements with the boss.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Well, I'll definitely let you guys know when I have more final plans. I'm planning on meeting up with you guys one of the days, whether it be Friday evening, Saturday, or Sunday. There is also a chance of meeting on the next Friday evening as well, depending on when I schedule my flight out.


----------



## Pastie

Cant make it...Leaving for a golf vacation Friday.:ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

JJG said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned but Under the Volcano is a cigar friendly bar in the rice village. very laid back, good drinks, eclectic food.


Sounds like a cool spot to check out. I also like the Gingerman in the village.

Carlos, what are you in the mood for? Uptown steak house?--downtown boho lounge?--cigar friendly pub? There's lots of choices--at least until the smoking ban goes into effect later this year.

The Galleria area is a straight shot down Westheimer from your hotel. Several good choices, all pretty spendy. A few miles further east will take you to the Rice Village: lots of choices, most a bit more relaxed and affordable than the Galleria.


----------



## cigar no baka

I wouldn't miss a chance to meet Blueface! Count me in, though it looks like we haven't picked a spot yet. I would prefer somewhere where we can eat, but I'm flexible.


----------



## 12stones

I'm down for the Rice Village myself. Galleria just isn't my thing. But I'll go wherever too.


----------



## Blueface

Corona Gigante said:


> Sounds like a cool spot to check out. I also like the Gingerman in the village.
> 
> Carlos, what are you in the mood for? Uptown steak house?--downtown boho lounge?--cigar friendly pub? There's lots of choices--at least until the smoking ban goes into effect later this year.
> 
> The Galleria area is a straight shot down Westheimer from your hotel. Several good choices, all pretty spendy. A few miles further east will take you to the Rice Village: lots of choices, most a bit more relaxed and affordable than the Galleria.


Nicholas,
I am easy for that.
Don't care which way we go.
Just as long as there is food to help support alcohol and we can smoke, fine by me.
Glad quite a few can make it.
Look forward to it.


----------



## mrbl8k

Doesn't get much worse than this ...

I was really looking forward to meeting you Blueface, but I have just been informed that I have to go to Dallas for work next Wednesday through Tuesday. So I am out on this one..


----------



## 12stones

mrbl8k said:


> Doesn't get much worse than this ...
> 
> I was really looking forward to meeting you Blueface, but I have just been informed that I have to go to Dallas for work next Wednesday through Tuesday. So I am out on this one..


Quit. Tell the boss "No!" Throw a tantrum. That'll work...


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks for the PM Nicholas, sure wish I could make this, would love to meet you Carlos, but Im stuck down here in deep south Texas working.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'm calling it for Volcano

Volcano
2349 Bissonnet St (at Morningside Drive)
Houston, TX 77005 (MapQuest)
(713) 526-5282

Thursday, Feb 22nd, from 5:30pm?

See you all there!


----------



## Blueface

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm calling it for Volcano
> 
> Volcano
> 2349 Bissonnet St (at Morningside Drive)
> Houston, TX 77005 (MapQuest)
> (713) 526-5282
> 
> Thursday, Feb 22nd, from 5:30pm?
> 
> See you all there!


That works for me.
Those that can't make it, totally understood.
Weeknight would be tough for me if someone came into my area as I am always traveling.

For the old man in me, can we list who is going on one post?


----------



## vince321-cl

If my schedule doesn't change, I'll be there this time. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## 12stones

Blueface said:


> That works for me.
> Those that can't make it, totally understood.
> Weeknight would be tough for me if someone came into my area as I am always traveling.
> 
> For the old man in me, can we list who is going on one post?


Okay, old man!

So far:

Ricky (me)
Nicholas (Corona Gigante)
Trent (TechMetalMan)
Chris (Cigar no Baka)

Any others can copy (or quote) this and add themselves to the list.


----------



## TechMetalMan

Scratch me from the list. Read reviews and they said that they do card for entrance. I'll be refraining from cigars anyway so it's no big deal (refer to my giving up cigars for lent thread, haha).

You guys have fun and try to take photos to let us know how it went!

Sorry to miss ya Carlos but that's how it goes.


----------



## cigar no baka

Nick, a few questions that may seem to be dense, but I'm curious anyway.

Can we smoke cigars there?

Is there decent food that a man can sink his teeth into?


----------



## vince321-cl

12stones said:


> Okay, old man!
> 
> So far:
> 
> Ricky (me)
> Nicholas (Corona Gigante)
> Trent (TechMetalMan)
> Chris (Cigar no Baka)
> 
> Any others can copy (or quote) this and add themselves to the list.


Just adding my name to the list:

Ricky (me)
Nicholas (Corona Gigante)
Trent (TechMetalMan)
Chris (Cigar no Baka)
Dan (Vince321)


----------



## TechMetalMan

Here is the revised list (deleted my name so as not to confuse anyone.

*Ricky (12Stones)
Nicholas (Corona Gigante)
Chris (Cigar no Baka)
Dan (Vince321)*


----------



## 12stones

TechMetalMan said:


> Here is the revised list (deleted my name so as not to confuse anyone.
> 
> *Ricky (12Stones)
> Nicholas (Corona Gigante)
> Chris (Cigar no Baka)
> Dan (Vince321)*


We might have to change locations so you might be able to make it, Trent.


----------



## Blueface

mrbl8k said:


> Doesn't get much worse than this ...
> 
> I was really looking forward to meeting you Blueface, but I have just been informed that I have to go to Dallas for work next Wednesday through Tuesday. So I am out on this one..


No problem.
Don't know what your schedule will be like but take a look at my Dallas herf thread.
I will be there the same time.
Croatan and some others might join.


----------



## Blueface

Ricky (12Stones)
Nicholas (Corona Gigante)
Chris (Cigar no Baka)
Dan (Vince321)
Carlos (Blueface)


----------



## TechMetalMan

12stones said:


> We might have to change locations so you might be able to make it, Trent.


Haha, no man, don't worry about it. I have something due the next day for school anyway and I should get that done.

Have a good time!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

After an afternoon of painstaking research (*hic*), I wish to announce a change of venue.

_Thursday, February 22nd_

Brian O'Neill's 
Traditional Restaurant and Irish Pub
5555 Morningside Dr (@ University Blvd)
Houston, TX 77005
713.522.2603​
Cigar friendly, great food and drink, live entertainment, under 21 welcome!

I've reserved the "snug bar" from 5:30pm or if it's nice we can sit outside.

Don't miss this one, H-Town Primates, it's going to be legendary!


----------



## mrbl8k

Corona Gigante said:


> After an afternoon of painstaking research (*hic*), I wish to announce a change of venue.
> 
> _Thursday, February 22nd_
> 
> Brian O'Neill's
> Traditional Restaurant and Irish Pub
> 5555 Morningside Dr (@ University Blvd)
> Houston, TX 77005
> 713.522.2603​
> Cigar friendly, great food and drink, live entertainment, under 21 welcome!
> 
> I've reserved the "snug bar" from 5:30pm or if it's nice we can sit outside.
> 
> Don't miss this one, H-Town Primates, it's going to be legendary!


Sucks that I am going to miss this one Smoke a few for me!:cb


----------



## Blueface

Corona Gigante said:


> After an afternoon of painstaking research (*hic*), I wish to announce a change of venue.
> 
> _Thursday, February 22nd_
> 
> Brian O'Neill's
> Traditional Restaurant and Irish Pub
> 5555 Morningside Dr (@ University Blvd)
> Houston, TX 77005
> 713.522.2603​
> Cigar friendly, great food and drink, live entertainment, under 21 welcome!
> 
> I've reserved the "snug bar" from 5:30pm or if it's nice we can sit outside.
> 
> Don't miss this one, H-Town Primates, it's going to be legendary!


Nice job!

Look forward to meeting up with you guys.


----------



## Blueface

So to re-cap, as of today, five all together, right?

Ricky (12Stones)
Nicholas (Corona Gigante)
Chris (Cigar no Baka)
Dan (Vince321)
Carlos (Blueface)


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> After an afternoon of painstaking research (*hic*), I wish to announce a change of venue.
> 
> _Thursday, February 22nd_
> 
> Brian O'Neill's
> Traditional Restaurant and Irish Pub
> 5555 Morningside Dr (@ University Blvd)
> Houston, TX 77005
> 713.522.2603​
> Cigar friendly, great food and drink, live entertainment, under 21 welcome!
> 
> I've reserved the "snug bar" from 5:30pm or if it's nice we can sit outside.
> 
> Don't miss this one, H-Town Primates, it's going to be legendary!


Sounds great, I will definitely be there!!!!!!


----------



## 12stones

Blueface said:


> So to re-cap, as of today, five all together, right?
> 
> Ricky (12Stones)
> Nicholas (Corona Gigante)
> Chris (Cigar no Baka)
> Dan (Vince321)
> Carlos (Blueface)


That sounds about right though we have a lot more people in Houston so it seems a little shallow. Blake is catchin' up with you in Dallas though and Trent has school.

Can't wait for Thursday.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> That sounds about right though we have a lot more people in Houston so it seems a little shallow. Blake is catchin' up with you in Dallas though and Trent has school.
> 
> Can't wait for Thursday.


I got "maybes" from JJG and Xhris. One's working and the other's in school and has a test the next day. I don't know where everyone else is at. In my experience, cigar smokers aren't usually the shy, retiring type. Maybe we'll have a few unannounced appearances. :cb


----------



## Blueface

Corona Gigante said:


> I got "maybes" from JJG and Xhris. One's working and the other's in school and has a test the next day. I don't know where everyone else is at. In my experience, cigar smokers aren't usually the shy, retiring type. Maybe we'll have a few unannounced appearances. :cb


Nicholas,
It is tough during the week.
I am amazed so many can make it.
If you guys happened to come my way, I wouldn't even be in town on any given week, let alone try to make it.

Look forward to hanging out with those of you that can fit it in.
Packing right now in the middle of an accasional break.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Corona Gigante said:


> _Thursday, February 22nd_
> 
> Brian O'Neill's
> Traditional Restaurant and Irish Pub
> 5555 Morningside Dr (@ University Blvd)
> Houston, TX 77005
> 713.522.2603​
> Cigar friendly, great food and drink, live entertainment, under 21 welcome!
> 
> I've reserved the "snug bar" from 5:30pm or if it's nice we can sit outside.
> 
> Don't miss this one, H-Town Primates, it's going to be legendary!


Tonight's the night!


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Tonight's the night!


Hell yeah!!


----------



## cigar no baka

I will be there, come hell or high water!!!


----------



## 12stones

Well, we had a great turn out last night. There was myself, Nicholas, Carlos, Chris, Dan and Jim that showed up. Nicholas picked a great spot that tucked us back in the corner where we could be loud and rowdy and had a blast.

In true S. Florida style by the end of the night, sticks were flying around to unsuspecting victims.

I had some great smokes thanks to the fine BOTLs there. Nicholas started my night by fulfilling a wish of mine and handed me an '01 Cohiba Lancero which was absolutely amazing. Then I smoked an '06 VR Famoso curteousy of Jim and I finished the night with an '02 BBF from Carlos; one of the many sticks that was flung my way.

The beer was flowing and the laughter was loud. I had a great time and was truly glad that Carlos was able to make it out our way.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

There sure was some good herfin' to be had in the old town last night. Some familiar faces and some new faces; fine cigars and good conversation; some eye-opening stories; food, drink, and great service from our server Monica. Carlos schooled the Houston crew in herfing SoFla style but I like to think we're learning how to hold our own. :cb


----------



## vince321-cl

Good times..............................The HERF was much fun and provided a great opportunity to meet up with others in the Houston area. 

Thanks to Carlos for the ERDM and the Padron Anniversary, Nicolas for the Epi No.2, Jim for the AVO 80th and Pary Short and Chris for hitting me with a most excellent Lito Gomez. (Hopefully I didn't screw these up or leave anyone out?)

I look forward to the next HERF and hope to be a permanant fixture with the get togethers here in H-Town.


----------



## mrbl8k

Sounds like you guys had a great time! Sorry I missed this one and I hope to make it next time!:ss


----------



## cigar no baka

Well I got hit by so many cubans last night you'd think I'd picked a fight in the Miami Airport.

Thanks to Nick for the Cohiba lancero, Ricky for the El Rey De Mundo, to Carlos for the (Fonseca?) and the Hoya de Monterey (I still have a little bruise from that one but my shirt hides it well).

Got introduced to a great German wheat beer that Dan was drinking. Can't remember the name but it was deceptively smooth. After five of them I had to slow down! Same thing can be said about my fifth cigar of the day (granted, I smoked one before I got there, and I started my second at 5:15 when I was the first one there!).

Thanks to Nick for getting us a great spot! Our server was good, but I could tell all the smoke was getting to her, too bad, it's always better when the waitress isn't getting sick from the smoke.

Carlos, you are great to herf with. I gotta find some excuse to make it out to Boca Raton to make it to one of your herfs, they sound like a blast. Just don't tell Ron who called him to ask him when he was in the Coast Guard.

I really like the pub. It's definitely a unique spot in Houston. I've been to half a dozen pubs and never seen one like this. It had a window where you could sit outside and order from the bar. And the little room we were in was like a little nook, complete with (faux) fireplace and everything.

Too bad in September cigar smoking will be history in Houston, oh well.

Anyway, it was great seeing all of you, and the surprise appearance by Jim was a welcome sight!! Let's do it again soon!!


----------



## 12stones

cigar no baka said:


> Ricky for the El Rey De Mundo, to Carlos for the Fonseca


Reverse that.

I definitely think we'll have to hit that spot up again in the near future.


----------



## Blueface

Guys,
Just got back in town a few minutes ago.
Funny story trying to get back.
I didn't know Houston had two airports.
Programmed the Neverlost to get me back to the airport but went to the wrong one.
Fortunately, had allowed myself enough extra time that with a promise of a nice tip, the cab driver rushed to get me there just in time to board the flight.

I truly enjoyed hanging out with you guys last night.
My sincere thanks for finding the time in a weekday to show me some great Houston hospitality.

Great smokes had by all and I appreciate the sticks you guys provided me with. Smokes were great. Food was great. Weisen hefe beer was great. Company was great. Glad I had the opportunity to meet you guys and remember, don't ever dare sneak in and out of South Florida without letting me know.


----------



## 12stones

Glad you made it out okay even with the extra trip. Now hurry up and get back here...and bring your tubo buddy with ya. :ss


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> Reverse that.
> 
> I definitely think we'll have to hit that spot up again in the near future.


See, this is why I have to write everything down. Thanks for the sticks!!


----------



## 12stones

Where's the pic, Carlos?


----------



## Blueface

12stones said:


> Where's the pic, Carlos?


Will have it shortly.
Need my son's card reader for the USB port.
The camera I had was left behind with a charger but no cables for downloading.
He should be home soon.


----------



## Blueface

Here is the pic of the group last night.
Our waitress is the young lady in the middle.

Back row:
Dan (Vince321), Chris (Cigar no Baka), Nicholas (Corona Gigante), Ricky (12stones)

Front row:
Yours truly, waitress and Jim (sorry Jim, forgot your CS username)


----------



## cigar no baka

Blueface said:


> Here is the pic of the group last night.
> Our waitress is the young lady in the middle.
> 
> Back row:
> Dan (Vince321), Chris (Cigar no Baka), Nicholas (Corona Gigante), Ricky (12stones)
> 
> Front row:
> Yours truly, waitress and Jim (sorry Jim, forgot your CS username)


Jims handle is Whodat1


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

cigar no baka said:


> ...Our server was good, but I could tell all the smoke was getting to her, too bad, it's always better when the waitress isn't getting sick from the smoke...


I don't know about you, Chris, but my eyes are still stinging! Six guys smoking cigars in that small room can lay down a serious fug!


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> I don't know about you, Chris, but my eyes are still stinging! Six guys smoking cigars in that small room can lay down a serious fug!


Light weight. My stinging went away last night. :ss


----------



## cigar no baka

My eyes start to sting too when the smoke starts to gather in a thick, heady cloud. I think it went away by the next morning but I feel your pain Nick!! That didn't stop me from having two cigars Friday though :ss


----------



## Blueface

:r
Sorry to hear about the burning eyes but couldn't help get a great chuckle.
The area we smoke at LJ's in South Florida is about as large as the room we were in Thursday night.
You have to see what that place looks like after 7-8 hours of us non-stop smoking.
I guess that is why I didn't have a problem with stining eyes when I left you guys. I must have built up a heck of a tolerance by now.


----------



## Bigwaved

12stones said:


> Light weight. My stinging went away last night. :ss


:r No mercy.


----------



## Drew

I'm going to have to host a summer herf sometime when my parents go out of town. We've got a great pool and I found out this weekend they are building a summer kitchen before I get home for summer break. Will have a full outdoor kitchen, some fans, and a TV. :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Alright Houston BOTL. It's about a week until I'm in your area, and about two weeks until I can meet for sure. How's Friday the 16th sound? I'm pretty confident I'll be free that evening, but should be able to confirm in a week or so.


----------



## 12stones

Greerzilla said:


> Alright Houston BOTL. It's about a week until I'm in your area, and about two weeks until I can meet for sure. How's Friday the 16th sound? I'm pretty confident I'll be free that evening, but should be able to confirm in a week or so.


The 16th won't work for me as I'll have family in town, but the 14th would be a sure thing. I know that'd probably work better for Nicholas too.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Greerzilla said:


> Alright Houston BOTL. It's about a week until I'm in your area, and about two weeks until I can meet for sure. How's Friday the 16th sound? I'm pretty confident I'll be free that evening, but should be able to confirm in a week or so.


Wednesday is definitely the best night for me, Tuesdays and Fridays are always out.

I'd certainly be sorry to miss you.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Well, depending on how flexible you guys are on Wednesday, that might work. Problem is, I'll be in College Station, so not right in Houston. I don't know if there are any places on the outskirts of Houston that would be closer to me that we could meet.

We'll play it by ear. I definitely want to do what I can to meet some of you without inconveniencing any of you.


----------



## mrbl8k

Greerzilla said:


> Well, depending on how flexible you guys are on Wednesday, that might work. Problem is, I'll be in College Station, so not right in Houston. I don't know if there are any places on the outskirts of Houston that would be closer to me that we could meet.
> 
> We'll play it by ear. I definitely want to do what I can to meet some of you without inconveniencing any of you.


I'm am down whenever! Sign me UP:ss


----------



## 12stones

Greerzilla said:


> Well, depending on how flexible you guys are on Wednesday, that might work. Problem is, I'll be in College Station, so not right in Houston. I don't know if there are any places on the outskirts of Houston that would be closer to me that we could meet.
> 
> We'll play it by ear. I definitely want to do what I can to meet some of you without inconveniencing any of you.


Sounds like another night for Serious Cigars. It'll take about 45 minutes from College Station, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Drew

I fly in town on Friday the 16th and will be there till Sunday the 25th. Sometime Wendesday night or that side of the week would be best. Girlfriend is going to be with me from 16-21.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Drew said:


> I fly in town on Friday the 16th and will be there till Sunday the 25th. Sometime Wendesday night or that side of the week would be best. Girlfriend is going to be with me from 16-21.


I could do the wednesday later as easily (or difficult) as the wednesday before. So, if Drew can make it on the 21st, we can do that. Actually, if you guys want to do both Wednesdays, I'm down. 45 min from College station is doable after work if we don't have to stay too long that day before being done at work.

I won't be able to be 100% sure until I see our schedule when we get there, so you guys set something up, and I'll do everything I can to make it. Problem is, I only have a 10 ct. travel humi, so I won't be able to bring nice gifts for everyone.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Is anyone up for a smoke and a drink or two this Wednesday (3/7)?

The Stag's Head on Shepherd Plaza is a really nice spot for a herf my wife and I discovered yesterday. Either there or the Flying Saucer. LMK.

P.S. Ricky, don't forget I've got something for you.


----------



## 12stones

The Stag's Head works for me. And I definitely haven't forgotten .


----------



## mrbl8k

Works for me:ss See you guys there!


----------



## cigar no baka

Works for me, I will be there.


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> Is anyone up for a smoke and a drink or two this Wednesday (3/7)?
> 
> The Stag's Head on Shepherd Plaza is a really nice spot for a herf my wife and I discovered yesterday. Either there or the Flying Saucer. LMK.
> 
> P.S. Ricky, don't forget I've got something for you.


Good lord, how many pubs are there in Houston? I thought I knew most of them and you keep pulling them out of God knows where. Not that I'm complaining though, it's a good thing. :bl


----------



## Blueface

Will never see this thread the same way again (sigh).
We'll see the next time my travels take me in that direction (and next time, will make sure I go to the right airport ).

Enjoy guys!


----------



## 12stones

Blueface said:


> Will never see this thread the same way again (sigh).
> We'll see the next time my travels take me in that direction (and next time, will make sure I go to the right airport ).
> 
> Enjoy guys!


Wish you could be there, Carlos.

So, everyone else: it's the Stag's Head at around 5:30. Wed. March 7th.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Blueface said:


> Will never see this thread the same way again (sigh).
> We'll see the next time my travels take me in that direction (and next time, will make sure I go to the right airport ).
> 
> Enjoy guys!


Next time I'm going to turn you on to some Indian food. The best Indian food I've had since I left London I found in Houston.


----------



## Slow Burn

Well unfortunately unless these herfs go late into the night I will not be able to attend for some time. Just got my new schedule that starts tomorrow. I will be working Wed-Sat 12:30 PM - 11:00 PM so I will not be able to make it to any Wed night herfs. However if you guys ever get together on a Sunday, Monday, or Tuesday let me know as I would love to meet the rest of you.


----------



## vince321-cl

Wednesdays always stink for me or else I'd be there. This one in particular is tough. My house sold in Wisconsin and so I'm flying out of Houston on the 8th and will be back with the wife on the 15th. We will begain the mad hunt for a house and if everything goes as planned, some normalcy in my life will return right around the 23rd.

That's a long rant to say I can't make it, but sure do look forward to the next HERF!


----------



## cigar no baka

I wil be ther but I am not leaving the office until 5PM so I will make it around 5:30ish. See you there!!!


----------



## cigar no baka

vince321 said:


> Wednesdays always stink for me or else I'd be there. This one in particular is tough. My house sold in Wisconsin and so I'm flying out of Houston on the 8th and will be back with the wife on the 15th. We will begain the mad hunt for a house and if everything goes as planned, some normalcy in my life will return right around the 23rd.
> 
> That's a long rant to say I can't make it, but sure do look forward to the next HERF!


Dan, no worries. Looking forward to seeing you the next time you can make it!!!


----------



## mrbl8k

Corona Gigante said:


> Is anyone up for a smoke and a drink or two this Wednesday (3/7)?
> 
> The Stag's Head on Shepherd Plaza is a really nice spot for a herf my wife and I discovered yesterday. Either there or the Flying Saucer. LMK.
> 
> P.S. Ricky, don't forget I've got something for you.


:ss :ss :ss :ss

Tonight is THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12stones

mrbl8k said:


> :ss :ss :ss :ss
> 
> Tonight is THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


Yes it is!


----------



## 12stones

Well, I had a great time last night. Sorry I couldn't stay as long as normal, guys, but it was fun. Thanks for the great smokes too. Nicholas gave me an RA898, Blake set me up with a MC #4 and a AF maddie, and Chris hooked me up with a Torano Noventa robusto. I definitely didn't go prepared.

I smoked an '05 Cuaba Exclusivo (courtesy of Tom) and an '83 ERDM Panatela Larga. Both treated me very well. Looking forward to herfin' again soon guys.


----------



## mrbl8k

12stones said:


> Well, I had a great time last night. Sorry I couldn't stay as long as normal, guys, but it was fun. Thanks for the great smokes too. Nicholas gave me an RA898, Blake set me up with a MC #4 and a AF maddie, and Chris hooked me up with a Torano Noventa robusto. I definitely didn't go prepared.
> 
> I smoked an '05 Cuaba Exclusivo (courtesy of Tom) and an '83 ERDM Panatela Larga. Both treated me very well. Looking forward to herfin' again soon guys.


Yep.. Thanks for hanging out guys! Next time I'm gonna kick your ayce on that game we were watching, Ricky

Thanks for the great smokes too, everyone! They were fantastic!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

mrbl8k said:


> Yep.. Thanks for hanging out guys! Next time I'm gonna kick your ayce on that game we were watching, Ricky
> 
> Thanks for the great smokes too, everyone! They were fantastic!


I had a great time. Thanks to everyone who showed up.

Great place, huh?--and cheap too. I had three or four beers and a plate of food for $25 + gratuity. Hard to beat that value these days.


----------



## cigar no baka

NIcholas, thanks for finding yet another great place, it was very reasonable. 

Blake and Tim - it was great meeting both of you. I didn't come very well prepared, but I will have more smokes with me next time so I can hit everyone with at least one stick I think they will like.

Ricky - I was pretty wasted so I split right after you. I guess spending an hour on the outside shoulder of a Houston freeway during rush hour with a flat will do that to you. Pretty harrowing, and tired me out big time.

My first experience with bangers and mash was last night, it was pretty darn good. Next on my list is some kidney pie (did I get that right?).


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

cigar no baka said:


> ...My first experience with bangers and mash was last night, it was pretty darn good. Next on my list is some kidney pie (did I get that right?).


I think you're thinking of steak and kidney pie, Chris. I like them around 4 parts steak to 1 part kidney (preferably lambs' kidneys which have been soaked in milk). The meat is cut into bite-sized pieces and cooked in a savory gravy under a flaky pie crust. Best enjoyed with baked, boiled, or mashed potatoes and brussel sprouts.

Mmmmm... Now that's good eating.


----------



## mrbl8k

Corona Gigante said:


> I think you're thinking of steak and kidney pie, Chris. I like them around 4 parts steak to 1 part kidney (preferably lambs' kidneys which have been soaked in milk). The meat is cut into bite-sized pieces and cooked in a savory gravy under a flaky pie crust. Best enjoyed with baked, boiled, or mashed potatoes and brussel sprouts.
> 
> Mmmmm... Now that's good eating.


I haven't had a meal like that since I was in England last year:dr

Thanks for finding such a great place, Nicholas.. I will have to go there again soon. The prices, as you said before, are a HUGE +


----------



## Drew

What's cooking for my spring break week? Just won a 15ct herfador on cbid tonight for $13. :ss


----------



## mrbl8k

Drew said:


> What's cooking for my spring break week? Just won a 15ct herfador on cbid tonight for $13. :ss


I think we are meeting this coming Wednesday the 17th at Serious Cigars..

I sure hope we do!:ss


----------



## cigar no baka

Corona Gigante said:


> I think you're thinking of steak and kidney pie, Chris. I like them around 4 parts steak to 1 part kidney (preferably lambs' kidneys which have been soaked in milk). The meat is cut into bite-sized pieces and cooked in a savory gravy under a flaky pie crust. Best enjoyed with baked, boiled, or mashed potatoes and brussel sprouts.
> 
> Mmmmm... Now that's good eating.


That's indeed what I was thinking of. Good to hear they soak the kidneys in milk first; that is what I do to chicken livers before I fry them up, thus removing the liver smell. Fried chicken livers are good eats as well!!!


----------



## Drew

mrbl8k said:


> I think we are meeting this coming Wednesday the 17th at Serious Cigars..
> 
> I sure hope we do!:ss


The 17th is a Saturday. 

Where's Serious Cigars at? Haven't been to Houston since my hobby began....

I know there's supposed to be a nice B&M in the Champions area which is pretty close by...


----------



## Sizzlepixels

Drew it's on the North side of 1960 (left if your going toward 45) before you get to Champions Drive. Right next to the car wash You can't miss it.


----------



## vince321-cl

OK, sombody please clarify. Is there a get together on Saturday the 17th? If so and depending on the time, I just might be able to make it.


----------



## 12stones

vince321 said:


> OK, sombody please clarify. Is there a get together on Saturday the 17th? If so and depending on the time, I just might be able to make it.


Wednesday the 14th. That's where he was going with this.


----------



## Drew

Sizzlepixels said:


> Drew it's on the North side of 1960 (left if your going toward 45) before you get to Champions Drive. Right next to the car wash You can't miss it.


Ah cool...I worked a block away all through highschool at the old Texaco (just changed to Shell within the last year).


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I'm planning on being there. I'll update if my status changes.

Looking forward to meeting some of you Houston area BOTL!


----------



## mrbl8k

Greerzilla said:


> I'm planning on being there. I'll update if my status changes.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some of you Houston area BOTL!


SCHWEET! See you there!:ss


----------



## Banky

Bah, one more day and we coulda had it on my birthday, which ahem, happens to be on the 15th and is my 21st. I still may try to make it wednesday,as im in town from school.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Is there a time for wednesday yet? I'm pretty sure I'll be late, but who knows, I might be able to make it by 7.

I'm looking forward to it. I mapped it out before I left and everything. Still not 100% sure I can make it, but it looks promising.


----------



## 12stones

We usually get started around 5:30 - 6:00. What time do you think you'll be able to make it?


----------



## cigar no baka

I'll try to make it, but I don't know. I'm major league depressed about the all-encompassing anti-smoking law up for a vote in the Texas legislature soon. I'm pretty sure my B&M will close up if they have to close their lounge, and I don't think I'd be good company right now as I'm not in a good mood.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

12stones said:


> We usually get started around 5:30 - 6:00. What time do you think you'll be able to make it?


I'll post up that afternoon at the latest. I could see being there at 6, and then again if I get tied up here, I could see not making it until at least 7.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'm not going to be able to make this one. I'm disappointed not to be able to meet all the new guys. Maybe in the summer? 

Have a blast and smoke one for me!


----------



## mrbl8k

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm not going to be able to make this one. I'm disappointed not to be able to meet all the new guys. Maybe in the summer?
> 
> Have a blast and smoke one for me!


Aww... It wont be the same without you! I'll smoke one for ya and I look forward to next time, Nicholas:ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

mrbl8k said:


> Aww... It wont be the same without you! I'll smoke one for ya and I look forward to next time, Nicholas:ss


I know, I know, but Ms Coulter has booked a back wax for Wednesday at 6 and it's bound to run late.

Catch you next time, Blake.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Corona Gigante said:


> I know, I know, but Ms Coulter has booked a back wax for Wednesday at 6 and it's bound to run late.
> 
> Catch you next time, Blake.


:c :mn

Was looking forward to meeting you!

Still looking forward to meeting the rest of you!


----------



## Drew

The 21st is approaching...:ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

12stones said:


> We usually get started around 5:30 - 6:00. What time do you think you'll be able to make it?


OK, 5:30 to 6 may not be a problem depending on traffic. I still won't know what time I'll be able to make it until I am pretty much able to leave, but I'm thinking I should be there before 7.

How big is this place? I guess what I am asking is, will I be able to figure out who you guys are, or where you are in the store?


----------



## 12stones

Greerzilla said:


> OK, 5:30 to 6 may not be a problem depending on traffic. I still won't know what time I'll be able to make it until I am pretty much able to leave, but I'm thinking I should be there before 7.
> 
> How big is this place? I guess what I am asking is, will I be able to figure out who you guys are, or where you are in the store?


Don't worry, you'll see us.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Don't worry, you'll see us.


Just follow the clouds of smoke.


----------



## mrbl8k

Hey guys. I have to pull out last minute here.. I trained this morning and didn't eat enough when I was finished.. I have developed a bad headache of which cigars wont help...

I am sorry that I cant make this one because I really wanted to meet you guys, but I wont be good company when I have a bad headache:hn


----------



## 12stones

I've got to pull out of this myself. Riding a motorcycle and these storms just don't mix. Add a sick wife in the mix and I've got to bow out. Sorry guys.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Man, you guys missed a great HERF. Serious is a great shop with a SERIOUS selection. I ended up buying a few favorites so I didn't feel like a free loader for smoking in their lounge. The lounge was great as well. 

Now for the exciting part, I had two GREAT cigars, and got some great relaxation. Also, the power went out twice, so that was fun.

Anyway, don't feel too badly guys, but I was the only one there save a couple odd people not from CS, but it wasn't all a loss. I left here around 4, so I got there a bit after 5, so I didn't get the messages. However, I actually had a good time, and the weather wasn't bad for the drive there or back (just while I was there).

Hope we get another chance to meet, sorry you guys couldn't make it.


----------



## mrbl8k

Greerzilla said:


> Man, you guys missed a great HERF. Serious is a great shop with a SERIOUS selection. I ended up buying a few favorites so I didn't feel like a free loader for smoking in their lounge. The lounge was great as well.
> 
> Now for the exciting part, I had two GREAT cigars, and got some great relaxation. Also, the power went out twice, so that was fun.
> 
> Anyway, don't feel too badly guys, but I was the only one there save a couple odd people not from CS, but it wasn't all a loss. I left here around 4, so I got there a bit after 5, so I didn't get the messages. However, I actually had a good time, and the weather wasn't bad for the drive there or back (just while I was there).
> 
> Hope we get another chance to meet, sorry you guys couldn't make it.


Man.. This isn't normal for the Houston crew (from what I have seen so far).. It was just a weird week I think. Give us another chance when you come back:ss I slept through 7pm, so I wouldn't have been any fun.. Next time bro! I owe you one!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

mrbl8k said:


> Man.. This isn't normal for the Houston crew (from what I have seen so far).. It was just a weird week I think. Give us another chance when you come back:ss I slept through 7pm, so I wouldn't have been any fun.. Next time bro! I owe you one!


Seriously, don't worry about it. I had to give you guys a bit of a ribbing for wussing out... but I had a good time.

I do hope it'll work later during my trip. Maybe next weeks HERF.


----------



## 12stones

I'm definitely lookin' at makin' it next week. Glad you had a good time. That shop's great isn't it?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Greerzilla said:


> Man, you guys missed a great HERF. Serious is a great shop with a SERIOUS selection. I ended up buying a few favorites so I didn't feel like a free loader for smoking in their lounge. The lounge was great as well.
> 
> Now for the exciting part, I had two GREAT cigars, and got some great relaxation. Also, the power went out twice, so that was fun.
> 
> Anyway, don't feel too badly guys, but I was the only one there save a couple odd people not from CS, but it wasn't all a loss. I left here around 4, so I got there a bit after 5, so I didn't get the messages. However, I actually had a good time, and the weather wasn't bad for the drive there or back (just while I was there).
> 
> Hope we get another chance to meet, sorry you guys couldn't make it.


That must be the first time none of the usual suspects have made it. Bummer! We'll just have to make it up to you next time.

Serious is a great place for a solo herf. At least it sounds like your evening wasn't a total loss.


----------



## cigar no baka

Well, even if I had planned on coming, I would have had to pull out. Around 4:30PM that storm hit Fort Bend county and dumped 2-3 inches of rain on us in about one hour. Plus my street got hit by lightning three times (not my house, but my neighbors lost some trees).

And when my wife got home, she calls and tells me the power is out. Centerpoint comes out right away, and has a small army of vehicles and guys working on the problem but they seemed to be having difficulty finding out the source. So we go to dinner.

We come back and there's half a dozen guys in my back yard. Good thing the the big dog was tied up and the smaller one is a coward! Turns out that big green box that was half sunken into the ground in my back yard is a transfomer. Mind you I just bought this home in 1-06 and noone said anything to me! 

The transformer is half submerged in a pool of water. No wonder the power was out!! So they get things patched and tell me they'll be back to elevate the transformer (DUH!!) which apparently they should have done years ago but....whatever....

So anyway we had a nice dinner and spend time in the backyard and front yard, I smoking my LFD cigarillos and her smoking American Spirits, chatting with neighbors until they finally got the juice back on around 9PM. Power was out 5 hours, so to sum up, no way in hell could I have made it or I would have faced the wrath of Mom (aka, my wife).:cb


----------



## 12stones

cigar no baka said:


> Well, even if I had planned on coming, I would have had to pull out. Around 4:30PM that storm hit Fort Bend county and dumped 2-3 inches of rain on us in about one hour.


I was riding my Harley through it...no fun.


----------



## Drew

I guess it'll be time to make it up next week on the 21st. :ss


----------



## Sizzlepixels

Is the 21st a done deal? If so what location? I hope to make it if it's on the 21st.


----------



## Drew

Sizzlepixels said:


> Is the 21st a done deal? If so what location? I hope to make it if it's on the 21st.


Not sure of any details yet.


----------



## cigar no baka

I'm out of town for business this week so I can't make it, sorry.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I can make it, but not Serious. I need a nice beer and the option of food to complete my herfing experience.

Anyone up for the Flying Saucer?


----------



## Sizzlepixels

What/where is the Flying Saucer?


----------



## 12stones

I'm up for the Flying Saucer. I'll call for reservations today and post the results.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Sizzlepixels said:


> What/where is the Flying Saucer?


Flying Saucer Draught Emporium
705 Main St (@Capitol)
Houston, TX 77002
(713) 228-7468

http://houston.citysearch.com/profile/11418921/

A great place for a beer and a smoke but very often you need to make a reservation to get a spot in the cigar area. An alternative would be Shay McElroy's just down the street. Both are handy for McCoy's Fine Cigars.


----------



## Drew

I haven't smoked in a week or so...let me know whats going down. :ss


----------



## 12stones

We're set up for Wed. Mar 21 at the Flying Saucer. 5:30pm.

Everything's reserved. Be there.


----------



## cigar no baka

Well crap. Downside is i will be sitting in a training class in Irving all day tomorrow, and i have to get up at 3:30AM and drive up there to make an 8:30AM start time. 

Upside is I get to smoke cigars and listen to cool tunes turned up obnoxiously loud all they way. Plus I will be spending tomorrow night at Grapevine Cigar and the Tap Inn, recommended to me by a fellow BOTL here in Sugar Land who goes up there on business. Talk about mixed blessings....


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> We're set up for Wed. Mar 21 at the Flying Saucer. 5:30pm.
> 
> Everything's reserved. Be there.


You did make sure to reserve the UPSTAIRS this time, right, Ricky? :ss

See you there!


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> You did make sure to reserve the UPSTAIRS this time, right, Ricky? :ss
> 
> See you there!


Yes! Since the last time, I've stopped mentioning "couches" and started mentioning that we'll be smoking cigars. :fu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I don't think I'll be able to make it tomorrow, but we'll see. I'm probably not going to get off in time to make the drive. 

That being said, I will probably be back in the Houston metro area Friday evening if anyone wants to get together.


----------



## 12stones

Greerzilla said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make it tomorrow, but we'll see. I'm probably not going to get off in time to make the drive.
> 
> That being said, I will probably be back in the Houston metro area Friday evening if anyone wants to get together.


Man, I hope you'll try. It's a great place and I'd hate to miss herfin' with you. Friday's are out for me unfortunately.


----------



## mrbl8k

Tomorrow is a maybe for me. My best friend is down from the Military and is bringing his family over to BBQ for the evening. He isn't sure if he can make it due to the movers time frame at his place tomorrow. I will post as soon as I know, but I might just show up if he doesn't end up coming over. I'll call you, Ricky, if I will be able to make it.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

12stones said:


> Man, I hope you'll try. It's a great place and I'd hate to miss herfin' with you. Friday's are out for me unfortunately.


I really do hate to miss it, but it doesn't look good on my end. I may even have a meeting over dinner. Don't count on me being there, but I'll find you guys if it changes for me.

Sorry to miss you guys...


----------



## Sizzlepixels

Ok, who all is going to make it tonight?


----------



## 12stones

I'm there.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Oh yeah! 

Big time! 

F***in' A!

BTW, don't you think a spelling mistake in your sig is a bit like walking around with your fly unzipped?


----------



## Sizzlepixels

Good catch. My editor must have been on a smoke break when I typed that. I'm usually good about such things but have tripped up at times, which is more likely to happen when my fly is open.


----------



## Drew

So this is in downtown right during rush hour?


----------



## 12stones

Drew said:


> So this is in downtown right during rush hour?


It's downtown, but everyone's tryin to get out of town during this time, not in. Where you comin' from?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> It's downtown, but everyone's tryin to get out of town during this time, not in. Where you comin' from?


Yeah. Ain't no thing.

I wish I was there right now. I might be a bit early.







:ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Corona Gigante said:


> Yeah. Ain't no thing.
> 
> I wish I was there right now. I might be a bit early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ss


Counting the minutes...


----------



## Sizzlepixels

Corona, PM sent.


----------



## 12stones

Leavin' now...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Leavin' now...


Yep. I've had all I can stand, I can't stands no more!!!

On my way!


----------



## 12stones

Well, I had a great time last night. At first it was just Nicholas and me and then Sizzlepixels and his wife came and it was good times.

I tried to start out with a Boli CE that Nicholas had given me awhile back, but, alas, in keeping with the spirit of the day, it was plugged. So, I moved on to the '98 ERDM PC he gave me and that was great. I celebrated that stick with another...an '00 JL #1 that drew perfectly and tasted great too.

Oh, and the beer goddesses were smokin' hot last night.

Sizzle, I hope you'll make it to more of these. Nicholas, as always, it's a pleasure.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> ...At first it was just Nicholas and me and then Sizzlepixels and his wife came and it was good times...


Gee, thanks, Ricky. :fu to you too.

Nice to meet you & the missus, Mark.


----------



## Sizzlepixels

Kim and I had a great time. Ricky and Nicholas initiated this newbie with two QUALITY cigars that I'm most grateful for and look forward to savoring. Your generosity is contagious. It was great attending my first Houston HERF with two knowledgeable and friendly BOTL. Thank you both for an enjoyable time and I look forward to the next HERF.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Sorry I missed it. I didn't get out of here until after you guys had started meeting.

Anyway, I know most can't meet tomorrow, but I'm planning on going by Serious again in the afternoon, maybe around lunchtime or a bit later.


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Gee, thanks, Ricky. :fu to you too.
> 
> Nice to meet you & the missus, Mark.


_...At first it was just Nicholas and me and then Sizzlepixels and his wife came and it was good times..._

I said "and it was good times" not "and THEN it was good times" you big baby:fu . I had a good time all around. :r

Dang liberals.


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> _...At first it was just Nicholas and me and then Sizzlepixels and his wife came and it was good times..._
> 
> I said "and it was good times" not "and THEN it was good times" you big baby:fu . I had a good time all around. :r
> 
> Dang liberals.


Don't sweat it Ricky, they don't have very gud reeding compreheshun skillz.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

John Cleese was asked what are the differences between English and American people. He said there were three. 

1. We speak English and you don't.
2. When we hold a World Championship for a particular sport, we invite teams from other countries to play, too.
3. When you meet the head of state in England, you only have to go down on one knee.


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> John Cleese was asked what are the differences between English and American people. He said there were three.
> 
> 1. We speak English and you don't.
> 2. When we hold a World Championship for a particular sport, we invite teams from other countries to play, too.
> 3. When you meet the head of state in England, you only have to go down on one knee.


Those are great! :r

I'm surprised he didn't mention anything about dental... :tu


----------



## cigar no baka

12stones said:


> Those are great! :r
> 
> I'm surprised he didn't mention anything about dental... :tu


You forgot a few.

America knows how to win wars.
Queen is the name of a band, not some ole' lady who wears funny hats.


----------



## Slow Burn

Unfortunately my schedule does not allow me to make it out on Wed nights but my supervisor at my job is a fellow BOTL and we both have Monday's off and would like to see if there is any interest on ever getting a HERF together on a Monday night either at Downing Street or Serious Cigars. Anybody ever able to make it out on a Monday evening?


----------



## xhris

In about a month i will be turning 21 and then hopefully i can make it out to some of the closer herfs that require one to be of age. I can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

xhris said:


> In about a month i will be turning 21 and then hopefully i can make it out to some of the closer herfs that require one to be of age. I can't wait to meet everyone


Check with Trent (TechMetalMan), but I don't think the Flying Saucer will card you unless you try to order a beer. Most of the "beer goddesses" don't look old enough to drink. I understand that under the TABC regulations, you need to be 18 to sell beer but 21 to drink it. This is not the weirdest TABC regulation I've heard of.


----------



## 12stones

Slow Burn said:


> Unfortunately my schedule does not allow me to make it out on Wed nights but my supervisor at my job is a fellow BOTL and we both have Monday's off and would like to see if there is any interest on ever getting a HERF together on a Monday night either at Downing Street or Serious Cigars. Anybody ever able to make it out on a Monday evening?


Doug, there's just no way on a Monday night for me. Being the start of the work and school week, I've got too much going on. Maybe you can con your boss into a night off...

xhris, there shouldn't be a problem making it to one of the ones at the Saucer as long as you don't try to drink. (I'm just repeating what Nicholas said; when he drinks, his accent can get a bit thick.  )


----------



## mrbl8k

What do you guys think about next Wednesday, April 4th, at the Cigar Inn off of Jones rd. and 290? I think Ricky and I plan to be there... I'll have to wait for him to chime in to see.

Map (thx to Ricky) 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....584702&spn=0.007068,0.020771&om=1&iwloc=addr

Smoke Inn
9345 Jones Rd.
Houston, TX 77065


----------



## 12stones

mrbl8k said:


> What do you guys think about next Wednesday, April 4th, at the Cigar Inn off of Jones rd. and 290? I think Ricky and I plan to be there... I'll have to wait for him to chime in to see.
> 
> Map (thx to Ricky)
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....584702&spn=0.007068,0.020771&om=1&iwloc=addr
> 
> Smoke Inn
> 9345 Jones Rd.
> Houston, TX 77065


I definitely plan on being there. I'm surprised you didn't post the motivation to make it, Blake.


----------



## Quint

Corona Gigante said:


> John Cleese was asked what are the differences between English and American people. He said there were three.
> 
> 1. We speak English and you don't.
> 2. When we hold a World Championship for a particular sport, we invite teams from other countries to play, too.
> 3. When you meet the head of state in England, you only have to go down on one knee.


:r :r Very funny.........


----------



## txdyna65

Ok guys wednesday is my last day off for a few weeks, where is everyone gonna meet this wednesday? I plan on coming if it isnt downtown or too far from me.


----------



## 12stones

txdyna65 said:


> Ok guys wednesday is my last day off for a few weeks, where is everyone gonna meet this wednesday? I plan on coming if it isnt downtown or too far from me.


The Smoke Inn is where we're meeting. Look up the page a little and you'll see directions. You'll need to take 290 all the way in this time.


----------



## txdyna65

Thanks Ricky, I can find it, its not much more than going to Serious....just let me know tue or wed what we are working out about the cooler. I can keep it longer if need be, its just sitting in my RV out of the weather


----------



## mrbl8k

Sounds good... See you guys there!


As for the motivation, Ricky.... You can post it, but that is one hell of a surprise!:dr Screw you guys, and the cigars, the "motivation" is why I am going


----------



## davemo

Hey guys, I'm one of the newbies, never been to a herf before and I live close enough to drive in to Houston, so I'd like to see if I can come out for this one. What time is it?


----------



## Sizzlepixels

If your ever looking for an upscale bar that is cigar friendly (they have a cigar menu) then you need to check out The Remington Bar and Grill at the St Regis Hotel. Very nice bar, semi private seating areas with comfortable sofas and chairs. Like most places like this the cigars are over priced so bring your own. I will definitely be going back, one of the most relaxing cigar friendly bars I've been to.

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/streg...detail.html?propertyID=247&attractionId=24480


----------



## 12stones

davemo said:


> Hey guys, I'm one of the newbies, never been to a herf before and I live close enough to drive in to Houston, so I'd like to see if I can come out for this one. What time is it?


I'll probably be there about 5:30ish.



Sizzlepixels said:


> If your ever looking for an upscale bar that is cigar friendly (they have a cigar menu) then you need to check out The Remington Bar and Grill at the St Regis Hotel. Very nice bar, semi private seating areas with comfortable sofas and chairs. Like most places like this the cigars are over priced so bring your own. I will definitely be going back, one of the most relaxing cigar friendly bars I've been to.


We'll have to put that on the "to try" list. Thanks.


----------



## 12stones

And, for those of you who think you might not make it, here's one of the bartenders there:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=17688184

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Sizzlepixels

Glad to see that you guys will have some eye candy. Unfortunately I will not be back in town in enough time to make it.


----------



## vince321-cl

It really sucks for me that these things have to happen on Wednesdays. Especially after seeing the bartender pic!

I'm in Dallas so can't attend. 

You boys enjoy and hopefully there will be a Wed. in the near future that doesn't involve travel for me.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Anyone up for a quick impromptu smoke tonight @ the Smoke Inn? LMK!


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Anyone up for a quick impromptu smoke tonight @ the Smoke Inn? LMK!


I wish I could Nicholas. I'm definitely down for next week though.


----------



## Sizzlepixels

I hate that I'm missing some of these HERFS. I'm having to travel a lot more then usual lately.


----------



## mrbl8k

It feels as though it has been awhile.. Anything in the works?


----------



## 12stones

Can't make it tonight...will be in Mexico on business next week. Sorry guys.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Let's celebrate the safe return of the Spring Box Pass at the Smoke Inn, 9435 Jones Rd. on Saturday, May 12, from about 6:30pm.

Who's in?


----------



## vince321-cl

Hey..............Finally one of these on Saturday! You can count me in!


----------



## cigar no baka

I won't be able to make it, way too much going on this weekend with my family, and my stepson graduating.


----------



## 12stones

I'm not sure...I might just want to keep the box. :r

I'll be there.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> I'm not sure...I might just want to keep the box. :r


Hey, Ricky. You can have the _box_. 

Don't say I never gave you nothing.


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Hey, Ricky. You can have the _box_.
> 
> Don't say I never gave you nothing.


Sweet. I'll just leave it *unopened* at the house and see you at the herf. Thanks!!


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Let's celebrate the safe return of the Spring Box Pass at the Smoke Inn, 9435 Jones Rd. on Saturday, May 12, from about 6:30pm.
> 
> Who's in?


6:30ish tonight!! Yeeeeeeehawwww!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Weds 5/23 @ The Stag's Head. See you there!


----------



## 12stones

This Wednesday at the Flying Saucer. We've got a special guest, Volfan (Scottie), who's gonna be joining us. I've already reserved some space upstairs so I'll see ya there about 5:30ish.


----------



## 12stones

Tonight's the night, y'all.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Tonight's the night, y'all.


See you there around 5:00-5:30pm.


----------



## volfan

I guess I will see y'all there. Look for the guy with the IBM shirt.

scottie


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

volfan said:


> I guess I will see y'all there. Look for the guy with the IBM shirt.
> 
> scottie


We meet upstairs in the "cigar gallery."

The stairs are directly in front of you when you walk through the door.

I look forward to meeting you, Scottie.


----------



## mrbl8k

Sorry I couldn't make it guys. I didn't think through enough. My Cousin and his Wife are in town tonight - Friday, so I will have to spend the time with them.

Smoke 'em up and I'll see you guys next time!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Terrible news! The Flying Saucer no longer permits cigar smoking! The change in policy must have taken place since the last time we were there. We had to adjourn to Shay McElroy's down the street. Despite the absence of the Beer Goddesses and the non-availability of food, Ricky (12stones), Scotty (volfan), and I enjoyed several fine cigars, excellent libations, and much good fellowship. For door prizes, Ricky handed Scotty and I each a five-cigar sampler of Don Peppin's 601 line. I'm very much obliged to you, sir!

Scotty will be back in town next week and we'll be meeting up at the Stag's Head (2128 Portsmouth St.) next Wednesday night. Kenny and Blake, I hope you'll be able to make it, and new faces are always welcome.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Tomorrow night's the night!

The Stag's Head

2128 Portsmouth St.

From about 5:30pm.


----------



## xhris

I think tomorrow is the day i finally get to join in on the festivities of the HMH. I get off work at 5 and pending traffic should be able to reach the stag's head by 5:30. See y'all there!!

-Chris


----------



## txdyna65

I finally get to go home tommorrow, soooooooo I will see you guys there tommorrow :ss


----------



## 12stones

txdyna65 said:


> I finally get to go home tommorrow, soooooooo I will see you guys there tommorrow :ss


I do wish I could be there tomorrow and then fly back for the S.H.I.T on Thurs but alas it's not possible. Hope to see you soon though, Kenny. You too, Scottie.


----------



## rack04

Any news on the next get together? I sure would like to join in on the fun.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

It's been a while...


----------



## 12stones

It has. I won't be able to make it this week though.


----------



## rack04

Does anyone have any plans for the RTDA Annual Convention and International Trade Show? Seems this would be a pretty good time to get together.


----------



## 12stones

Let's see if we can put something together for next Wednesday. Most people can't get into the RTDA.

Nicholas, wanna suggest a new place?


----------



## rack04

12stones said:


> Let's see if we can put something together for next Wednesday. Most people can't get into the RTDA.
> 
> Nicholas, wanna suggest a new place?


I was just suggesting a meeting during RTDA. I assume that all the popular spots should have plenty of visitors with cigar interests.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'll be out of town the first two weeks of August, so no RTDA for me.

How about the Stag's Head again next Wednesday? Since the Flying Saucer went over to the dark side, it's the only cigar-friendly spot I know with both food and drink.

I could also do the Smoke Inn or, at a pinch, Serious.


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> I'll be out of town the first two weeks of August, so no RTDA for me.
> 
> How about the Stag's Head again next Wednesday? Since the Flying Saucer went over to the dark side, it's the only cigar-friendly spot I know with both food and drink.
> 
> I could also do the Smoke Inn or, at a pinch, Serious.


I don't know that the Smoke Inn's open yet. I could check but I'm okay with the Stag's Head.


----------



## rack04

Has anyone here been to Robusto's Cigar Lounge in Katy? Looks like a pretty cool place.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> Has anyone here been to Robusto's Cigar Lounge in Katy? Looks like a pretty cool place.


No experience. It's a bit further out than I would usually want to drive on a school night.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Okey-dokey then, I'm calling it!

Next Wednesday (July 18) at The Stag's Head, 2128 Portsmouth St., from about 5:30pm.

The Stag's Head is an English-style pub in the Shepherd Plaza with a nice selection of refreshments available.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Okey-dokey then, I'm calling it!
> 
> Next Wednesday (July 18) at The Stag's Head, 2128 Portsmouth St., from about 5:30pm.
> 
> The Stag's Head is an English-style pub in the Shepherd Plaza with a nice selection of refreshments available.


I am going to try my hardest to make it on Wednesday. I have a project going out next week so as of now it's still up in the air.


----------



## Bullybreed

rack04 said:


> I am going to try my hardest to make it on Wednesday. I have a project going out next week so as of now it's still up in the air.


Cool im in, if the wife gets home early enough. she goes there some times after work for happy hour.


----------



## cigar no baka

I have a conference call at 4PM so I will head up there as soon as it is over.


----------



## Slow Burn

At the end of this month I will be able to start making it to some of the herfs as my schedule is changing and I will now have Wed off. Looking forward to getting together with all of you and enjoying a cigar!:ss


----------



## LSUTIGER

rack04 said:


> Has anyone here been to Robusto's Cigar Lounge in Katy? Looks like a pretty cool place.


does look nice, have just peeked through the window though.

off of I-10 near Westgreen.

Robusto's Cigar Lounge
20940 Katy Freeway Suite I
Katy, TX 77449


----------



## 12stones

LSUTIGER said:


> does look nice, have just peeked through the window though.
> 
> off of I-10 near Westgreen.
> 
> Robusto's Cigar Lounge
> 20940 Katy Freeway Suite I
> Katy, TX 77449


You ever gonna make to one of our herfs?


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Okey-dokey then, I'm calling it!
> 
> Next Wednesday (July 18) at The Stag's Head, 2128 Portsmouth St., from about 5:30pm.
> 
> The Stag's Head is an English-style pub in the Shepherd Plaza with a nice selection of refreshments available.


Today's the day!


----------



## rack04

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to back out tonight. I was really looking forward to meeting some of you. Maybe another time.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to have to back out tonight. I was really looking forward to meeting some of you. Maybe another time.


Just _some _of us?!


----------



## 12stones

Had a good time and good smokes last night. Y'all missed out (those that didn't make it).


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Just _some _of us?!


Sorry I miss spoke. I meant all of you who were going to attend.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> Sorry I miss spoke. I meant all of you who were going to attend.


Just messin' with you, do0d. 

Shame you couldn't make it last night. We had a pretty good time (from what all I can remember).


----------



## pnoon

You guys need to start posting pics. 
Would love to see you guys pokin' fun at Ricky. He's such an easy target.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Just messin' with you, do0d.
> 
> Shame you couldn't make it last night. We had a pretty good time (from what all I can remember).


Sounds like my kind of party. :tu

Off topic: Is anyone going to Richmond Avenue Cigars for the 601 event Friday of Saturday?


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> You guys need to start posting pics.
> Would love to see you guys pokin' fun at Ricky. He's such an easy target.


Just keep it up, baldy... :fu


----------



## volfan

You Houston Herfers may have a special guest from Labor Day until mid-December........ME!


----------



## 12stones

volfan said:


> You Houston Herfers may have a special guest from Labor Day until mid-December........ME!


That long?! Sounds like there's gonna be some good herfin' goin' on. We'll definitely be able to get together quite a few times to smoke it up.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'll be out of town for the next couple of weeks, but I wanted to suggest a new spot for us to try: the Kelvin Arms, 2424 Dunstan, Suite 150, Houston 77005, on the North side of the Rice Village. Great bar, good juke box, pool table, cigar friendly.

Let's plan on getting together over there when I get back! :chk


----------



## LSUTIGER

12stones said:


> You ever gonna make to one of our herfs?


i dunno :hn

Robustos is my new hangout. They are still not done with everything, but its looking great. Drinks are delicious and they have a very good selection of cigars - Tatuaje, Ashton, Fuente, Camacho, etc...

The musician that plays there is awful though. It is way too loud for a cigar bar - he doesn't need a microphone, speakers, etc for that little place - especially when there are only a dozen people in there and you have to shout at each other. Besides that, his music sucks and his voice is very annoying. I leave when he shows up. :fu


----------



## rack04

I was at Robusto's for the Grand Opening. My wife and I had a great time and thought it was a really cool place. I'll be going back for the Puros Indios event on August 2nd.


----------



## volfan

Okay, is there anything on tap for the week of August 20th? That will be my first official week in Houston. After that it may be another 3 weeks before I get back.

scottie


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Anyone up for a few beers and a smoke next Weds (Aug 22)?

I propose the Kelvin Arms Scottish Pub, 2424 Dunstan.


----------



## volfan

I will be there.

what time?

scottie


----------



## papajohn67

volfan said:


> I will be there.
> 
> what time?
> 
> scottie


Hey scottie....smoke one for me!!


----------



## 12stones

I'm there too. Scottie, we usually meet about 5:30ish.


----------



## volfan

papajohn67 said:


> Hey scottie....smoke one for me!!


Brother John, I will also raise a glass in your honor.

scottie


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

BUMP!

When: Weds, Aug 22, from about 5:30.
Where: The Kelvin Arms Scottish Pub, 2424 Dunstan (next to Benjy's in the Rice Village).

See you there!


----------



## pnoon

I hope at least one of you guys learns to operate a camera by then.


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> I hope at least one of you guys learns to operate a camera by then.


We all know how to operate one, Peter, none of us ever bring one. Guess you'll just have to come out and bring yours. :tu


----------



## 12stones

Update: I will not be able to make it. I just found out tonight that tomorrow night is "open house" at my girls' school and I need to be there to make sure everything's in order for them to start school next week.

Sorry Scottie. I definitely look forward to seeing you when you come back down for a few months.


----------



## txdyna65

Im still out of town working or I would make it


----------



## volfan

txdyna65 said:


> Im still out of town working or I would make it


Thanks Kenny.

Oh well, it looks like Nicholas and I will be the only ones unless some of the other houston gorillas show up...

Either way, I will see you around 5:30pm

scottie


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

volfan said:


> Thanks Kenny.
> 
> Oh well, it looks like Nicholas and I will be the only ones unless some of the other houston gorillas show up...
> 
> Either way, I will see you around 5:30pm
> 
> scottie


I'll be there. My man Tim might show (although he's been known to get the day wrong).

New faces are always welcome, of course.


----------



## dj1809

If I would have found out about this a bit sooner, I probably could have made it. Next time!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Just the three of us last night, myself, Scottie, and Tim. Noone had a camera (sorry, Peter!)

We lost Scottie early. Hope it wasn't anything I said, man... Last thing I remember talking to him about was SCHIP, then I went to the bathroom and when I got back he was gone. Anyway, thanks for the Punch Ninfa. That's a very tasty smoke. I understand a little better now what all the fuss is about.

I like the Kelvin Arms better every time I go there. I just wish they served food.

I'm looking forward to the next herf.


----------



## volfan

Corona Gigante said:


> Just the three of us last night, myself, Scottie, and Tim. Noone had a camera (sorry, Peter!)
> 
> We lost Scottie early. Hope it wasn't anything I said, man... Last thing I remember talking to him about was SCHIP, then I went to the bathroom and when I got back he was gone. Anyway, thanks for the Punch Ninfa. That's a very tasty smoke. I understand a little better now what all the fuss is about.
> 
> I like the Kelvin Arms better every time I go there. I just wish they served food.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next herf.


Nicholas,

They had cleared out one of the operating rooms at the hospital and we had to go in and survey it while it was open. You did not say anything that made me leave (I like a little banter too). It was great catching up with you and I will be back full time the week of Sept 10th, so name a place for Sept. 12th adn I am there. Awesome night again.

scottie


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Anyone up for The Stag's Head this Wednesday evening (8/29)?


----------



## volfan

Corona Gigante said:


> Anyone up for The Stag's Head this Wednesday evening (8/29)?


I would go but it would be a 4.5 hour drive from New Orleans. I will see you on the 5th or 12th. Have a nice herf everyone.

scottie


----------



## txdyna65

Im still out of town working Nicholas, but thanks for the invite and heads up


----------



## 12stones

As of right now, I'm up for it. I'll confirm tomorrow...


----------



## Bullybreed

On the 22nd of September I'm having a BBQ herf at my home people from another board I'm on and robustos crowd are gonna be there, I'm gonna smoke some ribs and brisket, gonna be lots of good people,food,smokes and beer. bringing the wife or girlfriend is encouraged. I live in the villages of bear creek, hwy 6 and clay. If interested PM me.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Bullybreed said:


> On the 22nd of September I'm having a BBQ herf at my home people from another board I'm on and robustos crowd are gonna be there, I'm gonna smoke some ribs and brisket, gonna be lots of good people,food,smokes and beer. bringing the wife or girlfriend is encouraged. I live in the villages of bear creek, hwy 6 and clay. If interested PM me.


Thanks for the invitation, Joe! I think I've seen your posts on that "other" board.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Corona Gigante said:


> Anyone up for The Stag's Head this Wednesday evening (8/29)?


Tonight's the night! :ss The herfin' shall be mighty!


----------



## Bullybreed

sorry bro im gonna be at robustos in katy tonite.


----------



## Bullybreed

Just a reminder my sept herf is just 2 weeks away, dont be shy take this opportuniy to meet more local friendly cigar smoken folks !!! good food, good smokes and good people how can you resist?..gemme a PM if your up for a good time this will help let me know how much food to make!!!


----------



## Bullybreed

We set up an evite so you'd all have directions and contact info for the 9/22 Herf. If you're planning on attending, could you please indicate so on the site so that we can make sure to have enough food?
Thanks! Joe & Jen...http://www.evite.com/app/publicUrl/[email protected]/sepherf


----------



## Bullybreed

wow what a bunch of snobs..:hn:BS.:mn, thats cool though..gonna be your loss not mine...:tu..:bl..:chk


----------



## rack04

Bullybreed said:


> wow what a bunch of snobs..:hn:BS.:mn, thats cool though..gonna be your loss not mine...:tu..:bl..:chk


I'll be in Dallas that weekend but I hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Bullybreed said:


> wow what a bunch of snobs..:hn:BS.:mn, thats cool though..gonna be your loss not mine...:tu..:bl..:chk


 You're kidding right? Club Stogie has a strict 'No Snobs' rule.

I hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Bullybreed

Corona Gigante said:


> You're kidding right? Club Stogie has a strict 'No Snobs' rule.
> 
> I hope you all have a good time.


its all good,just a little poke in the ribs...


----------



## 12stones

Are we getting together tomorrow night? If so, where? I know that one place says they're still allowing smoking. Or there's the Smoke Inn where they are still allowed to have smoking... Anyone?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Are we getting together tomorrow night? If so, where? I know that one place says they're still allowing smoking. Or there's the Smoke Inn where they are still allowed to have smoking... Anyone?


I might have plans with Tim B. Let me check. We were talking about either Downing St or that other place I was telling you about.

Just FYI, I was in the Smoke Inn Saturday evening. They are open but they're remodeling (again!) so it looks kind of tacky in there and one of the a/c units was out so they had all these fans blowing which didn't enhance my smoking experience any.


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> I might have plans with Tim B. Let me check. We were talking about either Downing St or that other place I was telling you about.
> 
> Just FYI, I was in the Smoke Inn Saturday evening. They are open but they're remodeling (again!) so it looks kind of tacky in there and one of the a/c units was out so they had all these fans blowing which didn't enhance my smoking experience any.


So damn picky, Nicholas. Well, tomorrow's the day so let's hurry up and decide. Scottie, you there?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> So damn picky, Nicholas. Well, tomorrow's the day so let's hurry up and decide. Scottie, you there?


I was just sayin', man. The Smoke Inn is also a bit out of the way for TimB.

I haven't been to Downing St for a while. It's not exactly my scene, but it makes for a change of pace every so often...


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> I was just sayin', man. The Smoke Inn is also a bit out of the way for TimB.
> 
> I haven't been to Downing St for a while. It's not exactly my scene, but it makes for a change of pace every so often...


Downing St's fine with me... :tu


----------



## whodat1

I take it that Downing Street wasn't affected by the ban? I thought that a store had to make 60%+ of its revenue from tobacco to be exempt and Downing always struck me as making it's money off of liquor.


----------



## volfan

12stones said:


> Downing St's fine with me... :tu


see you there around 5:30 or so. May have to stop off at the hotel and change clothes but I should be there on time.

scottie


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Looks like a go!


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Looks like a go!


It's a go! 5:30 at Downing St.


----------



## volfan

Awesome night last night with Ricky and Nicholas and a new guy (Tim B.). I look forward to many more of these while I am on my project


----------



## pnoon

What? None of you knuckleheads know how to operate a camera?
:sl :sl


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

pnoon said:


> What? None of you knuckleheads know how to operate a camera?
> :sl :sl


One of these days, Peter; hopefully earlier on in the evening before I turn beet red and start drooling.


----------



## TimB

volfan said:


> Awesome night last night with Ricky and Nicholas and a new guy (Tim B.). I look forward to many more of these while I am on my project


Nice to meet you to Scottie!

I'm looking forward to doing it again very soon.


----------



## 12stones

Alright, y'all, let's get the early notice out there...

Next week, Oct. 3rd, it's SCOTTIE's BIRTHDAY!!!!

We're meeting at Downing St. Pub about 5:30...

Who's in?!


----------



## TimB

Count me in!



12stones said:


> Alright, y'all, let's get the early notice out there...
> 
> Next week, Oct. 3rd, it's SCOTTIE's BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> We're meeting at Downing St. Pub about 5:30...
> 
> Who's in?!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Alright, y'all, let's get the early notice out there...
> 
> Next week, Oct. 3rd, it's SCOTTIE's BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> We're meeting at Downing St. Pub about 5:30...
> 
> Who's in?!


I should be able to make this...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Tonight's the night!


----------



## volfan

Okay all of you Houstonians, Kinky Freidman will be at the Briar Shoppe in Rice Village on Wednesday October 17th from 5-7pm so I vote we start there and then herf outside at the Gingerman or Brian O'Neill's after we meet and greet Kinky. Let me know if this works. As for Wednesday the 10th, I am free just let me know when and where.

scottie


----------



## volfan

bump for the houston herfers.


----------



## Papichulo

Fellow Texan bastages/gorrilas, IN and FL are talking smack. What are we going to do? :mn


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

volfan said:


> bump for the houston herfers.


I can't make it on the 10th, but I'm definitely on for the Kinkster on the 17th followed by the Gingerman.


----------



## Cheeto

I swear I'll make one of these things sooner or later.


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> Okay all of you Houstonians, Kinky Freidman will be at the Briar Shoppe in Rice Village on Wednesday October 17th from 5-7pm so I vote we start there and then herf outside at the Gingerman or Brian O'Neill's after we meet and greet Kinky. Let me know if this works. As for Wednesday the 10th, I am free just let me know when and where.
> 
> scottie


I'll be there. :tu


----------



## 12stones

rack04 said:


> I'll be there. :tu


Promises, promises.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

wheredat1?


----------



## rack04

So who's all going on Wednesday? Any dinner plans?


----------



## 12stones

I'm planning on being there...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I'm in. I probably won't eat til I get home though. I hate to waste valuable herfing time.


----------



## rack04

What time is the event? I don't get off work till 5:30 so I will probably get there around 6:00 or a little later.


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> What time is the event? I don't get off work till 5:30 so I will probably get there around 6:00 or a little later.


Justin, the event officially starts at 4:30 and goes until 6:30. I plan on visiting there and proceeding directly to the Gingerman to have a beer or 2. I would think that most folks will get there around the 5:30 timeframe and then go on over to the bar. I say go there and then walk on over to the bar when you get done. As for dinner, I will probably eat before I get there so I can concentrate on some cigars and that huge beer selection.

scottie


----------



## volfan

volfan said:


> Justin, the event officially starts at 4:30 and goes until 6:30. I plan on visiting there and proceeding directly to the Gingerman to have a beer or 2. I would think that most folks will get there around the 5:30 timeframe and then go on over to the bar. I say go there and then walk on over to the bar when you get done. As for dinner, I will probably eat before I get there so I can concentrate on some cigars and that huge beer selection.
> 
> scottie


On a side note (because of the smoking ban), if the weather is bad, I would think that the backup plan is to head on over to Downing Street.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> Justin, the event officially starts at 4:30 and goes until 6:30. I plan on visiting there and proceeding directly to the Gingerman to have a beer or 2. I would think that most folks will get there around the 5:30 timeframe and then go on over to the bar. I say go there and then walk on over to the bar when you get done. As for dinner, I will probably eat before I get there so I can concentrate on some cigars and that huge beer selection.
> 
> scottie


Well worse case, if I'm not there for the event I can still make it for the beers.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

volfan said:


> On a side note (because of the smoking ban), if the weather is bad, I would think that the backup plan is to head on over to Downing Street.
> 
> scottie


I am told that the Two Rows brewpub permits cigar smoking on their outside (covered) balcony. IMO, this is a better bet than Downing St--call me picky, but three times a row in that joint is too much for me. Two Rows is directly across the street from the Gingerman (which, weather permitting, would still be my 1st choice). Two Rows also has food.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> I am told that the Two Rows brewpub permits cigar smoking on their outside (covered) balcony. IMO, this is a better bet than Downing St--call me picky, but three times a row in that joint is too much for me. Two Rows is directly across the street from the Gingerman (which, weather permitting, would still be my 1st choice). Two Rows also has food.


I agree, Two Rows does have good food. Don't know about smoking on the patio since it's still "inside" the building. This would be more convienent since we're already in the village.


----------



## 12stones

Weather will be a determining factor for me. If it's anything like last night, I'll be a no-go.


----------



## volfan

I will call ahead and verify TwoRows' policy on the patio. Ricky, if you need a ride, just let me know.

scottie


----------



## rack04

Should I bring my camera to appease all those who doubt the Houston HERF or it is a "what happens at the HERF, stays at the HERF"? :tu


----------



## volfan

Smoking on the Patio is definitely allowed at TwoRows and that is a great place to hang out tomorrow if it rains and the gingerman is ruled out. I would recommend the camera Justin, just do not post any compromising photos unless you think you can get away with it.

See y'all tomorrow. I will be the one smoking a cigar and having a frothy beverage.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> I would recommend the camera Justin, just do not post any compromising photos unless you think you can get away with it


Compromising photos? What kind of HERF is this going to be? :tu


----------



## 12stones

Getting ready to head over to the Briar Shoppe in a bit...


----------



## rack04

I'm going to try to leave at little early. Hopefully I'll get there around 5:00 pm. Do you think you'll still be at The Briar Shoppe?


----------



## 12stones

rack04 said:


> I'm going to try to leave at little early. Hopefully I'll get there around 5:00 pm. Do you think you'll still be at The Briar Shoppe?


Yep!


----------



## rack04

12stones said:


> Yep!


All right I'll see you there. :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> All right I'll see you there. :tu


Look out for the good-looking, husky guy talking to the best looking chick in the room.

(That'll be me. I'll point Ricky out to you! )


----------



## rack04

Funny. Where is the best parking? I was planning on parking in the "free" lot at Amherst and Kelvin. You're really not supposed to park here if your going outside the shopping complex but I've never had any problems. Also, in this lot you don't have to get your parking validated.


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Look out for the good-looking, husky guy talking to the best looking chick in the room.
> 
> (That'll be me. I'll point Ricky out to you! )


Nice...you crumpet eatin' bastage! :r

Good times tonight, y'all! Let's look at another go next week.


----------



## rack04

For those Non-Believers who are constantly asking for pictues, here you go.

Left to Right: Scottie, Rickey, Nicholas, and Justin.



Can you tell it was humid?

Here is one with me and Kinky Friedman.


----------



## pnoon

rack04 said:


> For those Non-Believers who are constantly asking for pictues, here you go.
> 
> Left to Right: Scottie, Rickey, Nicholas, and Justin.
> 
> Can you tell it was humid?


Thanks for the pics. I thought someone gave Scottie the dribble glass.


----------



## volfan

pnoon said:


> Thanks for the pics. I thought someone gave Scottie the dribble glass.


Peter,

As a Tennessean I am not inherently used to the HUMIDITY of Houston (or a sauna for that matter), therefore I tend to perspire. Thanks for the camera usage Justin and another great Houston herf goes down in the books.

scottie

and Peter .... .... .... :tg:tg:tg:tg:tg


----------



## pnoon

volfan said:


> Peter,
> 
> As a Tennessean I am not inherently used to the HUMIDITY of Houston (or a sauna for that matter), therefore I tend to perspire. Thanks for the camera usage Justin and another great Houston herf goes down in the books.
> 
> scottie
> 
> and Peter .... .... .... :tg:tg:tg:tg:tg


All in good fun, Brother.

:sl :sl :sl :sl :sl :sl :sl :sl


----------



## volfan

pnoon said:


> All in good fun, Brother.
> 
> :sl :sl :sl :sl :sl :sl :sl :sl


I know your comment was in good fun, as was my reply. I am a large guy so I do tend to sweat though and Houston is just an open air sauna under the guise of a big city. I am glad we finally got a pic of the houston herfers posted.

scottie


----------



## pnoon

volfan said:


> I know your comment was in good fun, as was my reply. I am a large guy so I do tend to sweat though and Houston is just an open air sauna under the guise of a big city. I am glad we finally got a pic of the houston herfers posted.
> 
> scottie


Me, too.


----------



## JCK

So that's how it's done in Houston ! Would have liked to have been there.


----------



## volfan

Looks like this week is out for me but I am ready for next week on Tuesday or Wednesday if there is any interest. Wednesday may be wild being halloween so just let me know.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> Looks like this week is out for me but I am ready for next week on Tuesday or Wednesday if there is any interest. Wednesday may be wild being halloween so just let me know.
> 
> scottie


I won't be able to go on Wednesday just because it is Halloween. Tuesday night is a maybe, depends on when we carve our pumpkin.  Anyone going to Robusto's this Saturday for the 601 event?


----------



## 12stones

rack04 said:


> I won't be able to go on Wednesday just because it is Halloween. Tuesday night is a maybe, depends on when we carve our pumpkin.  Anyone going to Robusto's this Saturday for the 601 event?


Y'all are party poopers this week. I won't be able to next week because it's H-ween. And, Justin, I might be going to the event on Saturday...might...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I don't know what I'm doing Weds yet. Being out on the town on Halloween has a certain appeal. If we're not getting together with my daughter, maybe I'll bring my wife out for an airing. Watch this space.


----------



## rack04

12stones said:


> Y'all are party poopers this week. I won't be able to next week because it's H-ween. And, Justin, I might be going to the event on Saturday...might...


I see you made it to the 601 event. Looks like everyone had a great time. Sorry I wastn' able to make it. I didn't want to leave my wife home alone.


----------



## rack04

Anyone available for a lunch time Herf this coming Friday?


----------



## rack04

Anyone going to the Oliva Serie V event this Saturday at Richmond Avenue Cigar? I hope to get there around noon.



> Oliva Serie V Ligero Event
> November 3
> 12 noon - 4 pm
> 
> Come and experience the most full-bodied flavorful cigar that
> 
> Oliva has ever made. These cigars received ratings in Cigar Insider
> from 89 to a stunning 94. Only one other rating of 94 has ever
> been given to a cigar in the magazine. Jeff Nolen from Oliva will
> be offering specials on Oliva Cigars. The first 100 customers
> will receive an Oliva Serie V cigar FREE!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> Anyone available for a lunch time Herf this coming Friday?


Can you make it to downtown? We could hit Treebeard's, Cabo's, or El Rey Taqueria for lunch and maybe McCoy's Fine Cigars for a post-prandial smoke.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Can you make it to downtown? We could hit Treebeard's, Cabo's, or El Rey Taqueria for lunch and maybe McCoy's Fine Cigars for a post-prandial smoke.


What is parking like at these places?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> What is parking like at these places?


Park on Market Square at a meter, surface lot, or garage. Expect to pay about $5 for parking. On the up side, I got that thing for you we were talking about.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Park on Market Square at a meter, surface lot, or garage. Expect to pay about $5 for parking. On the up side, I got that thing for you we were talking about.


Sorry won't be able to make it. Damn problems at work have caused me to work the whole day on Friday. I'll call your cell if things change.


----------



## volfan

Okay, it has been about 3 weeks. Let's herf this Wednesday. I say the gingerman again but am partial to the tap selection there.

scottie


----------



## 12stones

I'm down!


----------



## rack04

I'll be there. The Gingerman sounds good to me. Scottie do they have any good IPA's there? Anyone going to the Oliva Serie V event at Richmond Avenue on Saturday?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> I'll be there. The Gingerman sounds good to me. Scottie do they have any good IPA's there? Anyone going to the Oliva Serie V event at Richmond Avenue on Saturday?


Dude, they have _all _the good IPAs there.

I'm there (for the Gingerman, probably not the Oliva event)!

We're going to have to drop by Two Rows one day soon. Two friends of mine won Best Of Show at this year's Dixie Cup with a Munich Dunkel style beer and, as part of the prize, Two Rows is going to be offering beer brewed from their recipe. Two Rows also has a covered balcony with cigar smoking permitted. It's located just across the street from the Gingerman.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Dude, they have _all _the good IPAs there.
> 
> I'm there (for the Gingerman, probably not the Oliva event)!


Alright I'll rely on you guys to pick out a good IPA for me to try.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I think there's a cold front forecast for Tuesday, but Wednesday should be nice.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> I think there's a cold front forecast for Tuesday, but Wednesday should be nice.


What you're afraid of a little cold weather? :tu Either night is fine with me.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> What you're afraid of a little cold weather? :tu Either night is fine with me.


It's not the cold so much as the wind and the rain.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> It's not the cold so much as the wind and the rain.


I know. Just giving you a hard time. I'd prefer Tuesday but if the weather doesn't look promising then Wednesday is fine with me.


----------



## 12stones

It's gotta be Wednesday for me...that's my night out.


----------



## volfan

Okay, I will see about getting a table reserved at Gingerman then. See everyone tomorrow.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> Okay, I will see about getting a table reserved at Gingerman then. See everyone tomorrow.
> 
> scottie


That mean happy hour prices correct?


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> That mean happy hour prices correct?


I believe


----------



## rack04

Well my allergies are starting to kick my ass. I think I caught whatever my wife has. I'll pack my herf-a-dor assuming that I'm going to make it but I'll probably be a game time decision. I'll load up on decongestants and vitamins so hopefully I'll be good to go.


----------



## rack04

I'm going to have to bow out tonight. I made a doctors appointment to try and nip this one in the bud. Drink an IPA and smoke a good cigar for me. :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

It started out just the three of us, Ricky, Scotty, and myself, but pretty soon some old friends started showing up, Señor R. Allones, Señor S. Bolivar, Señor, um, O. S. Hen, and it was ON! I wasn't sure if we had Ricky's full attention towards the end of the evening , nevertheless a good, if somewhat abbreviated, time was had by all.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Corona Gigante said:


> It started out just the three of us, Ricky, Scotty, and myself, but pretty soon some old friends started showing up, Señor R. Allones, Señor S. Bolivar, Señor, um, O. S. Hen, and it was ON! I wasn't sure if we had Ricky's full attention towards the end of the evening , nevertheless a good, if somewhat abbreviated, time was had by all.


Man, Houston is just a 6 hr. drive from where I live (outside New Orleans). I'm gonna have to see about making a trip one of these days. Sounds like good times are to be had. :tu


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> It started out just the three of us, Ricky, Scotty, and myself, but pretty soon some old friends started showing up, Señor R. Allones, Señor S. Bolivar, Señor, um, O. S. Hen, and it was ON! I wasn't sure if we had Ricky's full attention towards the end of the evening , nevertheless a good, if somewhat abbreviated, time was had by all.


Sure sounds like great company. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

jmcrawf1 said:


> Man, Houston is just a 6 hr. drive from where I live (outside New Orleans). I'm gonna have to see about making a trip one of these days. Sounds like good times are to be had. :tu


I don't know if I would drive 6 hours to be there, but your first drink's on me if you show up one week.


----------



## volfan

Okay, so how about this Wednesday evening? I am in as that is the day I get back into town.

scottie


----------



## rack04

Sounds good. Where do you want to meet?


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> Sounds good. Where do you want to meet?


leaving it open for discussion for now. Nicholas mentioned Two Rows but I am fine no matter where.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> leaving it open for discussion for now. Nicholas mentioned Two Rows but I am fine no matter where.
> 
> scottie


Two Rows is a great idea. :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> Two Rows is a great idea. :tu


I'm up for Two Rows for a change of pace.


----------



## 12stones

That's fine with me..


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Looks like I'm going to be a little late, between 6:30 and 7.

I hope that's not past your bedtimes, Ricky and Scotty :bn


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Looks like I'm going to be a little late, between 6:30 and 7.
> 
> I hope that's not past your bedtimes, Ricky and Scotty :bn


I'll still be there. :tu


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> Looks like I'm going to be a little late, between 6:30 and 7.
> 
> I hope that's not past your bedtimes, Ricky and Scotty :bn


Not past, but pretty damn close. Sorry I had to leave early tonight, but I'm wrecked. Next time I'll be rarin' to go.


----------



## rack04

Just got home. Great herf fellas. Next time I'll try to get there early and get the good seat.


----------



## volfan

Nice herf guys. I hate that my next herf with the houstonians will be my last one for a while.

scottie


----------



## volfan

My last week in Houston will be the week of hte 26th so let's do it right on the 28th. Any ideas?

scottie


----------



## rack04

Scottie you still up for Specs today?


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> Scottie you still up for Specs today?


I am trying. I may end up with a 12:30pm meeting so I will let you know. PM me your cell #.

scottie


----------



## txdyna65

volfan said:


> My last week in Houston will be the week of hte 26th so let's do it right on the 28th. Any ideas?
> 
> scottie


I'll be home on this date, how about making it a little closer for me this time  The last place was cool, but 2 hours for me.


----------



## rack04

txdyna65 said:


> I'll be home on this date, how about making it a little closer for me this time  The last place was cool, but 2 hours for me.


What are your ideas?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

txdyna65 said:


> I'll be home on this date, how about making it a little closer for me this time  The last place was cool, but 2 hours for me.


The Smoke Inn (Jones Rd @ West Rd) is a little bit closer to you. I guess it would be 1 hour 40/45 mins instead of 2 hours. Serious is a little closer still, but with no available refreshments it would be low down on my list. Also, bear in mind this will be Scotty's last H-Town Herf for a while so we want to give him something to remember. But it sure would be great getting together with the ol' Texas Dynamo again!

Is there somewhere else you can suggest?


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> The Smoke Inn (Jones Rd @ West Rd) is a little bit closer to you. I guess it would be 1 hour 40/45 mins instead of 2 hours. Serious is a little closer still, but with no available refreshments it would be low down on my list. Also, bear in mind this will be Scotty's last H-Town Herf for a while so we want to give him something to remember. But it sure would be great getting together with the ol' Texas Dynamo again!
> 
> Is there somewhere else you can suggest?


What about Robusto's Cigar Lounge? It is at IH-10 and Mason.


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> What about Robusto's Cigar Lounge? It is at IH-10 and Mason.


I am up for that or the Smoke Ring in Sugarland. Let me know.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> I am up for that or the Smoke Ring in Sugarland. Let me know.
> 
> scottie


It's up to you and Kenny if he's able to meet. Is the smoke ring BYOB?


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> It's up to you and Kenny if he's able to meet. Is the smoke ring BYOB?


I do not know but as long as it does not take 2 hours to get to Robustos, it can't be all that bad. I say Robusto's

scottie


----------



## 12stones

Smoke Ring is BYOB, but that's an awfully far drive for Kenny if he's coming from La Grange. Smoke Inn might be a better choice.


----------



## volfan

12stones said:


> Smoke Ring is BYOB, but that's an awfully far drive for Kenny if he's coming from La Grange. Smoke Inn might be a better choice.


Y'all know the area. He said Sugarland and Katy are closer than downtown so I trust the locals more than I trust myself.

scottie


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> Y'all know the area. He said Sugarland and Katy are closer than downtown so I trust the locals more than I trust myself.
> 
> scottie


Robusto's is a great place but it will probably take me a little over an hour to get there from the Galleria. So if you all are down to party I'll be there around 6:30pm.


----------



## rack04

12stones said:


> Smoke Ring is BYOB, but that's an awfully far drive for Kenny if he's coming from La Grange. Smoke Inn might be a better choice.


Where is Smoke Inn?


----------



## volfan

Smoke Inn is near 290. I think that it looks like a good location. Let's see what Nicholas and Ricky say (and Kenny too).

scottie


----------



## txdyna65

Smoke Inn looks fine to me, cuts off a little of my drive. Is it BYOB?


----------



## rack04

Is there a website for Smoke Inn?


----------



## volfan

rack04 said:


> Is there a website for Smoke Inn?


I do not think so but I know Ricky and Nicholas have been there. PM them and ask them what they know about the place.

scottie


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

volfan said:


> I do not think so but I know Ricky and Nicholas have been there. PM them and ask them what they know about the place.
> 
> scottie


They got a MySpace page. http://www.myspace.com/smokeinncigarbar

It's OK. No food. No beer on tap and a limited supply in bottles & cans. Much better choice of spirits. Hot barstaff. Unfinished looking decor. Last time I was there, the a/c was out so they had fans blowing everywhere which really messed up the burn on my BBF.

I'm there if that's what everyone wants to do.


----------



## rack04

Alright I'm down. See you all on Wednesday around 6:30pm.


----------



## 12stones

Okay, Smoke Inn Wednesday, I'll be there between 5 & 5:30. Make sure you eat before coming. Nicholas don't forget the cigar bands.


----------



## rack04

So it's at Jones and West Road correct?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Okay, Smoke Inn Wednesday, I'll be there between 5 & 5:30. Make sure you eat before coming. Nicholas don't forget the cigar bands.


You got it, Rickster!



rack04 said:


> So it's at Jones and West Road correct?


That's what they say. Beside Sears.


----------



## txdyna65

I'll be there between 5 and 5:30 as well :cb


----------



## gocowboys

Road Trip. I think I will be able to make this one. Should I?


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> Road Trip. I think I will be able to make this one. Should I?


We'd love to have you Reggie.


----------



## volfan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Road Trip. I think I will be able to make this one. Should I?


Come on Reggie. I am sure we can send a reggie pic back to Herr Doktor...

scottie


----------



## gocowboys

volfan said:


> Come on Reggie. I am sure we can send a reggie pic back to Herr Doktor...
> 
> scottie


I will not come if he will get pics. I have a few packages to deliver that way anyway.


----------



## volfan

reggiebuckeye said:


> I will not come if he will get pics. I have a few packages to deliver that way anyway.


whatever it takes to get you here, come on. I am sure we can make room for a couple more people at the table:tu

tell Brent to come with you.

scottie


----------



## gocowboys

volfan said:


> whatever it takes to get you here, come on. I am sure we can make room for a couple more people at the table:tu
> 
> tell Brent to come with you.
> 
> scottie


I know I can make it because I am off this week. I do not know if Brent can make the trip. I will ask though.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> I know I can make it because I am off this week. I do not know if Brent can make the trip. I will ask though.


It would be cheaper on the wallet for gas. Would you cruise the Mazda 6? Call me tomorrow and let us discuss.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

txdyna65 said:


> I'll be there between 5 and 5:30 as well :cb


My daughter just informed me this morning that there's a basket ball game I need to attend at Bleyl starting at 6:15. I'm going to try to leave work early to get to the Smoke Inn around 5 so I'll have time for a quick robusto before heading out again. I'll swing back again after the game if anyone's still there.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> My daughter just informed me this morning that there's a basket ball game I need to attend at Bleyl starting at 6:15. I'm going to try to leave work early to get to the Smoke Inn around 5 so I'll have time for a quick robusto before heading out again. I'll swing back again after the game if anyone's still there.


I'm down to party. I'll tell my wife not to wait up. :tu


----------



## gocowboys

You guys are in trouble now. I'm bringing Brent.


----------



## volfan

reggiebuckeye said:


> You guys are in trouble now. I'm bringing Brent.


Say what? Your first trip in to the Houston herf and you are talking smack. Just kidding, I am glad y'all are coming because this is my last one for a while since I will be back on the road and at home for the rest of the year.

scottie


----------



## rack04

I sure hope my herf-a-dor is big enough. :tu


----------



## gocowboys

volfan said:


> Say what? Your first trip in to the Houston herf and you are talking smack. Just kidding, I am glad y'all are coming because this is my last one for a while since I will be back on the road and at home for the rest of the year.
> 
> scottie


I would never talk trash. I am really excited about this. I have been planning this for some time.



rack04 said:


> I sure hope my herf-a-dor is big enough. :tu


Get a bigger one.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

volfan said:


> Say what? Your first trip in to the Houston herf and you are talking smack. Just kidding, I am glad y'all are coming because this is my last one for a while since I will be back on the road and at home for the rest of the year.
> 
> scottie


So do you think you're up to staying out after 7:30pm for a change?


----------



## volfan

Corona Gigante said:


> So do you think you're up to staying out after 7:30pm for a change?


I might go until 9pm, but there are no guarantees. It depends on what time I have to be at work Thursday morning and what time I get off tomorrow.

scottie


----------



## gocowboys

It is on. Me and Brent are confirmed travellers to Houston tomorrow.


----------



## Papichulo

Yes, I am traveling in luxury in Reggie's Bentley:tu


----------



## volfan

so it is definite for 12stones, Rack04, txdyna65, papichulo, corona gigante, reggiebuckeye and me? I hope someone brings a camera for pnoon's sake.

scottie


----------



## gocowboys

volfan said:


> so it is definite for 12stones, Rack04, txdyna65, papichulo, corona gigante, reggiebuckeye and me? I hope someone brings a camera for pnoon's sake.
> 
> scottie


Add one more to the list. A San Antonio member that doesn't come on much. I will make intros when we get there.


----------



## Papichulo

Woot woot!!


----------



## txdyna65

reggiebuckeye said:


> It is on. Me and Brent are confirmed travellers to Houston tomorrow.


there goes the neighborhood :ss


----------



## gocowboys

You know it. Property values should be rising by the second.


----------



## rack04

volfan said:


> so it is definite for 12stones, Rack04, txdyna65, papichulo, corona gigante, reggiebuckeye and me? I hope someone brings a camera for pnoon's sake.
> 
> scottie


I'll bring the camera. :tu


----------



## rack04

Everyone be safe in their travels. See you all this evening.


----------



## Ron1YY

Enjoy guys!!!!!! Be safe and talk to you later!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Papichulo

Ron1YY said:


> Enjoy guys!!!!!! Be safe and talk to you later!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron, we have some planing to do:tu


----------



## volfan

Another great herf. Meeting Reggie (reggiebuckeye), Liz (sassy), and Brent (Papichulo) was a real treat. Kenny making the trip down made it even better. Nicholas, Justin and Ricky were awesome as usual. This was an all-around great herf and I appreciated all of the generosity and camaraderie. I will miss herfing with the Houstonians and special guests. Oh yeah, Ron (ron1yy) called in and bombed the herf with a round of drinks. His bombing is and has been out of control. Thanks Ron.

thanks all,

scottie


----------



## rack04

Clockwise we have Nicholas (Corona Gigante), Ricky (12stones), Liz (sassy), Reggie (reggiebuckeye), Brian)) (Papichulo), Kenny (txdyna65), Scotty)) (volfan), and Justin (rack04).

It was a great herf. Thanks to Liz, Reggie, Brian)), and Kenny for making the trip.

If someone mentions the "secret compartment" don't believe them. They probably had too much to drink. 

Ron (ron1yy) is a bastage. He called in a round of drinks.  This man doesn't play around.


----------



## Papichulo

I had a great time. I have not laughed so hard in a good while :r:r We have to do it again. :tu


----------



## 12stones

Definitely a great herf. Scottie, come back soon. Kenny, it's always a pleasure; you'll have to make the trip more often. Brian and Reggie definitely an honor meeting you two flyboys.  You're definitely welcome up this way anytime and hope you'll make it soon. You can bring Liz too. :tu


----------



## gocowboys

I had tons of fun. I will do it again. You guys are awesome. 

Ron still sucks. Get him under control please.


----------



## rack04

reggiebuckeye said:


> I had tons of fun. I will do it again. You guys are awesome.
> 
> Ron still sucks. Get him under control please.


It was great meeting you Reggie. Glad you all made it home safe. I see Liz still hasn't posted. :tu


----------



## txdyna65

Had a great time, was good seeing Ricky, Nicholas and Scottie again. Glad I finally got to meet Justin, Reggie, Liz and Brian  Thanks for all the gifts, laughter and fun. Cant wait to do it again


----------



## gocowboys

txdyna65 said:


> Had a great time, was good seeing Ricky, Nicholas and Scottie again. Glad I finally got to meet Justin, Reggie, Liz and Brian  Thanks for all the gifts, laughter and fun. Cant wait to do it again


I am with you on that one. We have to. It was way too much fun.

I am working on getting Sassy to post. Hopefully when she gets off of work today.


----------



## gocowboys

Sassy post is up.


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> Sassy post is up.


I am tapped out on RG, but late tomorrow I sould be able to drop some RG. I spent my RG on you guys today. Cheers, Brian:ss


----------



## rack04

Anyone up for a herf next week?


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Clockwise we have Nicholas (Corona Gigante), Ricky (12stones), Liz (sassy), Reggie (reggiebuckeye), Brian)) (Papichulo), Kenny (txdyna65), Scotty)) (volfan), and Justin (rack04).
> 
> It was a great herf. Thanks to Liz, Reggie, Brian)), and Kenny for making the trip.
> 
> If someone mentions the "secret compartment" don't believe them. They probably had too much to drink.
> 
> Ron (ron1yy) is a bastage. He called in a round of drinks.  This man doesn't play around.


Great! It's good to put faces with names!


----------



## Papichulo

Too bad you could not drive down and join us Jeff:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Too bad you could not drive down and join us Jeff:tu


I know! It would have been fun to herf with everyone! Maybe we'll all make to the same herf one of these days.


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> I know! It would have been fun to herf with everyone! Maybe we'll all make to the same herf one of these days.


You just want to meet your slayers in person:r:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> You just want to meet your slayers in person:r:tu


exactly. Don't I need to hand over a sword or something? :hn:hn:hn


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> exactly. Don't I need to hand over a sword or something? :hn:hn:hn


:r:r surely you gest:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> :r:r surely you gest:tu


Well, you'll see. I'm done with Reggie. I'm not done with the rest of you.


----------



## Papichulo

The Dakotan said:


> Well, you'll see. I'm done with Reggie. I'm not done with the rest of you.


Jeff and Brent are in a truce:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Papichulo said:


> Jeff and Brent are in a truce:tu


are we?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I guess everybody already has plans for Saturday evening, but if not, I thought I'd throw this out there.

There's a fund-raiser for KPFT 90.1 at Dan Electro's Guitar Bar (E24th St between Main & Airline Drive in the Heights). Doors open at 6pm, live music from 7pm until late, $15 on the door, full bar, and most importantly, a big back porch that is perfect for enjoying a nice stogie if the weather cooperates (and the forecast is good).

http://www.danelectrosguitarbar.com/


----------



## Blueface

Whenever I see you guys set up your next monthly herf I can't help remember when I hung out with the group.
I have very fond memories and hope to get to do it again this coming year as I hope to be in your area at least once (hopefully).
Enjoy as I know you will.


----------



## rack04

Anyone else feel that it's long overdue for a Houston Herf? If so, how about this week or next?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> Anyone else feel that it's long overdue for a Houston Herf? If so, how about this week or next?


Good call! I can't make this week, next week is a GO!



Blueface said:


> Whenever I see you guys set up your next monthly herf I can't help remember when I hung out with the group.
> I have very fond memories and hope to get to do it again this coming year as I hope to be in your area at least once (hopefully).
> Enjoy as I know you will.


Come back soon, Carlos.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Good call! I can't make this week, next week is a GO!


What is the best night for you? Any preference on location?


----------



## BeagleOne

Is anyone going to Serious Cigars for their annivesary party this weekend?
I will be in town and will be over there while my better half is off with her friends at the wine shop.


----------



## rack04

BeagleOne said:


> Is anyone going to Serious Cigars for their annivesary party this weekend?
> I will be in town and will be over there while my better half is off with her friends at the wine shop.


I was thinking about it. I'll have to see if my better half already has plans for me. :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

rack04 said:


> What is the best night for you? Any preference on location?


I'm going to have to bail on this week. The weather's crappy and I wasn't able to get in touch with Ricky.

How's next Wednesday for you? Wednesday is my only free night.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm going to have to bail on this week. The weather's crappy and I wasn't able to get in touch with Ricky.
> 
> How's next Wednesday for you? Wednesday is my only free night.


As of right now Wednesday is fine.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Anyone up for a smoke and a beer tomorrow if the weather's fine?


----------



## jonzun

depending on when and where I would love to. Keep me posted..


----------



## Kidrock387

Hello Houston BOTLS/SOTL,


My name is Jon and I was just curious if any of you work in the greater Houston/ Dallas area, and what living out there is like? And are any of your cuurently renting or know a good place to rent an appartment out in your city? Any help would be deeply appericated.



Jon


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

It's been a while, gents!

The Gingerman
Wednesday, Feb 27, 5:30pm

See you there!​


----------



## Fortunate_Son

Corona Gigante said:


> It's been a while, gents!
> 
> The Gingerman
> Wednesday, Feb 27, 5:30pm
> 
> See you there!​


I'm looking forward to attending one of these but have to go out of country on Wednesday. Maybe next month for me.


----------



## Papichulo

You guys should saddle up and ride into our herf in a couple weeks. Check the San Antonio herf thread.


----------



## Fortunate_Son

Papichulo said:


> You guys should saddle up and ride into our herf in a couple weeks. Check the San Antonio herf thread.


Sounds like a good excuse to visit SA, I always enjoy myself there.


----------



## gocowboys

Papichulo said:


> You guys should saddle up and ride into our herf in a couple weeks. Check the San Antonio herf thread.


Here! Here!

Regulators, mount up!!!!


----------



## Papichulo

Fortunate_Son said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to visit SA, I always enjoy myself there.


I know I am the one to get the ball rolling on the SA herf, but I will be out of town. As of now there are about 11 gorrilas showing up to Chongos on the 12th March. It should be a good time.


----------



## 12stones

I'll be at the Wed. herf. I'll have to think about the SA herf.


----------



## Papichulo

12stones said:


> I'll be at the Wed. herf. I'll have to think about the SA herf.


If you do not make it this time, next time when I am in town eh?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Papichulo said:


> You guys should saddle up and ride into our herf in a couple weeks. Check the San Antonio herf thread.


Believe me I am giving it some serious thought. It would be great to hook up with you guys and Scotty.


----------



## rack04

I'll be there on Wednesday. The soonest I can get there is 6:30. Hope you guys are still awake by then.


----------



## rack04

Any other Houston herfers gonna join us tomorrow?


----------



## rack04

Great herf guys. Good conversation, great smokes, and fine beverages. What more could you ask for?


----------



## 12stones

It was definitely a blast last night. Good smokes and lotsa laughs. We'll have to get together soon.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

A cool, dry evening in a beer garden in Houston: good cigars, strong ale, the conversation revolving mostly around women, politics, and casting aspersions on each other's manhood. What could be more enjoyable?

For some reason (*ahem*) I forgot to pick up all those Maredsous promotional glasses when I left so I hope no-one wanted one.


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> A cool, dry evening in a beer garden in Houston: good cigars, strong ale, the conversation revolving mostly around women, politics, and casting aspersions on each other's manhood. What could be more enjoyable?
> 
> For some reason (*ahem*) I forgot to pick up all those Maredsous promotional glasses when I left so I hope no-one wanted one.


LOL. I didn't even notice that you'd forgotten them. What's that say?


----------



## spider

Gents,

Just now joining up on the forum as I am a recent newbie to the cigar smoking world. When is the next Houston Herf and where? I'd be interested in attending...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

10% chance of rain on Wednesday. Who's in?


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> 10% chance of rain on Wednesday. Who's in?


I won't be flying in till 9:00pm on Wednesday. So it's a no go for me.


----------



## txdyna65

Im going to the S.A Herf Wednesday


----------



## Ron1YY

txdyna65 said:


> Im going to the S.A Herf Wednesday


Yeah!!!!! I noticed that :tu :r

Ron


----------



## muziq

Hey y'all...I'll be in Houston April 8th staying overnight for meetings on the 9th. Is the April date set?


----------



## spider

I'm working offshore at the moment....I'll be back in end of the week. I like the April 8th suggestion.


----------



## 12stones

Corona Gigante said:


> 10% chance of rain on Wednesday. Who's in?


Not able to this week, Nicholas.



muziq said:


> Hey y'all...I'll be in Houston April 8th staying overnight for meetings on the 9th. Is the April date set?


Even if it's not a regular HMF thing, we'll get together Heath. Where will you be staying?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

muziq said:


> Hey y'all...I'll be in Houston April 8th staying overnight for meetings on the 9th. Is the April date set?


It is now. I usually can't do Tuesdays, but I'll move some things around.


----------



## muziq

12stones said:


> Even if it's not a regular HMF thing, we'll get together Heath. Where will you be staying?


Cool! I have no idea where I'll be staying just yet, probably near the Galleria if not downtown. Most likely the Galleria area as that's where my last meeting on the 8th and my first on the 9th will be (at this point). I'll know specifically within the next week. At this point, I should be free not later than 6 p.m. on the 8th.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## rack04

muziq said:


> Cool! I have no idea where I'll be staying just yet, probably near the Galleria if not downtown. Most likely the Galleria area as that's where my last meeting on the 8th and my first on the 9th will be (at this point). I'll know specifically within the next week. At this point, I should be free not later than 6 p.m. on the 8th.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Dammit. This commuting I'm doing is really hurting my herfing. Sorry but I'll have to miss this one too.


----------



## spider

Tuesday's aren't good for me either but I'll do some shifting and begging and I will be there....wherever there is....


----------



## 12stones

Sounds like we'll need to herf it up at Downing St since that'd probably be the easiest. Tuesday's are no longer a problem for me. :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

12stones said:


> Sounds like we'll need to herf it up at Downing St since that'd probably be the easiest. Tuesday's are no longer a problem for me. :tu


How about Gingerman if fine, Downing St if wet?

Downing St's selection of refreshments is not up to my exacting standards.


----------



## spider

I'm game for Gingerman....outside if good weather...especially since the summer months will drive us to A.C. anyway....


----------



## rack04

Just a friendly heads up. Richmond Avenue Cigar is having a Don Pepin Cigar Event on April 17th from 4 pm - 8 pm. I'm hoping to be there around 5:00 pm.


----------



## muziq

12stones said:


> Even if it's not a regular HMF thing, we'll get together Heath. Where will you be staying?


Bump. An update on my plans:

*I should be free after about 6 p.m. on Tuesday, April 8th

*Will be staying at the Courtyard Marriott near the Galleria

*Will have a car, so I am happy to travel but may need an insiders guide to best traffic routes

*I'm good until about 10 p.m.-ish, as I have a slate of four meetings at four diff. locations the next day starting at 8 a.m.

I'm looking forward to meeting some new faces and smoking a few good cigars!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Bump!

Next Tuesday evening from 5pm.

I propose The Gingerman if fine, Downing St if wet (both are easily accessible from the Galleria).


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Bump!
> 
> Next Tuesday evening from 5pm.
> 
> I propose The Gingerman if fine, Downing St if wet (both are easily accessible from the Galleria).


I should be able to make it. I have jury duty on Monday so I'm sure I'll be in need of a good herf.


----------



## muziq

rack04 said:


> I should be able to make it. I have jury duty on Monday so I'm sure I'll be in need of a good herf.


Nice! I like the Gman here in Austin, so I'm sure the original is just a touch better :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Bump!

Tomorrow night's the night!

Out back of the Gingerman. Look for billowing clouds of fragrant smoke.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Bump!
> 
> Tomorrow night's the night!
> 
> Out back of the Gingerman. Look for billowing clouds of fragrant smoke.


Nicholas I hate to do this but I'm going to have to back out. My wife surprised me with Astros tickets for Tuesday night. Sorry.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

muziq said:


> Bump. An update on my plans:
> 
> *I should be free after about 6 p.m. on Tuesday, April 8th
> 
> *Will be staying at the Courtyard Marriott near the Galleria
> 
> *Will have a car, so I am happy to travel but may need an insiders guide to best traffic routes
> 
> *I'm good until about 10 p.m.-ish, as I have a slate of four meetings at four diff. locations the next day starting at 8 a.m.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting some new faces and smoking a few good cigars!


Well, it might just be me and thee, Heath, but the weather is nice and I'll be there, out back of the Gingerman, from about 5:30/5:45.


----------



## rack04

Corona Gigante said:


> Well, it might just be me and thee, Heath, but the weather is nice and I'll be there, out back of the Gingerman, from about 5:30/5:45.


Darn I hate to miss this one. Have a great time guys. :tu


----------



## muziq

rack04 said:


> Darn I hate to miss this one. Have a great time guys. :tu


Sorry to have missed you, Justin--Nicholas and one of his friends and I met up and had some great smokes, great beer. Definitely a good time, and whenever I'm in Houston next I'll let everyone know so we can all meet. Thanks!:tu


----------



## rack04

muziq said:


> Sorry to have missed you, Justin--Nicholas and one of his friends and I met up and had some great smokes, great beer. Definitely a good time, and whenever I'm in Houston next I'll let everyone know so we can all meet. Thanks!:tu


Glad you all had a great time. Wished I could have made it especially after the Astros sucked it up. :tu


----------



## muziq

rack04 said:


> Glad you all had a great time. Wished I could have made it especially after the Astros sucked it up. :tu


I'll be back in town before too long, ready to herf again. No worries! Hell, I may drive back for a monthly herf sometime, too.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Heath, TimB, and I had a real meeting of the minds yesterday evening. Good beer, great smokes, excellent company, large group or small, we always seem to manage to have a good time.

I'm looking forward to the next time already.


----------

